# List your GREAT Timeshare exchanges here. [2009 and forward]



## lgreenspan

*Please post your great exchanges here - current exchanges only please.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would be interested in knowing what trades other Tuggers  accepted. We see alot of sightings but that is somtimes different than what we are willing to trade our deposit for.

I just traded a 5/2009 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta 2/2011 and a 5/2010 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 1 bedroom at Buganvillias Puerta Vallarta 2/2011.

Traded thru RCI
Dave


----------



## K2Quick

lgreenspan said:


> I would be interested in knowing what trades other Tuggers  accepted. We see alot of sightings but that is somtimes different than what we are willing to trade our deposit for.
> 
> I just traded a 5/2009 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta 2/2011 and a 5/2010 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 1 bedroom at Buganvillias Puerta Vallarta 2/2011.
> 
> Traded thru RCI
> Dave



I think that's a great idea.  A lot of the best weeks are probably scooped up by ongoing searches.  What shows up here is the 'leftovers'.  I think we'd get a more full picture of inventory / trade power if we also had a sub-forum for accepted trades.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Great idea!


----------



## philemer

Since this is about exchanges I'm going to move it to the Exchanging Forum. I doubt there is ever going to be enough demand for a sub-forum but the a moderator 'may' make this a Master Thread for completed exchanges if there are enough posts & interest.


----------



## DeniseM

I can "stick" a thread at the top of the board with the title,* "Please post your great exchanges, here."*  Will that work?  

BTW - I would suggest that we make it current exchanges only, since information about exchanges very far in the past isn't really useful.

However, my guess is that the cagiest traders aren't going to post their best trades, because they may not want to give away their "tricks of the trade."


----------



## lgreenspan

I think a sticky would be a good idea. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47

What a nice idea.  The greatest trade in the forty-eighty U.S. states have been to the Marriott's Ocean Pointe, West Palm,FL and the Marriott's Grande Ocean, Hilton Head Island,SC. We had ocean front villas on both exchanges.


----------



## markbernstein

We deposited a Gold week at Marriott Oceana Palms and a Gold week at Marriott Desert Springs (both 2 bedroom, both in May of 2010).  Starting January 2nd, we'll be spending a week at Marriott Kauai Beach Club, followed by a week at Marriott Maui Ocean Club (both 1 bedroom, but it's just the two of us this time).


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Good Idea*

But I think we need to designate which exchange company was used and include that in the header, e.g. RCI, II, DAE, SFX...

Since RCI, and occasionally DAE, are the 2 I use, I prefer not to wade thru posts that don't apply. Seeing all those Marriot trades done thru II turns me a tad green with envy...


----------



## JudyH

*RCI Myrtle Beach for Aruba*

Deposited with RCI July 4th Myrtle Beach Week (2 bed and hotel unit lockout) 2 years out, and exchanged for Aruba first two weeks of Dec 2010 Costa Linda 2 bed, and Casa Del Mar 1 bed.


----------



## yumdrey

*traded through II*

I traded to 2BR Marriott Barony Beach Club, HHI, SC during spring break of 2010 with my 10,000 worldmark points.
Also traded to 2BR Marriott Fairway Villas, NJ for Aug 7-14, 2010 with my 10,000 worldmark points.
Marriott Fairway Villa was a benefit of "sightings", thank you!


----------



## eschjw

*DAE Miami South Beach and $99 bonus week*

I just confirmed a south Florida on the beach trade request for a January 2010 1 bedroom at Westgate South Beach. I traded my 2 bedroom September 2010 week at Oakmont in Pigeon Forge TN. I also got a $99 bonus week because of the current DAE promotion for 2010 weeks.


----------



## Fletcher921

I was thrilled to deposit an expired 2008 Studio week at Los Abrigados.  ILX actually deposited a studio at Varsity Clubs of America-Tucson Chapter
VTY for us to trade with since we had to do a last minute cancel.

We traded for a 3 bedroom at the Marriot Marbella in Spain for our college student.  Yeah baby!


----------



## Kola

Fletcher921 said:


> I was thrilled to deposit an expired 2008 Studio week at Los Abrigados.  ILX actually deposited a studio at Varsity Clubs of America-Tucson Chapter
> VTY for us to trade with since we had to do a last minute cancel.
> 
> We traded for a 3 bedroom at the Marriot Marbella in Spain for our college student.  Yeah baby!



You mean that they gave you a 3 bdr. Marbella for your Varsity studio ? Unbelievable ! We stayed there three years ago. There must be a secret deal somewhere ! What dates did you get at Marbella ? 

K.


----------



## dundey

I was able to recently get a Disney Saratoga Springs 1 BR unit for next summer!!


----------



## SherryS

Trading Places Maui:  Got a 2 BR Maui Hill, Feb 14 - 21, 2010, using a 2 BR Calini Beach Club Nov. week.( Got trade in Aug. 2009)

Trading Places:  Got a 2 BR Maui Schooner, Feb 7 - 14, 2010, using a 2 BR Calini Beach Club Dec. week. (Got trade last week!)


----------



## Fletcher921

Kola said:


> You mean that they gave you a 3 bdr. Marbella for your Varsity studio ? Unbelievable ! We stayed there three years ago. There must be a secret deal somewhere ! What dates did you get at Marbella ?
> 
> K.



January 2-9, 2010
Yup - 3 bedroom for the studio - incredible huh!
It's at the tail end of his semester abroad in Amsterdam.  Not beach weather but should be good for sightseeing and relaxing after new years in Barcelona.


----------



## Minnie

We exchange primarily thru II using Diamond points.  We just got back from a trade thru "The Club".  Spent a wonderful week in a 2BR Loft unit overlooking the Pacific at Otter Crest, Oregon. 

 Next up (II trades): Highlands Inn, Carmel, CA and Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport, CA.


----------



## Zac495

ownertrades.com   2 bed gold aruba for 2 bed plat newport coast

SFX 1 bed Jan Bay Club for 2 bed July 4th weekend Grand Mayan.


----------



## legalls

I traded a 28K Wyndham blue studio deposit for a 3 bedroom at Dolphins Cove in Anaheim during Easter week next year.

Rick


----------



## ronandjoan

*With which company?*



dundey said:


> I was able to recently get a Disney Saratoga Springs 1 BR unit for next summer!!


and what did you trade with?


----------



## ronandjoan

*Wyndham blue studios*



legalls said:


> I traded a 28K Wyndham blue studio deposit for a 3 bedroom at Dolphins Cove in Anaheim during Easter week next year.
> 
> Rick



Amazing that you got the Easter week!

RCI trades:  We are now at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, 1 BD from a 28K deposit and next week at HGVC Sea World, 2 BD for a 28K deposit.  Of course, this is October!


----------



## dundey

It was an RCI trade with South African (Glenmore Sands) Peak week.
Yes, a very lucky trade!


----------



## dmbrand

II: selected a spring break 2010, 3bd Star Island Resort & Club(from sightings...thanks Twinkstarr); using my 2bd, June 2010, WI Dells unit.


----------



## kedler

*II trade*

I traded a Marriott Grande Vista Studio mid May week (Gold) for a 3 Bdrm Marriott Surf Watch Aug 21-28, 2009. 

Karen


----------



## Bruce W

Disney Vero Beach, 1/30- 2/6, 2010, 2BR/8, using Galleon Hotel Unit.


----------



## gingerpuff

A few days ago, traded Marriott Shadow Ridge March 2010 studio for 2 bedroom island view Marriott Waiohai this Thanksgiving.  I had found nothing in Flexchange that morning, and checked in the afternoon for grins, but nothing, then 10 minutes later, decided to check again, and it popped up.


----------



## dmorea

*II trade to Marriott Heritage Club, Hilton Head*

I traded my Marriott Manor Club April 24- May 1 for the Marriott Heritage Club
April 9 to the 16th.


----------



## dougp26364

I don't know if I'd consider it a great exchange but I feel pretty darn good about it.

We exchanged a select 1 bedroom July Branson week for a 2 bedroom Premier The Ridge Tahoe July week. Seeing that available online canceled our ongoing Marriott to Marriott request (1 bedroom Vegas for 1 bedroom Lake Tahoe), which we converted into a 1 bedroom Platinum Vegas March week for a 2 bedroom Gold May Hilton Head, SC week.


----------



## lynne

SFX - Used bonus week for my Manhattan Club 1 bed/2 bath to get 2 bed HGVC Waikoloa Kohala.  


Earlier this year: SFX - Pacific Grove Plaza for Four Seasons Aviara 1 bed thanks to a bulk bank sighting on the TUG board.


----------



## alwysonvac

Exchanged into a two bedroom next summer at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas using WorldMark (request first).


----------



## Goofyhobbie

Have completed the following relatively recent exchanges usiing (Yes you guessed it - RCI.)

1 BR Barrier Island Station, Duck, NC (2007 Wk 47) traded 5/4/2009 (Spot Search) for:

*3 BR Wyndham Ocean Blvd  *11/19/2009 (Thanksgiving Week) 

28K Wyndham points exchanged 9/14/09 "Search First" for:

*2 BR Wyndham Ocean Walk*, Daytona Beach, FL 11/29/2009  

1 BR Barrier Island Station, Duck, NC (2008 Wk 47)  traded 7/26/09 (Spot Search) for:

*2 BR The Resort @ Cocoa Beach*, Cocoa Beach, FL  12/06/2009

3 BR Barrier Island Station, Duck, NC (2008 Wk 47)   traded 7/27/09 (RCI on-going Search) for:

*2 BR The Resort @ Cocoa Beach*, Cocoa Beach, FL  12/13/2009

28K Wyndham points exchanged 9/14/09"Search First" for:

*2 BR Wyndham Ocean Walk*, Daytona Beach, FL 3/7/2010

2 BR Sandcastle Cove, New Bern, NC 2008 Wk 20 traded 7/9/2009 (RCI on-going Search) for:

*2 BR The Resort @ Cocoa Beach*, Cocoa Beach, FL  13/13/2010

28K Wyndham points exchanged 9/14/2009 "Search First" for:

*3 BR Wyndham Ocean Blvd,*, Myrtle Beach, SC 5/16/2010 

28K Wyndham points exchanged 9/14/2009 "Search First" for:

* 3 BR Wyndham Ocean Blvd,*, Myrtle Beach, SC 5/23/2010 

2 BR Sandcastle Cove, New Bern, NC 2009 Wk 20 (Spot Search) traded 10/21/2009 for: 

*2 BR Discovery Beach Resort*, Cocoa Beach, FL 11/27/2010

2 BR Sandcastle Cove, New Bern, NC 2009 Wk 29  traded 10/21/2009 (Spot Search) for: 

*2 BR Discovery Beach Resort*, Cocoa Beach, FL 12/04/2010

105K Wyndham Points exchanged 10/21/2009 "Search First"  for:

*2 BR Discovery Beach Resort*, Cocoa Beach, FL 12/13/2010


----------



## krmlaw

*RCI*

Traded a studio at plantation vills, myrtle beach summer, for a 2 bedroom at disney wilderness lodge for 4th of july week!


----------



## lgreenspan

krmlaw said:


> Traded a studio at plantation vills, myrtle beach summer, for a 2 bedroom at disney wilderness lodge for 4th of july week!



That is a fantastic trade.


----------



## bbakernbay

*Rci Exchange - $203 Cdn Fee ($190 Us$)*

Traded our 2010 Week 9 - 2 Bedroom at Lago Vista of Buenaventura Lakes (Kissimmee FL) for 2010 Week 12 - 2 Bedroom at Wyndham at Fairfield Glade TN.

What a ripoff on the RCI Exchange Fees.  $203 CDN or $190 US to do everything yourself on their website.

The time is soon coming to walk away from RCI - their fees are getting to the point of being outrageous.


----------



## silentg

I just got confirmed into Disney's Vero Beach Resort for April 2010.


----------



## Kola

Goofyhobbie said:


> Have completed the following relatively recent exchanges usiing (Yes you guessed it - RCI.)
> 
> ........ *2 BR The Resort @ Cocoa Beach*, Cocoa Beach, FL  13/13/2010
> 
> COLOR] for:
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



Just wonder how did you manage to get this real deal ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*RCI Instant Exchange.*




lgreenspan said:


> I would be interested in knowing what trades other Tuggers  accepted.


Are RCI _Instant Exchange_ (last minute points) reservations to be included ? 

Or just straight points & straight weeks trades ? 

If _Instant Exchange_ is covered, I'll mention our Dec. 5-12, 2009, 2BR reservation at Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort, Cape Canavaral FL, for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee. 

If _Instant Exchange_ is not covered, please disregard. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Goofyhobbie

*Think of It as an Insider Trade*

Hi Kola,

Sandcastle Cove, New Bern, NC and The Resort at Cocoa Beach are both managed by Vacation Resorts International (VRI).

RCI usually will give insider preference to owners at Resorts managed by VRI.


----------



## bzzybee13

I deposited a red studio week from cancelled Wyndham Grand Desert points, and got a 2BR at Casa Velas Boutique Hotel in Puerto Vallarta for Jan 1, 2010.  So excited!!


----------



## capjak

Locked off 3 bedroom

Traded Marriott Grand Vista studio March 28-4/04  for

Marriott GRand Vista 2 bedroom March 08-15

Now have otherside of LO to use/trade


----------



## Transit

RCI
Traded a March/2010 1 bedroom (small side) Sheraton Desert Oasis for a August/2010 2 bedroom Disney Vero beach.


----------



## kedler

*II Trade*

I just received a 3 Bdrm Marriott Aruba Surf 8/30 - 9/6 (Labor Day) for a mid May 2010 2 Bdrm Grand Vista! :whoopie:


----------



## krmlaw

thats GREAT!!!


----------



## krmlaw

kedler said:


> I just received a 3 Bdrm Marriott Aruba Surf 8/30 - 9/6 (Labor Day) for a mid May 2010 2 Bdrm Grand Vista! :whoopie:



did you get this by a search or a request?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2 More Outstanding RCI "Instant Exchange" Reservations -- 7,500 Points Each.*

Both January 2010 in Orlando FL -- 


Grand Beach Resort, 3BR unit, Jan. 3-10
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, 3BR unit, Jan. 10-17

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Bwolf

*II Trade*

Cape Winds 2010 week 13 two-bedroom for a Marriott Marbella 2010 week 16 three-bedroom.


----------



## Twinkstarr

II Trade

Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley 2br week 10(Starwood) for a week 30 2br Westin Princeville Ocean Resort


----------



## littlestar

Traded a Marriott Easter week studio at Branson for a studio at KoOlina in October and II called me and asked me if I wanted to pay another $99 Marriott exchange fee for a 2 bedroom - yep.  

Was also able to trade my Marriott Easter week 1 bedroom for a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista for early March.


----------



## timbuktu

*Ii Trade*

I traded a Starwood Vistana 2 bedroom week ( March 1-8 2010) for a Four Seasons two bedroom in Carslbad, Ca  ( Dec 12-19, 2009)
I hated to use my 2010 week for a 2009 week but its so hard to get Four Seasons I did it.
I had already used my 2009 and traded that for Marriott Desert Sprngs, Villa 1 also a two bedroom.   I'm happy !


----------



## DAA

*II Trade*

I traded a two bedroom Marriott Cypress Harbour week March 13-20th for a two bedroom Marriott Aruba Surf September 18th-25th. This is my very first trade as I just closed on the Marriott in November so I was happy with the trade.  I tried for two hours to find a two bedroom unit at that time.  Finally got it at 2 a.m.  I guess persistance pays off.  I originally saw the unit earlier in the evening and I checked flights first and by the time I went back it was gone.  I guess I learned if you want something don't procrastinate


----------



## toby9116

*RCI trade*

Studio Scottsdale villa Mirage Jan 2010 traded for 2 bedroom Grand Mayan Cabo Feb 2011


----------



## taffy19

*II trade*

Our trade window was very narrow as we wanted to add a second week (#11) to the week we had already (#12) in the same resort (MM1) and we got it within a day so we were very pleased.  We don't have to find a rental now as we hardly ever deposit a week so cannot exchange.


----------



## Bill4728

I traded a Oct studio week at Whistler for a April week at a 2bd in Newport Coast (SoCal)


----------



## Egret1986

*Wow, impressive!*



Bill4728 said:


> I traded a Oct studio week at Whistler for a April week at a 2bd in Newport Coast (SoCal)



I can't comment on many of the others because I wouldn't know whether they were impressive or not.  But I know you did well!

Congratulations!


----------



## curbysplace

On Nov 27 I exchanged my II deposited Vail Marriott Streamside Birch 1 bdrm Thanksgiving 2009 week 47 for Las Vegas Marriott Grand Chateau 2 bdrm week 52 (New Years)--flexchange


----------



## tashamen

Bill4728 said:


> I traded a Oct studio week at Whistler for a April week at a 2bd in Newport Coast (SoCal)



I traded a 1 Bedroom May week at this same Whistler resort - the lowest demand week in Whistler according to II's index - for a 2 Bedroom week 24 at the Royal Haciendas.  Request only took about a week to be confirmed.


----------



## kedler

I called the Marriott Interval Desk and when I couldn't get the dates I wanted he broadened the search and offered me the 3 bdrm.


----------



## pranas

*RCI*

Last minute exchange of an invisible 28K Wyndham week for a  two bedroom unit at Casa Ybel Resort (Hyatt) on Sanibel Island on 1/2/09.


----------



## deh333

I traded a bonus week that I got for depositing a float at Trapp Family Lodge, for a 3BR  Marriott Grand Vista for Easter Week!!


----------



## heathpack

*Hyatt for Marriott's Ko'Olina*

Traded 430 Hyatt vacation club points for 1 week in a studio Marriott's Ko'Olina March 6-13.

For those of you unfamiliar with the Hyatt system, 430 points is about 22% of the 1880 points we are allotted each year for our late May/early June 2BR week at Hyatt High Sierra in Tahoe.

We were already planning a vacation driving up the California coast that week.  But then we saw the Ko'Olina week _and_ managed to snag a pair of FF tickets _and_ a 9-day car rental for $200 _and_ 2 nights SPG reward stay at the Westin Moana Surfrider in Waikiki.  So Oahu it is!

H


----------



## dmbrand

*II: Easter week at Marriott's Legend Edge*

In late Sept, I placed an ongoing request for a 2bd during Easter Week, 2010. 

Just confirmed into MLE, Panama City, FL, 4/4-4/11, using our 2009 summer Harbor Ridge unit. 

Wasn't expecting to match anything at this late date, so this is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Lucky7

*San Luis Bay Inn*



Minnie said:


> We exchange primarily thru II using Diamond points.  We just got back from a trade thru "The Club".  Spent a wonderful week in a 2BR Loft unit overlooking the Pacific at Otter Crest, Oregon.
> 
> Next up (II trades): Highlands Inn, Carmel, CA and Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport, CA.



Hi Minnie, 
We see that you own at San Luis Bay Inn. We share your excellent taste as we have been very fortunate to trade for the Christmas Holidays for the last three years at San Luis Bay Inn through II. Our dream is to own at San Luis Bay Inn during that time.

Wishing you many more years of successful time sharing.


----------



## ada903

Traded fixed week 28 at Sheraton Vistana Resorts, two bedroom townhouse, for a two bedroom two bath at Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas, August 29 - Sept. 5 2010.  I did not have a request, I saw the unit available in the exchange system and grabbed it.


----------



## mwwich

Traded one bedroom Marriott Canyon Villa's gold for two bedroom Ocean Pointe for this November, which I believe is also gold.


----------



## Bxian

We just traded a portion of our May 1-May 8 2010 2 B/R week at the Charter Club of Marco Island for 3 nights in a 1 B/R at the Hilton Craigendarroch in Scotland in early September 2010.  We are combining the 3 Hilton Craigendarroch nights with a 2 night stay at the Caledonian Hilton in Edinburgh, Scotland, 1 night at the Hilton Colyumbridge Hotel in Aviemore, Scotland and 1 night at the Hilton hotel in Glasgow, Scotland. All of the hotel nights are free using Hilton Honors reward certificates.

We also are keeping 4 nights in a 2 B/r using what is left of our original May week at the Charter Club and will add 2 free hotel nights (one at the airport o our way in and one at the Hilton Naples) to extend our time in Florida by a couple of days.

Finally, we are spending 3 nights at the Doubletree Key West at the end of Feb.  after I attend a work conference (free nights at the Doubletree also free using Hilton reward certificates.)  Hilton is devaluing the Hilton Honors points after 1/14/10, so if you see any reward stay plans in your future, now is the time to make them!


----------



## jingleligtas

*Hello*

Hello..., Guys..., My Name is Jingle


----------



## kool_kat

*RCI Exchange*

I have a 2bedroom gold week at HGVC Flamingo.  I traded into a studio at the Manhattan Club in June for a little less than 1/2 the points for for my HGVC week.  Did it via an ongoing search put in a while ago.  The trade came through after a couple of months and that was probably about 6-8 months ago.  I am so excited as I have never been to New York.


----------



## BevL

kool_kat said:


> I have a 2bedroom gold week at HGVC Flamingo.  I traded into a studio at the Manhattan Club in June for a little less than 1/2 the points for for my HGVC week.  Did it via an ongoing search put in a while ago.  The trade came through after a couple of months and that was probably about 6-8 months ago.  I am so excited as I have never been to New York.



I hope you have a great time - it's a place unlike anywhere else.  And what a nice time of year to go - we were there in November and it was COLD!!

Congrats.


----------



## lily28

I use my wyndham blue studio and got a 2 bedroom 21/2 baths wyndham mauna Lao at big island Hawaii.  I have an ongoing request and go match within 1 week


----------



## bzzybee13

*Grand Desert for Dreams Puerto Aventuras*

Hi!  Just exchanged a Wyndham Grand Desert (Las Vegas) generic red studio week for a studio at Dreams Puerto Aventuras in Playa del Carmen Mexico 5/29-6/5.  I know it's pretty easy to get a Mexico trade, but this is one of only 4 resorts in the area that accept 3 year olds at their kids club, and it's newly renovated and beautiful, so I'm very pleased!  Now onto the planning phase...


----------



## SciTchr

*Italy*

I got back-to-back May weeks using the Points side of my RCI account.

Tuscany - Il Poggio (#4182) - Got 2 one bedrooms here.
(I manually checked each day as the travel window opened.)

Venice - I Gioielli del Doge (#3577) - One bedroom
(Had an ongoing search for Venice in the Weeks part of my Points account.)

We are adding 4 nights in Rome to the front end of the trip.


----------



## John Cummings

Kona Coast Resort, Hawaii for April, 2010.
HGVC West 57 Street in Manhattan New York City for August 2010,

Both exchanges through SFX.


----------



## Icc5

*Donatello for Big Island*

We just traded our Donatello studio in San Francisco for The Big Island
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.
Bart


----------



## Twinkstarr

Traded my week 32 Hemlock at Boyne for a week 51(2010) Hemlock at Boyne.


----------



## CARTER281

traded week 41 2008 2 bedroom suites at hershey 10 months out for week 26 2010 2 bedroom at lawrence welk resort (lwr)


----------



## Clark

Zac495 said:


> ownerstrade.com   2 bed gold aruba for 2 bed plat newport coast
> 
> SFX 1 bed Jan Bay Club for 2 bed July 4th weekend Grand Mayan.



You meant www.ownertrades.com


----------



## brankatz

Traded Sanibel 2 BR. Week 31 for DVC Wilderness Villa 1 Br. Week 51 DEC. 18-25 2010. On RCI with ongoing Search.  Also Traded  2 Br. Gold Crown Orange Lake Country Club Week 7 Presidents Week for June 3 Br. Ocean City, Maryland 2011.


----------



## daileyad

*Our 1st trade:*

Sheraton Desert Oasis 1 bedroom under new II rules for Marriott Kauai Beach Club 1 bedroom week 51.


----------



## pt181

*Great trades with SFX*

We've traded our 1BR Schooner Landing (Oregon Coast) summer week 3 times with SFX and had GREAT trades plus 3 "bonus" weeks.  We did join as platinum members:

1BR Wyndham Waikiki - fall
plus $280 bonus at 1BR Carlsbad Inn - spring 

1BR Kauai Coast Resort - fall
plus $399 bonus at 2BR Polo Towers - spring

2BR HGVC Las Vegas Strip - spring
plus $399 bonus at 1BR HGVC South Beach - spring

The problem with SFX is that I can't search online for availability and never know if or when one of our requests will be fulfilled.  I just joined RCI and deposited a week to see how it compares - I saw 135K possible matches - not all the best quality, but - wow!


----------



## brianfox

DSV II 1 BR (Wk 50) exchanged to Kauai Beach Club 1BR (July 2010).
DSV II Eff (Wk 50) exchanged to Kona Coast II 1BR (July 2010).

The requests were placed on 12-22-2009.

Kauai got confirmed one day later.

Kona Coast II got confirmed around 1/1/10, but we declined, hoping something better would come along (we asked for Kona Coast to be removed from our search list).

On Mar 4th we were beginning to get anxious about our efficiency exchanging for anything, so we called II to ping them.  We got a second confirmation for Kona Coast II the next day.  Don't know how it got back on the list, but we decided to take it.

So, we were able to exchange a Platinum DSV II for two adjacent Hawaii summer weeks.  Not bad for our first exchange!


----------



## lgreenspan

You will be happy with Kona Coast Resort. We stayed there 2 years ago and I would stay there again. Nice resort in a good location.

Dave


----------



## John Cummings

We will be at Kona Coast Resort II in a 1BR unit next month and the following week at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk in a 2BR, 2BA Deluxe unit.


----------



## Elan

Exchanged a handful of cheaply acquired RCI Points for a lg 2BR at Schooner Landing on the Oregon Coast in mid summer.


----------



## BevL

Elan said:


> Exchanged a handful of cheaply acquired RCI Points for a lg 2BR at Schooner Landing on the Oregon Coast in mid summer.



Now, that is a fantastic exchange!!  Let me know if you can't go - we can maybe work something out.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*Used the sightings board for the first time WOW!*

 

I am thrilled! I have owned Dikhololo for two years and I have just been depositing my weeks in RCI. By just depositing my weeks, I mean putting my weeks in and getting nothing back out. I did deposit early. 

I have been just poking around in various places, mostly using the reviews and comparing it to various things that I thought that I might be interested in buying on ebay. 

While reading newbie advice, I saw mention of the sightings thread. 

I just exchanged my October 2008 Dikhololo 2 bedroom for a Disney Beach Club one bedroom for a week in June!!! The week I got is my husband's birthday!!! I am thrilled!!!

 

I own at SSR and OKW and DH has never wanted to spend the extra points to stay at BCV (But I always wanted to!)

Elaine


----------



## BevL

That is another great exchange.  Congratulations.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I was especially delighted because those weeks expire soon and I was going to lose them. Now we will NEED annual passes for WDW!

Elaine


----------



## krmlaw

congrats! thanks to that board we booked AKV and WLV for our upcoming trip!


----------



## lorilulu

Just got confirmed for Marriott's Ko Olina for a studio, July 23rd to the 30th,2010.  Put in a request first with II to trade my Maui West Gardens using the same dates.  This is my first trade and the first time to Ko Olina too.
I think it's all good-


----------



## carolinept

Just traded my Marriott Waiohai unit for Marriott SurfWatch.  Didn't do the request-first until a couple of weeks ago, actually had to TURN DOWN a successful trade four days later (long story), just confirmed yesterday for 5/30/10.  

We almost always rent our unit out and then rent where we want to go, but chickened out this year after a couple of renters fell through.  I just didn't want to sweat it out to the end this year (the rental week at Waiohai was in August) so we're pretty happy.


----------



## anne1125

Another thank you for the signtings board.  I got the trade to Vistana Beach Club for next March for my husband that he REALLY wanted.  Traded our Summer Bay Las Vegas.

Love Tug!

Anne


----------



## yeereid

I just traded my 2BR Maui Sunset II (June 4-11, 2011) for HGVC King's Land Oct 2011!  SO excited!  I've stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa Resort Hotel before so this will be even better with the newness and unit size!


----------



## PamMo

*Your best II Getaway or RCI Extra Vacation deal?*

Not really a true "Exchanging" topic, but I'm curious about your best Getaway or Extra Vacation deal. When I'm looking for a vacation, I always check what is available for rent on II and RCI. I've seen the usual high-priced offers, but every once in awhile I spot an incredible deal - NOT last minute either. (Those are great, but I need more time to plan.) When I see these bargains, I wonder if they are a mistake - why aren't they available as a exchange? And why are they so inexpensive? If I were an owner, I'd be... not so thrilled.

Here are some examples from last year:

2BR October Westin Kaanapali Villas 10 months out - $1,000
1BR July Marriott Maui (older section) 12 months out - $700
2BR March Marriott Kauai Waiohai 12 months out - $700

I'm wondering if a lot of Tuggers are getting these deals? I sure hope so!


----------



## jlp879

Here's our favourite II Getaway deal:

2BR October Ochos Cascadas 2 months out - $372


----------



## brigechols

jlp879 said:


> Here's our favourite II Getaway deal:
> 
> 2BR October Ochos Cascadas 2 months out - $372


Fantastic! Is the place as fabulous as it appears in photographs?


----------



## lgreenspan

*RCI-Bougainvillea Beach Resort (#3686)*

Traded a Sedona Springs Studio unit for a 1 bedroom at Bougainvillea Beach Resort (#3686) Christ Church,  Barbados April 2012 through a ongoing search.

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac

PamMo said:


> Not really a true "Exchanging" topic, but I'm curious about your best Getaway or Extra Vacation deal. When I'm looking for a vacation, I always check what is available for rent on II and RCI. I've seen the usual high-priced offers, but every once in awhile I spot an incredible deal - NOT last minute either. (Those are great, but I need more time to plan.) When I see these bargains, I wonder if they are a mistake - why aren't they available as a exchange? And why are they so inexpensive? If I were an owner, I'd be... not so thrilled.
> 
> Here are some examples from last year:
> 
> 2BR October Westin Kaanapali Villas 10 months out - $1,000
> 1BR July Marriott Maui (older section) 12 months out - $700
> 2BR March Marriott Kauai Waiohai 12 months out - $700
> 
> I'm wondering if a lot of Tuggers are getting these deals? I sure hope so!



wow, those are some great deals   Thanks for sharing  

I've seen some fantastic Getaway deals. Even some of the high priced ones in Hawaii are great deals when you compare it to the prices of a hotel rooms in the area. If I had more vacation time I would have taken one of the Marriott's Ko Olina two bedroom getaway weeks currently going for less $300/night. 

Here's what I've booked so far.
2BR October 2010 Marriott's Frenchman's Cove 12 months out - $885 (final price after taxes and $25 II Gold discount)
2BR August 2010 Marriott's Marriott's Oceana Palms 4 months out - $537 (final price after taxes and $25 II Gold discount)


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*congrats, fellow Ohioan*



lgreenspan said:


> Traded a Sedona Springs Studio unit for a 1 bedroom at Bougainvillea Beach Resort (#3686) Christ Church,  Barbados April 2012 through a ongoing search.
> 
> Dave



If you haven't been to Barbados before, I can give you ideas/suggestions of where to eat and what to see.  DD & her family lived there for the last 5 years and just moved back to the states last Dec.


----------



## Tacoma

I traded my 2 bedroom Banff Rocky Mountain Resort week 29 for a 2 bedroom oceanfront August week at Marriott Barony Beach Hilton Head.  Already have a deal for next summer's week at Banff for a spring or summer week at any Hyatt 2 bedroom.  All done for $0 on the TUG exchange board.  

Joan


----------



## RedDogSD

Just confirmed using my Marriott Gift of Time (Vail 1 bedroom, week 53) into Marriott Newport Coast Villas 2 bedroom for June.  Very Exciting!!  I was going to buy NCV with the Gift of Time, but did not want week 53 at Newport (too cold), so exchanging for Summer is exciting!


----------



## RedDogSD

capjak said:


> Locked off 3 bedroom
> 
> Traded Marriott Grand Vista studio March 28-4/04  for
> 
> Marriott GRand Vista 2 bedroom March 08-15
> 
> Now have otherside of LO to use/trade



That is exactly the smart thing to do IF you own in a high supply area and like to stay there.  We do the same thing with Vegas weeks.  Lock off, trade each side into larger units so that we can stay in style.  The only cost is the exchange fee.  Sometimes you can ever get 2 weeks from each trade and end up gettting 4 weeks from one MF.  GOOD TRADE!!  We are staying at Grand Vista in October.


----------



## Sthack

*II Exchange VSR for HEC!!*

We just got our exchange confirmation for Hacienda Encantada Resort & Spa (HEC) in Cabo -1 Bedroom, 2 bath unit for June 2011.  We put in a ‘Request First’ with II on 4/28/10, trading our Vistana Resort Fountain II (2bd/2ba).  This is our first trade with II and I must say, I’m pretty pleased with the trade!!  This will also be our first trip to Cabos!!


----------



## lll1929

*II Traded into Marriott Aruba Surf Club  3 bdrm*

I traded my 1 bdrm Marriott Aruba Ocean Club (Gold) for a 3bdrm Marriott Aruba surf Club (gold) back in 2008.  

This was back when 3 bdrms weren't sold out for off season (Sept and Oct).  Marriott did a bulk deposit into II of several 1,2 and 3bdrms and I grabbed one.  I haven't seen 3 bdrms in the bulk deposit for some time now


----------



## brianfox

*THREE amazing exchanges into Hawaii - July!*

We got three exchanges into Hawaii for this summer.  Note these are consecutive Hawaii summer weeks we managed to get:  :whoopie: 

Marriott DSV II STUDIO (Week 51) traded for 1BR Kona Coast II (July 10)
Marriott DSV II 1BR (Week 51) traded for 1BR Marriott Kauai Beach Club (July 17)
Marriott Branson 2BR (Week 4) traded for 1BR Ko Olina Beach Club (July 25)

The Deposit-first requests for the DSV II units were placed around Feb of this year.  Kona exchange came in after about 1 week.  Kauai about 3 weeks later.

For the Branson, I placed a Request-first exchange in mid April and would only accept Ko Olina 1BR.  The confirmation came in today.  I'm still stunned by this one - Willow Ridge (blue season) is a norotiously bad trader outside of Flex and I never expected an exchange.  

This set of exchanges was my very first ever (just bought both properties late last year).  What really made the whole thing chilling for me was that we had booked our airline tickets months ahead of time, so our 3 week window in the middle of summer was unmovable.  Of the 3 weeks, we have exactly one day of overlap between resorts.  

BTW, I'm still scanning the Flex listings hour by hour hoping I can re-trade from Kona Coast to Maui Ocean Club.  That week WAS available for about 30 seconds on Tuesday morning, but I missed it....


----------



## ACE1

Just traded the sm. 1 bdrm. side of our WKV gold plus for a 2 bdrm. at NCV Spring Break 2011.  Still waiting on the larger side that we are trying to trade to Cabo in Oct. 2011.


----------



## BluEyezNSC

*Hawaii exchange*

I just received confirmation of my exchange into a 2 BR Westin Ka'anapali for Friday May 27, 2011 through Friday June 03, 2011, using my 2010 Sheraton Broadway Plantation gold plus 2 BR unit. As a fairly new SBP owner, this is my first II trade. I requested this exchange in April and am thrilled that it came through so quickly!


----------



## Jolson

Pretty interesting reading through all the exchanges people have completed.  I've recently completed a couple of exchanges in RCI:

> Traded 1BR So Cal summer week for 3BR @ Disney Saratoga Springs Resort for 12/11/10 - 12/18/10.
> Traded Studio So Cal summer week for 3BR @ Brewster Green Resort for 8/19/11 - 8/26/11.


----------



## ccpinternational

traded a Marriott Grand Chateau Studio unit for a 3 bedrooms unit at the same resort.


----------



## jjking42

Traded my 7/18 legend edge 2 bedroom week for crystal shores 7/22.
Considering the problems in the panhandle i was surprised they even took the deposit with less than 30 days to check in. Thrilled that I got a  2 bedroom on marco island.

I have not been to crystal shores but i hear it is a great resort


----------



## brankatz

Traded OLCC 2 br. for 3 Br.Ocean City Maryland June 2011.  Also OLCC for Disney's Vero Beach July 2010. OLCC for West 57th NYC December 11-18 2011.  Traded Sanibel Beach Club for Disney Fort Wilderness Dec 18-25, 2010.


----------



## heathpack

Traded 430 HVC points (23% of the allottment we get from our 2BR High Sierra gold week in Tahoe) for a studio week at the Royal Haciendas next April.  Also got a 2-for-1 special studio week at Marriott's Grand Chateau in Vegas for Jan.

Traded another 430 points for a studio week at the Royal Sands for the week after the RH stay.  Then another 2-for-1 special week into a 2BR at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I for December.

So half our points (plus $600 in II fees) have yielded us 4 weeks of timeshare stays.

Sweet.

H


----------



## easyrider

I just traded a dollar for a two bed lock off premiere UVC membership with 17 years left on the RTU. This has very a low MF compared with the simalar MF at these resorts. I was also able to make reservations for two weeks this next winter. woo hoo


----------



## Serina

*Favorite Resort?*

Just wondering - what's your *favorite *timeshare resort(s) you've stayed in and why?


----------



## DeniseM

Since this is the Exchanging forum, are you asking about favorite exchanges or favorite home resorts?  (i.e. are you looking for exchanging info. or buying info.?)


----------



## Serina

I'm wondering about any resorts/exchanges thru II that Tuggers have really enjoyed. (Wasn't sure where to post this, feel free to move if it's in the wrong area).Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

It's fine!  We have a current thread on this topic and I just wanted to clarify, before I merged your post.


----------



## rocketraj

*exchanged into 2bed Marriott Shadow Ridge 12/8-12/25 with a worldmark 4k blue studio*

Thanks to the wealth of information here on TUG and worldmark owners forum, I did my first creative exchange from a blue studio to a prime week with Marriott. and I also got a 2 for 1 offer for $159!:whoopie:

mistype of title it should be 12/18-12/25/10


----------



## Mike89T

*II exchage*

I typically exchange my studio lockoff at the Marriott Ko'Olina for: 

2 Bedrooms at Marriotts Newport Coast Villas.  We went last March for spring break and it is just as nice as the Ko'Olina.

Still have the 1bedroom at the Ko'Olina to enjoy this October during the kids Fall Break.  I love going to Hawaii in October since it's less crowded and everything is cheaper.  Landed round trip fights out of PHX for only $250 per person several months ago!


----------



## Rev1442

Galleon, Key West,  flying out tomorrow morning.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Serina said:


> Just wondering - what's your *favorite *timeshare resort(s) you've stayed in and why?



So far, WKORV. There is great snorkeling right in front of the resort. The beach is accessible and wide enough to lay out on. There is a great place to rinse your gear as you exit the beach to minimize the sand you track into the unit.

The spa is fabulous, the services are excellent (and overpriced). But the surroundings there are luxurious.

I like the layout of the resort. As you enter, you have a panoramic view of the ocean, so you immediately get "Ahhh, I am in Hawaii" feeling. There is a bar where you can sit and enjoy the sunset. There is an informal restaurant where you can see the ocean in the distance. There is a more formal restaurant where you can see the tiki torches and lovely landscaping. 

The rooms feel luxurious and relaxing at the same time. The decor is muted. The beds are HEAVENLY as are the baths.

elaine


----------



## heathpack

Traded our Feb ski week studio at Hyatt Mountain Lodge for a 2BR private rental apartment on the upper East side of Manhattan for Thanksgiving week.  This was a private trade through TUG marketplace.

That brings our tally for this year for our 2BR gold Hyatt unit to:
1 week studio Royal Haciendas April 2011 (II exchange)
1 week studio Royal Sands April 2011 (II exchange)
1 week 2BR Marriott Desert Springs Villas Dec 2010 (II XYZ special)
1 week studio Marriott Grand Chateau Jan 2011 (II XYZ special)
1 week 2BR Manhattan Thanksgiving 2010 (Private TUG exchange)
3 nights studio Animal Kingdom Lodge Villas Oct 2010 (Private exchange)

Whew!  Now I am DONE until next June.

H


----------



## kool_kat

Just traded into a 2bedroom at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad, CA for June of next year via RCI using HGVC points (4,800 pts)


----------



## philemer

Using TPI (where every deposit is equal) for Jan/Feb:

-Waikiki Marina Resort at The Ilikai (SVC)
-Maui Schooner, 2 weeks
-Kahana Falls, 1 week in a 2 BR ($200 u/g fee)


----------



## Karen G

Not sure if it qualifies as a great exchange, but it is my last exchange with RCI.  I traded our last remaining deposit of a Lawai Beach week (Kauai) for a July week at San Clemente Cove, CA. We can drive there, so that's a plus.:whoopie:


----------



## brigechols

Traded Sheraton Broadway Plantation  1br for Hilton Hawaiian Village Kalia Tower  1br.


----------



## Former Cruiser

Traded Marriott Ocean Watch June week for Marriott Waiohai May week, 2011.  Also, got Paradise Village Beach Resort and Spa in Puerto Vallarta in December with an AC.


----------



## Joan-OH

*Ocean Blvd, 3 bed, June 2011*

Just traded a 28K generic getting ready to expire for a 3 bedroom Ocean Blvd, Tower 4 for the last week in June 2011.  Total cost of points and exchange fee ........   $315.

My husband says were not going, but with 11 siblings and tons of adult nieces and nephews, I grabbed it anyways.  Figured if I couldn't talk him into, for $315, anyone in my family would take it.

Joan-OH


----------



## brigechols

*Grand Pacific Palisades*

Using SFX bonus week, obtained a two bedroom, 4th of July week at Grand Pacific Palisades


----------



## Tommart

*Massanutten Virginia to Orlando Area*

I just traded a one-bedroom Woodstone at Massanutten August week for a 3-bedroom at Lake Orange Resort in early January through RCI Weeks.


----------



## dmbrand

Deposited our 2011 Wis Dells 2bd unit in Aug, 2010, to get the AC. 

 Used the AC for a June 2bd Marriott's Harbour Lake(gifted to a deserving teacher).  Exchanged the Dells unit for a 1bd Villa del Palmar Flamingos Feb 2012. 

 Total including  mf/exch fee/AC fee/2yrs II membership = $1340.  I'm a happy timeshare owner this year


----------



## PeelBoy

Traded my hotel unit Myrtle Beach Plantation Resort to a hotel room in Grand Hyatt Beijing.

Cost of $70 per night (MF + exchange fee) for benefit of $250 per night (fair market value).


----------



## ada903

Traded two Marriott Desert Spring studios for two two bedrooms units at Marriott Ko Olina in January.


----------



## MuranoJo

Traded my Mayan Palace New Years HU into HGVC Kingsland 2 bd.


----------



## gohabs

Traded a 28k wyndham points (blue studio) for a 2 bd HGVC on International Drive for Sept 2011... Thanks to all of you for all the information you offer on this site..


----------



## Vacationator

Traded my Kierland gold season B side one bedroom for week 1 platinum two bedroom at Kierland via II.


----------



## Weimaraner

Using Interval AC (for joining Destinations Club), snapped up a Memorial Day Week 2 bedroom at Oyster Bay Beach Club in St. Maarten.


----------



## lawgs

brankatz said:


> Traded OLCC 2 br. for 3 Br.Ocean City Maryland June 2011.  Also OLCC for Disney's Vero Beach July 2010. OLCC for West 57th NYC December 11-18 2011.  Traded Sanibel Beach Club for Disney Fort Wilderness Dec 18-25, 2010.



was that fort wilderness or DVC Wilderness lodge ????


----------



## siesta

Traded 2 generic wyndham deposits, red studio and 1 br, for 2 concurrent 1 br weeks at PB Sunset in March


----------



## mcmanust

ada903 said:


> Traded two Marriott Desert Spring studios for two two bedrooms units at Marriott Ko Olina in January.



How can you trade a studio for a 2-bedroom. When I entered my 2 bedroom exchange (which sleeps 8), I couldn't enter 8 people, and had to change it to 6. And, I couldn't enter a 3 bedroom.


----------



## jenniferhu

*Traded SDO for KAA*

Traded with II my 1 bdr SDO for 2 bdr KAA for next summer... so excited.


----------



## jenniferhu

HawaiiGirl said:


> How can you trade a studio for a 2-bedroom. When I entered my 2 bedroom exchange (which sleeps 8), I couldn't enter 8 people, and had to change it to 6. And, I couldn't enter a 3 bedroom.



You have to enter the max occupants for the unit you own/deposited.  Does that help? I own a 1 bdr, so I can only search for < or = 4 occupants.


----------



## theduffster

We traded our studio at Mountainside Resort at Stowe (week 51) for a one-bedroom at Island Park Village Resort near the west entrance to Yellowstone National Park the end of May, beginning of June!

Very excited now, and I have a lot of planning to do!!


----------



## badbeatjackpot

My first trade on II and now I'm hooked!

Traded my May studio in Whistler for a 2 bedroom Four Seasons Scottsdale Residence Club Troon North in Feb.  Perfect time for golf as it's -22 Celsius in Calgary (-7.6 Fahrenheit)

I felt so happy with the trade/experience that I wanted to support TUG and bought a membership. lol


----------



## siesta

Traded 1br SDO for 2br WLR


----------



## strick

Just received confirmation from on-going request in II using 2BR Sheraton Vistana Resort.  Traded into Royal Caribbean in Cancun 2BR for our 20th anniversary June 2012


----------



## Tommart

*Orange Lake Follow Up*



Tommart said:


> I just traded a one-bedroom Woodstone at Massanutten August week for a 3-bedroom at Lake Orange Resort in early January through RCI Weeks.



Just got back from Orange Lake.  Had a wonderful time.  Best timeshare that I've ever stayed.  Quality furnishings, lot's of space, nice resort, friendly staff, and good location.

I traded prior to the Nov. 15 new transparent system.  However, my RCI History shows that I traded my 18 TP August week at Woodstone for this 16 TP unit.  It's off season, but well worth 16 TPs.  

Had I traded under the new system, I would have received 2 TPs in change.


----------



## hockman4357

Woke up this morning to a confirmation for a 3/18/2011 check-in at the Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (2 Bdrm). This is a 4,000 Worldmark credit Flexchange, so no complaints here. Any suggestions on restaurants, things to do, etc., would be appreciated.


----------



## ada903

I did the exchange over the phone, I just asked what's available.  You can't place an ongoing request with a studio for  two bedroom, unless the resort only has two bedroom units as the smallest unit size.



HawaiiGirl said:


> How can you trade a studio for a 2-bedroom. When I entered my 2 bedroom exchange (which sleeps 8), I couldn't enter 8 people, and had to change it to 6. And, I couldn't enter a 3 bedroom.


----------



## ada903

Locked off my 2012 two bedroom at Sheraton Desert Oasis into two one-bedrooms.

Traded the first one bedroom Sheraton Desert Oasis for a two bedroom at Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta LX2 with II December 17-24 2011.

Traded the second one bedroom Sheraton Desert Oasis for a one bedroom at Marriott Beachplace Towers also with II April 24 - May 1 2011.


----------



## DeniseM

ada903 said:


> I did the exchange over the phone, I just asked what's available.  You can't place an ongoing request with a studio for  two bedroom, unless the resort only has two bedroom units as the smallest unit size.



No, but you can do an Instant Online Exchange for a larger unit.  When you do an online search, if you can "see it" you can reserve it.  Don't change the occupancy number - leave it at 1.


----------



## JudyH

Traded my two bedroom July 4th Plantation Resorts for a one bedroom  Villas at Santa Fe Aug 1 in an ongoing search before the new system came in at RCI.  I always have a conference in Santa Fe this week and love to trade TS to attend it.


----------



## Mjpierce

Traded on 2/14/2011 for week starting on 2/19/2011 in Naples.  2bdrm at Vanderbilt beach and Harbour Club, waterfront gulfside.  I could also have gotten a 2bdrm at Sanibel Beach Club II.

Michael


----------



## siesta

got a Westin Lagunamar studio for first week in May for just the exchange fee thanks to XYZ.


----------



## foreverloves

*my first trade!*

Trying my hand...I think I did okay?

Traded my studio MGV for a 2 bedroom Willow Ridge Lodge (Horizons Marriott Branson property) around spring break...April 15-22nd.  

I know Branson isn't 'all that' I guess and I did it in the flexchange free-for-all, but I was still glad I traded up!  It's our anniversary trip and we're bringing our little one, so it should work nicely.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I just went back and looked and realized I had not posted my great exchange. I traded my SBP 2BR Gold Plus for a 2 BR at WPORV, then using XYZ, got a week at WKORV in a 1 BR. Used a second SBP 2BR Gold Plus for 2 weeks in a studio at WKORV (using XYZ type 2). My sister and her husband are coming with us and they are thrilled.

In posting this, I just realized why my 2011 weeks are still there - it is because I did not use them. I only had to use my 2010 weeks. 

Now, if I could just get KBV for next year!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl

foreverloves said:


> Trying my hand...I think I did okay?
> 
> Traded my studio MGV for a 2 bedroom Willow Ridge Lodge (Horizons Marriott Branson property) around spring break...April 15-22nd.
> 
> I know Branson isn't 'all that' I guess and I did it in the flexchange free-for-all, but I was still glad I traded up!  It's our anniversary trip and we're bringing our little one, so it should work nicely.



If you want to go to Branson, it is a GREAT trade. You got a 2 BR for a studio. And Branson can be lots of fun. I hope you book some great shows. Also, the Ozarks are beautiful. Take time to go enjoy the lake.

elaine


----------



## mmaldona

*Newport Coast for the last week of July*

I have reserved the week of August 27th through September 3rd at Newport, but we had some change of plans and now we are looking to go during the last week of July. 

Does anyone out there would like to trade for this week?

I also have another 2 weeks in Hawaii that I would be willing to discuss a trade for this last week of July at Newport Coast.

Let me now.


----------



## amanven

Exchanged my SVR 2BD (gold floating)for a 2 BD WKORV in late November through II.  Still can't believe I was able to get one.


----------



## julienjay

Traded 1 BR Palm Canyon for Four Seasons at Troon North in Scottsdale 2 BR summer week -- we LOVE it there!


----------



## Fletcher921

I traded our Playa del Sol Costa Sur studio for a 2BR at Marriott Desert Springs Villas II.  We are here right now for our spring break!


----------



## ambrosij

*Yeeeah Baby RARE EXCHANGE*

Jut picked up Sandals Grande Riviera for a small $850 all inclusive fee and 9000 points for the second week in May....kaCHING thats the sound of SAVING big bucks on a Sandals vacation. RCI WEEKS


----------



## brianfox

*Desert Springs Villas exchanged for Maui*

We own a platinum week at Marriott Desert Springs Villas II and had reserved the week of March 6 in 2011.  We split our 2BR and deposited each side early last year.

About 2 months ago, we put in a request for Marriott in HI in July.  We got the following exchanges within the last two weeks:

For the 1BR, we got a July 2011 week at Marriott Maui Ocean Club (1BR - old units)
For the 0BR, we got a July 2011 week at Marriott Maui Ocean Club (0BR - Lahaina units)


----------



## Carmel85

Just got Aspen Hyatt for November 26- 3 December, 2011 (Full 2bed 2 bath unit) and (Full1bed and 1 bath)

http://www.aspen.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp?null


_Parts of this post have been deleted. Advertising is not permitted in this forum. Place ads in the TUG Marketplace or Last Minute Rentals within the date restrictions of that forum._


----------



## jsabatini

My very first exchange. Sheraton Broadway Plantation Palmetto One Bedroom Gold Plus for a 2 bedroom Marriott Grand Chateau is Las Vegas the first week in December for the Las Vegas half marathon.


----------



## ci_fan

Traded one May studio in Whistler (Club Intrawest) for one May studio (for 4) at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Villas North.
Also got through RCI 2 weeks back to back at the Manhattan Club in September (executive studio for 4) for 80 points (Club Intrawest).


----------



## heathpack

Traded a Hyatt for a 2BR Royal Islander next April.  This is a wedding gift for some friends.

Traded another Hyatt for a 2BR Grand Mayan Los Cabos for us for next April.

Traded yet another Hyatt for a 1 BR Welk Sirena del Mar to follow the Grand Mayan week.

Then got an XYZ 1BR at Westin Kierland for Labor Day.

And still have an XYZ to book off the Royal Islander week.


----------



## lgreenspan

Exchanged a Sedona Springs studio for a studio at South Beach Resort in Barbados for April 2012


----------



## NWL

Made my first exchange.  Traded a 1 bedroom Shadow Ridge Enclaves (Jan. 2012) for a 3 bedroom Marriott Grand Vista (Jan 2012).  The II desk wanted to search with the Deluxe lock off side, but I told her I have that reserved for March and it's an easy rental.  She said "yes it is!"


----------



## Lilman

*happy trade*

Traded my 1br, mid Nov week @ Samoset, for a Summit @ Massanutten *4BR* end of August week. Very happy.


----------



## NCVillas

*II Marriott Exchange*

Just got confirmation from II of my request first trade:

of: 2 BR Aug '12 Newport Coast in SoCal
to: 2 BR Jun '12 SurfWatch in Hilton Head 

It took less than 1 week.


----------



## momeason

*II trades*

Wyndham 28k studio for 2BR Marriott in Myrtle Beach in early March,2011.
Wyndham 77k 2 BR for Wyndham Riverside Suites in the Center of the San Antonio Riverwalk on April 28,2011. Took me 18 months to get that one.
Wyndham Studio for 2 BR at Cancun Resort -Las Vegas
then XYZ for 1 BR at Marriott in Breckenridge, CO on Dec 3rd,2011. All for 28k studio!
Wyndham 77k 2Br for Sedona Summitt in April, 2012. Plan to XYZ again.
Wyndham 77k 2BR for Oct, 2012 Church Street Inn 1BR, Charleston, SC. Plan to XYZ again. Love inner Charleston location.
Trying to travel a lot on these deposits made under the old point grid. As long as XYZs are available, we can still go a lot. We only own one 2BR week at Royal Vista.


----------



## sb2313

*Marriott oceana palms*

Just checked in here for the week, traded a studio at Marriott Willow ridge Branson for a 2 bedroom ocean view here.  I know it's offseason, but the ocean view looks great here from the 14th floor!


----------



## Tacoma

*Ii Trade*

Traded worldmark for Marriott Custom House next July. 

Joan


----------



## jasavak

*My first trade*

I'm new with this and we made our first two trades with II .   We split our Westgate Town Center Kissimmee 2 bed unit .   

1 unit was traded for a 1 bed in Royal Caribbean Cancun that we just returned from .  The other unit was traded for a 3 bedroom in Branson for spring break (7 hour drive ).


----------



## dmorea

*2010 gift of time week*

Traded a  2010 Gift of Time week from Marriot for a Hyatt Mountain Lodge 2 br  Feb 11 2012! ( and got an xyz in a studio at Lakeshore reserve for Dec 2 2011.   :whoopie:


----------



## dmorea

*Vino Bella and Powell Place from SFX*

2  SFX Bonus weeks used up from my Royal Mayan week 2 2011 deposit made early ... Powell Place  SF Studio   August 16 to 23 2011,  and Vino Bella  2 bedroom  4th of July week! Still have the original exchange to use from My Royal Mayan  week 2 2011, have till January 2013 to find that!


----------



## heathpack

dmorea said:


> Traded a  2010 Gift of Time week from Marriot for a Hyatt Mountain Lodge 2 br  Feb 11 2012! ( and got an xyz in a studio at Lakeshore reserve for Dec 2 2011.   :whoopie:



Well played!  That exchange should win some sort of prize.

H


----------



## dmorea

heathpack said:


> Well played!  That exchange should win some sort of prize.
> 
> H



AGREED!  But you would be very close in the running!


----------



## horseman

March 2011 1 bedroom at Canyon Villas  for October/November 2012 2- bedroom Marriott Surf Club Oceanside . I'll take it


----------



## dmbrand

*II Late Request comes through....*

Exchanged Maine week 50 for early January 2012 BeachPlace Towers; even swap of a 2bd for a 2bd.  Exchange came through at exactly the 59 day mark.

I placed the request just 3-4 days before flexchange would kick in for the week(s) we could go. From the sightings board, I was able to determine that south Florida weeks in early January did make it into online inventory in previous years.   I also checked online inventory daily to make sure a unit did not slip through the request.  

So, for those making last minute plans, do place a request in addition to watching online inventory.


----------



## yumdrey

*Internal Exchange in Four Seasons network*

I posted this in all other systems forum, but...
Four Seasons Aviara 2 bedroom traded to Four Seasons Punta Mita 4 bedroom oceanview.
Considering four seasons charge $30k + for this week, I think it is a great exchange.


----------



## curbysplace

1 bdrm Marriott Streamside Birch fixed week 47 (2010) for 1 bdrm Marriott Maui Ocean Club for Janaury 27-Feb 3 2012 just came through yesterday.  Had "request first" since July. This is the second time this Vail week pulled this Maui resort.  First time was mid May 2008.


----------



## ran-ran

*This Week, I Traded on RCI the following:*

I was searching availability in Key West to add to my current trip in January, wishful thinking I know, and a two bedroom unit (6/4) at The Galleon Resort for 12/3 - 12/10/11 showed up as available. I was able to pick this week up for 6 TPU's and the $179 exchange rate.

My week used was worth 49 points from my 1 bedroom lock off at VV@P of which I had already used 12 points for the week of 11/12 - 11/19/11 at The Grand Mayan Los Cabos for a studio on the fourth floor in the center of the resort overlooking the sea. Plus I got the $300 US cash to spend at the resort. 

I still have 31 TPU's to use on this single 1 bedroom unit at the VV@P.


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> Traded a Hyatt for a 2BR Royal Islander next April.  This is a wedding gift for some friends.
> 
> Traded another Hyatt for a 2BR Grand Mayan Los Cabos for us for next April.
> 
> Traded yet another Hyatt for a 1 BR Welk Sirena del Mar to follow the Grand Mayan week.
> 
> Then got an XYZ 1BR at Westin Kierland for Labor Day.
> 
> And still have an XYZ to book off the Royal Islander week.



Ok, so the years trades have wrapped us as follows, I am out of Hyatt points:

2BR Grand Mayan Los Cabos SFX
2BR Royal Islander II
1BR Planet Hollywood II XYZ
1BR Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya II 
2BR Westin Lagunamar II XYZ

We also have a 1BR Welk Sirena del Mar, but that is partially from last years points and we took a 1BR Westin Kierland XYZ off that week.  And we did a private trade into NYC for next Thanksgiving out of our 2013 Hyatt points.

Cost per night has worked out to be $75/night, I am a little over my target budget, lol.

H


----------



## redkayak

Combined my two Sudwala SA weeks (1 bedroom) and got a 2 bedroom at Wyndham Shearwater during Aug.  I was going to originally use my Wyndham points  (400,000 minimum required) but the exchange added up to less than half the price my maint fees would have cost using my points.  Got a deal at a great resort and still have all my points to use somewhere else.

Doug


----------



## icul8rg8r

Before the "upgrades" to RCI, I was able to trade a week at our Silver Crown Branson timeshare (non-affiliated) for a week at HGVC Waikaloa on the Big Island - and I was able to piggy-back that with 5 nights at the Marriott Ko'Olina on Oahu by agreeing to listen to their sales pitch - all in early December.  Actually listened to the HGVC sales pitch as well, to compare.  Fell in love with HGVC that we bought 3500 points E-O-Y while we were there - but luckily rescinded when we got home and we are now waiting to close on our 5000 annual points (resales, thanks to this forum!).


----------



## Tokapeba

The Lodge at Peak 7 in Brekenridge with Worldmark.
Week 1 2013
Andy


----------



## momeason

Sanibel Island for week of Sept 15, 2012. Just requested it last week in II. Never been there. Going to the Shell Island Beach Club. I am excited.
Going to Sedona in April, one night at Grand Canyon, the Marriott Grand Chateau in LV, then 2 nights on the road, 2 nights in Hot Springs National Park and and XYZed week in Branson at the Marriott Willow Ridge. Still could XYZ Sedona, LV , Sanibel and Charleston (Oct ). Also have one studio deposit left. Don't think I will be home much this year. Maybe next year..will only have 2 deposits next year unless I buy more points..thinking about it.


----------



## philemer

Moving from Wynd. Kona Hawaiian Resort to the Hilton Grand Vacation Club in Waikoloa (both 2 BR) today. The HGVC units are awesome. Used RCI TPUs.


----------



## momeason

*Niagra Falls*

Traded an old grid 77k Wyndham 1 bedroom for Victorian Villas-fractional ownership Villas in Niagra on the Lake, Ontario. 
Shaw Theatre, Wineries and a beautiful town and Niagra Falls on May 6-13. I have never seen the falls. I am excited!


----------



## jbuzzy11

Traded my 2 bdr foxrun week 15 for a 2 bdr at the Royal Haciendas in Plya del carman for this summer. my II conformation says my unit is beachfront  1st floor!


----------



## chriskre

Traded my 3500 HGVC points for a New Years Eve week 1 bedroom Manhattan Club ressie.   

Traded 19 TPU's for a DVC vero 2 bedroom in May.   

Going to Morritts for Spring break with an old Wyndham 70K red studio deposit.  :whoopie:


----------



## Ggatorgirl

Traded my 2 bdrm Plt Canyon Villas for a 3 bdrm Ocean Pointe in late September.  

I'm happy.  I'm getting a little 'deserted' out since we've been to Canyon Villas twice and Shadow Ridge once in the last year.  Time for some beach!!


----------



## Carolinian

Traded my summer UK 1BR for a 2BR shoulder season in London.  Thanks SFX!


----------



## gnorth16

chriskre said:


> Traded my 3500 HGVC points for a New Years Eve week 1 bedroom Manhattan Club ressie.
> 
> Traded 19 TPU's for a DVC vero 2 bedroom in May.
> 
> Going to Morritts for Spring break with an old Wyndham 70K red studio deposit.  :whoopie:



It took me 4800 HGVC points to get into Vero Beach.  I can't wait to get my TPU's to start searching!


----------



## klpca

*Marriott DSVII*

Using our 2011 fall week at DSVII (Palm Desert)  - 

The 1 bed side was exchanged for a 2 bedroom Wyndham Kona Village in June 2012 (SFX)

Using II we traded the studio side back into DSVII for a 1 bedroom during Thanksgiving 2012 to give us some extra room to go with our full unit for a family gathering. We also received an XYZ for a 1 bed at Grand Chateau during December 2011.

No complaining here.


----------



## chriskre

gnorth16 said:


> It took me 4800 HGVC points to get into Vero Beach.  I can't wait to get my TPU's to start searching!



That's the negative part about the portals.  You win some, you lose some and when you lose big it really hurts big.  :annoyed: 

Vero is cheap for some reason.   I guess cause the beach sucks.  :ignore: 

The resort though is beautiful so in Vero it's all about the resort and the view more than the beach.


----------



## Carolinian

deleted.......


----------



## hapstersmom

Two weeks ago, using RCI, I got a 2 brdm DVC OKW for the week of July 8-15, 2012, for 128.5K W points, and another DVC studio for the week of July 7-14, 2012, for 84.5K W points. I had a res. for a single one bedroom at Bonnet Creek from July 11-18, and it cost more points than the 2 bdrm at DVC, and I was going to have to move units mid stay to boot. I prefer DVC and am a happy camper, esp. since I can now bring two other sisters/SIL with us for only 30K more points than the BC was costing us.


----------



## bshmerlie

Used 35,000  RCI points for a one bedroom at Disneys Animal Kingdom during the first week of May for my daughters birthday party. Weather was great and it wasnt that crowded. Staying at Disney with an exchange from a little timeshare from Arkansas....can't beat that.


----------



## lgreenspan

*Tropical Breeze Resort for April 2014*

We have been wanting to vacation in the pan handle of Florida and was glad to trade into  the Tropical Breeze Resort in Panama City Beach for April 2014.


----------



## daileyad

Traded one side of 2-bedroom Sheraton Desert Oasis for 3-bedroom Wyndham Emerald Grande August 2013, and the other side for a 1 bedroom Napa Riverpoint September 2012.


----------



## Judy

*Tuscany*

I recently confirmed an RCI exchange for a resort in Tuscany, Italy:
Il Poggio (#4182)
Unit Type: 1 Bedroom 	Check-in Date: 18-MAY-2013
Max Occ / Privacy: 4/2 	Kitchen: Mini	
Confirmation Date:  15-DEC-2011
Trading Power Used :  25 

Thank you to all the Tuggers who encouraged me to pass up a less desirable option and wait for a better one, like this, to become available.


----------



## Judy

*Sedona*

I recently confirmed an RCI exchange to:
Arroyo Roble Resort (#5172)
Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms 	Check-in Date: 10-AUG-2013
Max Occ / Privacy: 6/6 	Kitchen: Full	
Confirmation Date:  24-JUN-2012
Trading Power Used :  16 

Thank you to all of the Tuggers who assisted me in choosing the best option.


----------



## brigechols

Exchanged into Marriott OceanWatch, 2 BR, Thanksgiving 2012 using a Villa del Palmar-Cabo San Lucas studio.


----------



## bshmerlie

Just picked up an echange week through RCI points for Disney's California Grand.  For anyone who has tried to get a week at that resort knows what an accomplishment this is.   

cost:  1 bedroom 59,000 points
          $149 exchange fee


----------



## Luvstotravel

So far, out of one deposit, I've gotten a week at Smugglers Notch in June of 2013, and I just confirmed a week at Hilton Head's Sea Crest Surf and racquet Club for June of 2014.  We still have 7 points to use.

We've never been to Hilton Head, looking forward to it!


----------



## rossi2021

I traded my 1 bedroom Week 44 at the Jockey Club in Las Vegas for a 2 bedroom 4th July week at the Jockey Club in Vegas and got 2 points change via RCI Weeks.:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## bshmerlie

rossi2021 said:


> I traded my 1 bedroom Week 44 at the Jockey Club in Las Vegas for a 2 bedroom 4th July week at the Jockey Club in Vegas and got 2 points change via RCI Weeks.:whoopie: :whoopie:



Vegas is fun 4th of July week. You'll enjoy it.  And it's not as crowed as you would think.  Have fun.


----------



## Larry

Judy said:


> I recently confirmed an RCI exchange for a resort in Tuscany, Italy:
> Il Poggio (#4182)
> Unit Type: 1 Bedroom 	Check-in Date: 18-MAY-2013
> Max Occ / Privacy: 4/2 	Kitchen: Mini
> Confirmation Date:  15-DEC-2011
> Trading Power Used :  25
> 
> Thank you to all the Tuggers who encouraged me to pass up a less desirable option and wait for a better one, like this, to become available.



Outstanding!!!!  

I am sure you will love Tuscany.


----------



## Larry

*Bermuda*

Just got back from St. Goerge's Club Bermuda!!!! We loved Bermuda and had a great time at the only timeshare on the Island. Exchanged through RCI.


----------



## Margariet

Judy said:


> I recently confirmed an RCI exchange for a resort in Tuscany, Italy:
> Il Poggio (#4182)
> Unit Type: 1 Bedroom 	Check-in Date: 18-MAY-2013
> Max Occ / Privacy: 4/2 	Kitchen: Mini
> Confirmation Date:  15-DEC-2011
> Trading Power Used :  25
> 
> Thank you to all the Tuggers who encouraged me to pass up a less desirable option and wait for a better one, like this, to become available.



You will love it! And a wonderful time of the year!


----------



## siesta

Larry said:


> Just got back from St. Goerge's Club Bermuda!!!! We loved Bermuda and had a great time at the only timeshare on the Island. Exchanged through RCI.


this placed looked nice, I think the island is a bit sleepy for my taste, but I have definitely contemplated sending my folks there.


----------



## Laurie

siesta said:


> I think the island is a bit sleepy for my taste


and your name is siesta?


----------



## hcarman

Traded Mom's Gold Season Canyon Villa 1 bedroom for Hyatt Sunset Harbour 2 bedroom over Labor Day weekend (yes, it is hurricane season)

Traded Mom's Gold Canyon Villa Studio/Guest room for Quarter House 2 bedroom in New Orleans for Thanksgiving week

She also got an AC for the exchange which has not been used, and the Interval 2 for 1 - studio got her a studio at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## lgreenspan

*Ron Jon Resort April 2013*

Just traded into 2 bedroom at Ron Jon Resort for April 2013. We stayed here in 2004 and are looking forward to going again.


----------



## krmlaw

so excited - just got a 2 bedroom at Club Regency Regency towers for Easter break week 2014 in Myrtle!


----------



## hapstersmom

*Excellent RCI Disney Exchange July 2012*

I am a Wyndham owner (but I purchased REALLY cheaply on eBay mainly for the trades...not a huge Wyndham fan and don't really intend to stay at this property much as it is close to home (2 miles.)

I own 308K points EOEY in Waikiki. I initially booked a trade for Bonnet Creek, which I would have been happy with, but what I wanted was Disney. 

And Disney I got. In May, I asked for ongoing search for DVC. I got a two bedroom at OKW. Then I found an additional unit, a studio at BWV for the same week. This allowed more of our family to enjoy the trip together.

Both of us using the units requested specific buildings/areas in the building based upon the feedback we got here. Both of us were given exactly what we requested.

It was fabulous to have the extra magic hours, and to not need a car.

We made use of the DVC dining plan, which worked well for us. Staying on DVC property allowed us to move our park tickets onto the room key. This came in handy when we got to Typhoon Lagoon via the D bus transit and found out our son left his card in the condo. They were able to look up on ticket purchase from the card and walked him through the gates, saving us a trip back and forth.

We were treated as if we were valued DVC members by everyone we came in contact with.

I would never be able to afford these units if I had to pay the outrageous Disney rates to rent them. 

RCI won the day in a big way, and on very little advance notice.


----------



## Beefnot

So far for 2013, one 2-BR Marriott Newport Coast in late January and one 2-BR Welk Escondido for spring break.  Exchanged into both using two 1-BR deposits.  Neither exchange is terribly difficult due to the time of year, but given that I got two bedrooms at top quality resorts with a total MF and exchange fee outlay of only $818, I can dig it.


----------



## vegasdoc

just hit it out of the park!

traded a low value (winter) week at Marriotts Harbor Club (Hilton Head) 2/2 for the week leading up to Labor Day at Westin Lagunamar (Cancun) 2/2 lockoff !

likely the best trade Ive made so far via Interval


----------



## kelly4me

*Yay, Marriott!*

We have a platinum 2 BR lock-off at Marriott Manor Club in Williamsburg.  This year I got an accommodation certificate for depositing the one bedroom side in II.  I used the certificate to get a 2 BR at Royal Islander in Cancun in November.  I traded my studio back into Manor Club for a 2 BR in October.  I used the 1 bedroom side to trade for a 2 BR Marriott Newport Coast in CA for Memorial Day week, 2013.  I'm beyond thrilled with what we were able to get for our 'week'.


----------



## bigeyes1

We just confirmed an exchange for Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort (Big Island, HI) for Feb. 2013 through DAE.  It will be our first time there. VERY excited and can't wait to see my son (who lives there).


----------



## gandalf252002

Guess this would kind of constitute an exchange, but just picked up a week at Chetola Resort in Blowing Rock, NC through ICE Platinum Rewards which is through my Westgate Property.  2BDRM for $299.   http://www.fodors.com/world/north-a...th-carolina-mountains/hotels-nam_price:4.html


----------



## heathpack

Traded two one BR units at Sheraton Broadway plantation for two 2BR units at Westin Kaanapali

Traded Hyatt points worth about $250 of MF for a studio week at the Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya.

Got an SFX bonus week for around $350 for a 1BR September unit at Vino Bello in Napa, the bonus week was generated off a Hyatt deposit equivalent to about $350 in MF. 

And finally a Hyatt Grand Aspen studio ski week for NYC over Thanksgiving.

H


----------



## gandalf252002

Appears HeathPack is doing even better than I however today has been a good day. 

A 1BDRM week at Carriage Hills in Horsheshoe Valley for NYE 2013/2014 for a Week 5 BlueGreen at Atlantic Palace MF's of $135!

I am definately learning!


----------



## hapstersmom

bigeyes1 said:


> We just confirmed an exchange for Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort (Big Island, HI) for Feb. 2013 through DAE.  It will be our first time there. VERY excited and can't wait to see my son (who lives there).



I have stayed there. The condos are nice in of themselves. I did not care for the property. It was large, difficult to find parking within, and the pools were small and always very full, and that was during a late Oct. stay, which is a time of year that I had great luck getting cheap cruises or condo/hotel stays, including air from CA where I then lived, for much less than I could get for this place.

Truth be told, I have stayed there at no cost due to a fam member being an employee. I still would not seek it out. Wasn't bad, but we have traded for far better elsewhere.


----------



## MichaelColey

We stayed 16 (consecutive!) nights at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort (two great exchanges and a couple extra days rented from an owner) early last December. I actually found the property to be very beautiful and enjoyable. There is beautiful foliage everywhere, a couple pools (I liked the one closer to the front the best), several sets of grills, plenty of close parking, and very few stairs to climb.

Here are pictures at the two pools:











This was taken in front of our unit there:


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Come Back!  Come Back To Las Vegas!*

For 73*,*200 points, we snagged a Grandview At Las Vegas 2BR reservation for October 2-9, 2012. 

This is only our 2nd straight-points exchange since taking the points plunge in 2005.  All our other points reservations have been _Instant Exchange_. 

The 1 previous time we stayed at Grandview, it was on _Last Call_.  

Don't know why RCI marked it down to 73*,*200 points.  According to the points chart, & when I looked on line last week, it was 122*,*000 points.  

I was actually searching RCI's 1-day sale offerings on _Extra Vacation Getaways_.  Before pulling the trigger on that, I re-checked points exchanges & spied the points markdown, & went for that instead. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364

We recently exchanged our 1 bedroom select rated Grand Regency @ Thousand Hills in Branson, MO (July week) for a 2 bedroom premier rated Lakeside Terrace @ Vail Valey (July week). MF's for our week are $285 plus the exchange fee of $154 plus the $89 yearly I.I. membership fee brought the cost to $528 for the week. I keep thinking of getting rid of the Grand Regency week but every year we get a decent exchange out of it that would cost us more if we actually owned what we were exchanging into.


----------



## Free2Roam

This is my first year with RCI points...I'm kinda digging it. 

Earlier this year I picked up a week at The Quarter House in New Orleans starting Dec 28, 2012...which I could've gotten in RCI Weeks if I had something deposited. 

Last month I snagged a few days at The Suites at Hershey for Memorial Day weekend 2013. 

Just this morning I grabbed The Manhattan Club June 30-July 4th 2013. I could've gotten thru July 5th but figure I'll checkout on the 4th, drop my bags at my cousin's apartment, hang out in the city, watch the fireworks  and hop on the Megabus later in the evening.

In 14 years as an RCI weeks member (free Wyndham account) , I've never deposited any of my weeks...I've only used it for Last Calls and special sales. But so far, I like RCI points. (VV@P triennial)


----------



## klpca

I just booked an exchange into a 1 bed/2 bath Maui Ocean Club for the first week of November (which works great for my work schedule). I used my DSVII lockoff for this exchange. Needless to say I'm pretty happy!


----------



## gnorth16

Here we go...

Bought a generic 2BR L/O on ebay for $612 which included 2012 usage.  Deposited it in RCI (Locked off) and got 101 TPU.  Prepaid the 2013 MF's ($700ish) and deposited that week for another 101 TPU.

I have in turn done this

HGVC Las Vegas 2BR this past September - 19 TPU
DVC Vero Beach 2BR April 2013 - 18 TPU
HGVC Sea World 2BR April 2013 - 23 TPU
Peublo Sunset Beach (Cabo) 2BR - Xmas 2013 - 19 TPU
Grand Mayan (Cabo) 2BR - Xmas 2013 - 16 TPU
2 (same week) Elkhorn Canada 3BR July 2014 :whoopie:- 24 and 26 TPU (Plan on inviting the whole family!!!)

I still have 57 TPU (granted I will have to combine at some point) left and as soon as January 1 rolls around I will be depositing my 2014 week before the magic TPU machine runs out.
RCI has been very good to me and my obsessive nature to search.  I know this will not last forever, but even with the exchange fee, it has been a vacationers dream come true!!!

Ideally I'd like to get 3 more weeks out of these points and lower my cost per week to about $350 per week.  The only problem is, I have 2 days  left of vacation until April 1, 2013 and most of my leave for the following year is already booked up!!!


----------



## Beefnot

gnorth16 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Bought a generic 2BR L/O on ebay for $612 which included 2012 usage.  Deposited it in RCI (Locked off) and got 101 TPU.  Prepaid the 2013 MF's ($700ish) and deposited that week for another 101 TPU.
> 
> I have in turn done this
> 
> HGVC Las Vegas 2BR this past September - 19 TPU
> DVC Vero Beach 2BR April 2013 - 18 TPU
> HGVC Sea World 2BR April 2013 - 23 TPU
> Peublo Sunset Beach (Cabo) 2BR - Xmas 2013 - 19 TPU
> Grand Mayan (Cabo) 2BR - Xmas 2013 - 16 TPU
> 2 (same week) Elkhorn Canada 3BR July 2014 :whoopie:- 24 and 26 TPU (Plan on inviting the whole family!!!)
> 
> I still have 57 TPU (granted I will have to combine at some point) left and as soon as January 1 rolls around I will be depositing my 2014 week before the magic TPU machine runs out.
> RCI has been very good to me and my obsessive nature to search.  I know this will not last forever, but even with the exchange fee, it has been a vacationers dream come true!!!
> 
> Ideally I'd like to get 3 more weeks out of these points and lower my cost per week to about $350 per week.  The only problem is, I have 2 days  left of vacation until April 1, 2013 and most of my leave for the following year is already booked up!!!



That is amazing. If I didn't want to get blocked out of DVCs, I might be tempted to follow your lead.


----------



## Beefnot

I just snagged a December Four Seasons Aviara 2BR with a 1BR deposit earlier this week, thanks to TUGger LLW's sighting


----------



## chriskre

Just returned from a 3 bedroom Camelback resort in Scottsdale for 17 TPU's.
Combined it with a Wyn stay in Sedona and a rental at Otra Vez.  

Also booked two oceanfront units in my little favorite resort on the beach in the same unit I own but different weeks plus snagged the penthouse also so will have two units the same week.  
Plenty of room for my beach party crashing friends to have a crash pad.  We are already planning the party.


----------



## heathpack

chriskre said:


> Just returned from a 3 bedroom Camelback resort in Scottsdale for 17 TPU's.
> Combined it with a Wyn stay in Sedona and a rental at Otra Vez.
> 
> Also booked two oceanfront units in my little favorite resort on the beach in the same unit I own but different weeks plus snagged the penthouse also so will have two units the same week.
> Plenty of room for my beach party crashing friends to have a crash pad.  We are already planning the party.



How was Otra Vez?  I have been considering trying to plan a trip to Santa Fe at some point and that looked to me like an appealing option.

H


----------



## gnorth16

Beefnot said:


> That is amazing. If I didn't want to get blocked out of DVCs, I might be tempted to follow your lead.



That is one of the reasons I keep my HGVC TS.  

I let go of the HGVC Sea World and picked up an DVC AKV with my HGVC points instead.  This may be one of our last Disney trips, so this would be a nice touch to go along with DVC Vero Beach.

Still have TPU's coming out the wazoo....


----------



## chriskre

heathpack said:


> How was Otra Vez?  I have been considering trying to plan a trip to Santa Fe at some point and that looked to me like an appealing option.
> 
> H



It's not the Ritz but we enjoyed it.
I had unit 201 out on the courtyard patio.
We met some ladies who own two weeks back to back and go every year.
They love it there.  

Our room was a bit dated in some ways but quite charming in others.
We had a 2 bedroom but it only had one bath.
All the rooms are different.
It's an old converted jail.  Used to house Billie the Kid at one time.
It's got an awesome location right in the middle of everything you want to see within walking distance.  

I'll do a review on the TUG review so you can read a little more, not to hijack the thread.


----------



## chriskre

gnorth16 said:


> That is one of the reasons I keep my HGVC TS.
> 
> I let go of the HGVC Sea World and picked up an DVC AKV with my HGVC points instead.  This may be one of our last Disney trips, so this would be a nice touch to go along with DVC Vero Beach.
> 
> Still have points coming out the wazoo....



Good choice.  You will LOVE AKV.  It's one of my favorite Disney resorts.


----------



## Luvstotravel

I booked an exchange last night.  This will be the third week I've squeezed out of one deposit.

For that deposit, I got:

Smuggler's Notch, 1 bedroom, checking in on June 16th, 2013
The Summit at Massanutten, 2 bedrooms, starting Dec. 27th, 2013
Sea Crest Surf and Racquet on Hilton Head, 2 bedrooms, June 7th, 2014

Looking forward to a week in summertime in Vermont!  We have family there. We've spent a weekend at Massanutten (free, for taking the tour) and Christmas week should be nice, I hope.  And we've never been to Hilton Head!  Looking forward to that the most.

Not bad, I think, for depositing one week.


----------



## csxjohn

Any time you can get 3 for 1 it's a great trade.  Congrats.


----------



## gnorth16

Used up my last Starwood deposit in II.

SDO 1BR for a Feb 2BR Westin Keirland Villas, with a reduced exchange fee of $119.  

Step up in quality, size and season.  Starwood trading in II is great!


----------



## linmcginn

*XYZ*

Yesterday  i used  an XYZ for Marriott Newport Coast Villas in December!


----------



## SherryS

We just checked into Hyatt Sunset Harbor, Key West, one bedroom, that I got as a last minute bonus week from Trading Places.  WOW!  What a nice place and a great location.  The best part is that the week cost $169, and I used my deposit to get a week at Maui Schooner in January 2013!!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

2BR Townhouse at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve for Dec 1-8 on a $199 AC. I didn't realize until recently that it was a townhouse unit.


----------



## PassionForTravel

Two bedroom at Marriott Summit Watch Park City, UT June 15-22 (II)
1 bdr Lawai Beach Resort Kaui Nov 23-30 Thanksgiving week. (RCI)
Almost ended up with Kona Coast II for Thanksgiving Week 2013 as well, forgot to cancel ongoing search.

Ian


----------



## amycurl

I got a 3 bedroom at Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort in Spain with a check in on Easter, 2013 for my 2013 Harbor Ridge week, deposited fairly early.

This might be one of our best trades yet! I really feel like I won the lottery with that one (and I still obsessively check the confirmation as a way of "pinching myself.")


----------



## Weimaraner

Locked off my 2 bed Aruba Surf Club and received a 2 bed Marriott HarBour Lake in Orlando (want that pirate ship water slide) with the studio and did deposit first with master and matched a 2 bed Marriott Surf Watch for August on HHI. First time I've ever done a deposit first rather than request first and was surprised how quickly I had a match.


----------



## siesta

Exchanged wyndham points that I deposited in RCI and received a studio at The Crane resort in Barbados, for this summer: 6/15-6/22 , this was a matched ongoing request that I made months ago. :whoopie:


----------



## klpca

*Trading Places Maui is great!*

We deposited our 2014 Maui Lea week last month and since it was more than a year in advance we received a bonus week - $179 for any week on their rewards page. A few days ago a week at the Imperial Hawaian came up. The week  happened to be the week of my dad and step mom's anniversary, as well as her birthday. I looked up airfare and it was very reasonable $350rt. I called my dad and he decided to go for it. They are taking a trip to Hawaii in April and are just thrilled! He is especially excited as he was born and raised in Honolulu so this is like "going home" for him. I'm so thankful that timesharing has given us this opportunity.


----------



## suzannesimon

Exchanged Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West 1 bedroom spring week for a 1 bedroom Sept-Oct Harborside Atlantis.  It took about 3 months in Interval.


----------



## Quadmaniac

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club - 1 br Spring Break !!!!*

Holy crap, I was doing a search and a 1br popped up at MOC Mar 23-30! Didn't anticipate going away but grabbed the unit and trying to justify taking the week off to the staff


----------



## erm

*Marriott lakeshore reserve*

Just got back from Marriott Lakeshore Reserve. Did a retrade using an expiring Beachplace studio for a 3 bedroom townhouse (Feb 24- Mar 3).  Saw it online and called II to do the retrade.  Worth every penny of the exchange fees.


----------



## JudyS

*Disney's Bay Lake Towers*

I just got a 1-bedroom at Disney's Bay Lake Towers for this fall, using an RCI ongoing search. I've been really wanting to try this resort out! I've already stayed at least three times at all of the other Orlando DVCs, except Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Beefnot

erm said:


> Just got back from Marriott Lakeshore Reserve. Did a retrade using an expiring Beachplace studio for a 3 bedroom townhouse (Feb 24- Mar 3).  Saw it online and called II to do the retrade.  Worth every penny of the exchange fees.



That is a phenomenal exchange.  How does a retrade work?


----------



## DianneL

*Ka'anapali Beach Club*

Traded into Ka'anapali Beach Club in Maui through RCI.  Had room that had been newly renovated and with ocean view.  Would say it is one of the best resorts into which we have traded.


----------



## erm

Beefnot, I retraded by making the initial exchange (it doesn't matter what this exchange was).  Then, I kept looking to see what else was available ( I have several units I can search with).  When the 3 bedroom showed online I called II to make the "retrade".  You have to pay a second exchange fee, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

erm said:


> Beefnot, I retraded by making the initial exchange (it doesn't matter what this exchange was).  Then, I kept looking to see what else was available ( I have several units I can search with).  When the 3 bedroom showed online I called II to make the "retrade".  You have to pay a second exchange fee, but it was well worth it.



Were you within flex? Your original unit is still "supposed" to have the power needed in order for the retrade to occur. Within flex though no power would be needed. Outside of flex you shouldn't have been able to pull the 3BR MGK with a Studio MBP, but maybe a rep can do it anyway.


----------



## klpca

Just had to cancel our July 4th exchange in Colorado but used the underlying week (Club Donatello) to book a 2 bedroom unit at the Ridge Tahoe over Thanksgiving. Getting this trade takes some of the sting out of the cancellation. We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for early snow!


----------



## jc92869

*Cabo*

2 one-brdroom  units at playa grande in cabo for a total  15,000 points.


----------



## dannybaker

*Two great trades in one week*

One bedroom Disney Beach club only 13 points.
Two bedroom Hilton Sea World only 13 points.  :rofl:


----------



## heathpack

*Hyatt Week Yield 2012-13 Gold 2BR High Sierra: 7.5 weeks*

_*Hyatt Week Yield 2012-13 Gold 2BR High Sierra*_: 7.5 weeks. 

_Total cost, including all exchange-related fees, amortization of original purchase_; $2700. Cost/night $64.

_Studios_: Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya (March), Aruba Surf Club (July), Sedona Summit (Memorial Day)

_1BR units_: HGVC Kings Land, deluxe room (3 nights, Jan), Marriott Grand Chateau (Feb), Rimondi Grand (Crete, May)

_Two BR units_: Welk Escondido (March), Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta (March)

Combo of private trades, SFX and II.  Includes two XYZs and an AC.  Still have four SFX bonus weeks.

Four weeks were used as gifts.  Some travel occurred in the past, some this year and some next, but all weeks were booked off this years Hyatt week

H


----------



## krj9999

2 BR HGVC Kings Land in Oct. 2014 for just 18 RCI TPUs.


----------



## traveler36

*Best timeshares I have visited*

Grand Luxxe Punta Nuevo Vallarta
Fairmont Franz Klammer Lodge Telluride CO


----------



## Bill4728

We traded a 1 bd early Nov week at Whistler  ( slowest week of the year) for a 2bd at the weston on Maui in mid dec after the kids are out of college.


----------



## rgrisard

I own a 2br Gold week at Marriott FC.   My trades have been sucessful for all 2 BR units.

6/1-6/8/13 to Ocean Watch.  Just returned today.
3/23-3/30/12 to Aruba Surf Club-week before easter and east coast spring break.
2011 went to FC, no exchange.
In 2010, i used my '10 and banked 2009 week so had two consecutive weeks in HI.  One at Ko Olina 4/17-4/24/10 and the other at Waiohia 4/24-5/1/10.   

I have a pending request for '14 back to surf club in March/April(three separate weeks requested).  Not sure I'll get it but heres to hoping.   

I didn't join the destinations club as I wouln't be able to use points to any of these resorts for the 2,950 points I would get.   I would have to save three years at some of these to go.    Hope II continues with some great trades.


----------



## gandalf252002

*My best trade so far*

Just scored a June 6th check-in 2014 for the Grande Rockies Resorts in Canmore Alberta.  2 bedroom, that I traded for a 2 bedroom Christmas Mountain Village cottage unit for the first week of 2013. The Grande Rockies resort has very limited exchange availability according to II.


----------



## lizap

How does this work with Hyatt?  You don't have to trade your entire 2 BR unit at High Sierra?  Do you use only a portion of your points when exchanging with II?



heathpack said:


> Traded 430 Hyatt vacation club points for 1 week in a studio Marriott's Ko'Olina March 6-13.
> 
> For those of you unfamiliar with the Hyatt system, 430 points is about 22% of the 1880 points we are allotted each year for our late May/early June 2BR week at Hyatt High Sierra in Tahoe.
> 
> We were already planning a vacation driving up the California coast that week.  But then we saw the Ko'Olina week _and_ managed to snag a pair of FF tickets _and_ a 9-day car rental for $200 _and_ 2 nights SPG reward stay at the Westin Moana Surfrider in Waikiki.  So Oahu it is!
> 
> H


----------



## mbh

*2 for 1*

Traded a Smuggler's Notch 2 bedroom float week for a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom at Wyndham Smokey Mountains. The TPU's from the deposited unit were enough to get 2 the 2 units.


----------



## CLocke2

*Marriott Newport Coast Villas*

Traded my small-side 1 bedroom at Sheraton Desert Oasis (true platinum season) for a 2 bedroom at Marriott Newport Coast Villas, check in 6/6/2014, through II.

Love it


----------



## lgreenspan

*Port O Call Hilton Head SC*

I was just looking to see what was available and came across a 2 bedroom at Port O Call Hilton Head SC for October 12th. Should be a nice fall trip.


----------



## phyllispsu

*Two-for-One Exchange Specials XYZ II*

I exchanged my  2bdr at Bluetree Resort for a 1bd rm and a studio at Oyster Bay Beach Resort in St Maarten June 2014


----------



## andy25g

*2 BR Four Seasons Aviara*

Check in Aug 30 so it was during flex with interval but still a great trade considering I used the studio side of my club de soleil unit. 

I'm just surprised a late summer week didn't match to any requests. It was just sitting there on II website this morning


----------



## klpca

andy25g said:


> Check in Aug 30 so it was during flex with interval but still a great trade considering I used the studio side of my club de soleil unit.
> 
> I'm just surprised a late summer week didn't match to any requests. It was just sitting there on II website this morning



Awesome. What a great trade!


----------



## Sthack

*Exchange into Westin Lagunamar - Cancun!*

In December 2012, I set up an ongoing request exchanging my 2BR Sheraton Vistana Fountains II that I deposit with II and just received a confirmation for a 2BR at the Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort in Cancun for July 2014.  We're so excited about this exchange!!


----------



## lgreenspan

*2 weeks in Cabo*

Picked up 2 weeks in Cabo for my daughters wedding gift in May 2014. 1st week at Playa Grande 1 bedroom and 2nd week at Pueblo Bonito Sunset 1 bedroom. Should be a great honeymoon trip for them.


----------



## gandalf252002

Scored a 2014 2 bedroom summer unit at Club Cranberry in Collingwood with a Waterwood Townhouses President`s Day Week.


----------



## klpca

*Hyatt Main Street Station*

I just booked a studio unit at Hyatt Main Street Station for the third week in September via DAE. This unit was just sitting in their bonus week inventory - for $249. It works perfectly for my daughter who is on a road trip through the west. She's super excited and so am I!


----------



## presley

I got a one bedroom FSA for 1250 Shell points.  Supposedly ongoing searches won't match for flexchange, but mine did.


----------



## tashamen

Just booked a 2BR at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve for next Memorial Day week in May 2014 using an AC for a cost of $358.  There have been lots of units at other Orlando Marriotts available for that week online in II for quite some time, and I almost took one at Royal Palms but really wanted Lakeshore, and this morning it popped up.  (I could also have put in an ongoing request with this AC but wasn't sure if it would let me put in just one resort and one week so I didn't try.)


----------



## Beefnot

tashamen said:


> Just booked a 2BR at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve for next Memorial Day week in May 2014 using an AC for a cost of $358.  There have been lots of units at other Orlando Marriotts available for that week online in II for quite some time, and I almost took one at Royal Palms but really wanted Lakeshore, and this morning it popped up.  (I could also have put in an ongoing request with this AC but wasn't sure if it would let me put in just one resort and one week so I didn't try.)



Wow, nice. No need to trade in to Orlando when one has an AC.


----------



## DaveHenry

*Brewster Green 3BR, Cape Cod, Mid-August 2015*

I saw it sitting in inventory on RCI.


----------



## channimal

DaveHenry said:


> I saw it sitting in inventory on RCI.



 that's a good find


----------



## tschwa2

2 br Royal Islander Cancun through II for week 25.  The unit is listed at an ocean front on the third floor of building one.  I used a one bedroom gold plus sheraton broadway plantation unit.  Since it is not currently mandatory AI, the resort should not require it even if they switch as they did for their other properties.  

I like the uptrades in II but I miss the super nice views and have my fingers crossed that I will get the unit listed.


----------



## wptamo

My last and hopefully best trade in July was for a one bedroom at The Crane in Barbados for Spring 2015.
I used RCI points and snagged it at midnight exactly 10 months out.


----------



## DaveHenry

*Royal Regency (Paris) October 2015*

Got a 1BR at the Royal Regency for October 3rd, 2015.  I saw it two days ago online and delayed grabbing while I researched it.  Someone else took it, but they must have released it.  I saw it again online this morning and reserved it.
It was 44 TPU.  
According to the reviews, the commute into the tourist areas of Paris is pretty reasonable.


----------



## tarahsu

*2013 Trades*



*Sheraton Desert Oasis (ODD) Small villa*
Traded to: Marriott Phuket Beach Club, Thailand
May 31 to June 7, 2013
2 Bedroom

*Sheraton Desert Oasis (Annual) Small Villa*
Traded to: Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resorts
Sept 6 -13, 2013
2 Bedroom


----------



## DaveHenry

*Great Trades!*



tarahsu said:


> *Sheraton Desert Oasis (ODD) Small villa*
> Traded to: Marriott Phuket Beach Club, Thailand
> May 31 to June 7, 2013
> 2 Bedroom
> 
> *Sheraton Desert Oasis (Annual) Small Villa*
> Traded to: Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resorts
> Sept 6 -13, 2013
> 2 Bedroom



Great trades!  Have fun!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

Traded 2BR Vacationland Estates (ME) week 46
for
Marriott Grande Vista 3BR Feb 1st

Pat


----------



## s1b000

I just caught a 2 bedroom at FSA for next week with a 1bedroom SDO. This is my first trade so I am happy:whoopie:


----------



## Ridewithme38

This may not be a comparable 'great exchange' for you guys, it's not Hawaii or the Caribbean.  But for my primary travel concerns(Driving distance, 8yr old will enjoy) it's really great.

On 11/20/2013 i was able to trade for:

*Smugglers' Notch Resort (#0300)*
Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms	
Unit Number: SY-5 (according to RCI)
Date: 06/29/2014 - 7/06/2014 
*(Fourth Of July Holiday)*
Trading Power Used:  21 (Only cost one side of my 2br Lock-off in Williamsburg)

My other trade for 2014 isn't so great:

*Woodstone at Massanutten (#5711)*
Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms	
Unit Number: 53-Y (according to RCI)
Date: 02/15/2014 - 2/22/2014 
*(Presidents Week/Winter Recess at Daughter school)*
Trading Power Used:  9


----------



## Seaport104

*Aruba Ocean Club week before Memorial Day *

OMG! My ongoing request went through! I am booked in a 1 bedroom for May 2014. 

Used a Suites for Hershey summer week


----------



## Chrispee

I just lucked out and did an instant online trade through II for the Marriott Waiohai in Poipu next December using the studio from my Marriott Willow Ridge (platinum).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I snagged a 1BR Ocean Front suite at Marriott's Ocean Pointe this morning for Memorial Day week using an AC. 

It's for an employee in need of a vacation. Life is good


----------



## momeason

Marriott's Custom House on May 30. I am psyched!!


----------



## dioxide45

momeason said:


> Marriott's Custom House on May 30. I am psyched!!



Glad that you liked Custom House. We scored a June 2015 trade. Will be looking for some tips early next year on Boston.


----------



## DaveHenry

*August 8th 2BR Club Ocean Villas II in Ocean City, MD*

On RCI I just picked up a 2BR unit at Club Ocean Villas in Ocean City, MD for August 8-15 of this year.  
Due to the late timing, I got in cheap -- only 18 TPUs.:whoopie:


----------



## lilpooh108

Picked up a Large 1BR SDO Plat unit on Ebay a few months ago.  Joined II on 7/9 and confirmed a 1BR FSA today for exactly the week my husband has off prior to Christmas (week 50).  We don't mind the cold weather, and we were looking to do SD Zoo/Wild Animal Park this year anway   I did lose tons of sleep the last 9 days of my life checking II obsessively but it was worth it.


----------



## DaveHenry

*2BR Acadia Village for mid-July 2016*

Close to Acadia National Park.
Interval International.


----------



## Beefnot

Got my 2BR OV Aulani RCI exchange for January 2015 that came through last week.  Couldn't be more ecstatic.  For the DVC points it would take to book it, my total MFs and RCI fees works out to around $2.50 or so per DVC point.  Holy moly.


----------



## DaveHenry

*Great trade!*



Beefnot said:


> Got my 2BR OV Aulani RCI exchange for January 2015 that came through last week.  Couldn't be more ecstatic.  For the DVC points it would take to book it, my total MFs and RCI fees works out to around $2.50 or so per DVC point.  Holy moly.



Great catch!  And in the cold of January!  Enjoy!


----------



## Colt Seavers

lilpooh108 said:


> I did lose tons of sleep the last 9 days of my life checking II obsessively but it was worth it.



Sounds like you could have put in an ongoing request that would have automatically matched this unit for you and saved the time of searching?

And to fulfill my original purpose for visiting this thread, I just exchanged a lock-off studio Marriott Mountainside for a 2BR Waiohai Beach Club for next week.  And learned in the process that an ongoing request will not match on Flexchange inventory so I was wise in still searching on my own and stumbling across this unit.


----------



## Polly Metallic

DaveHenry said:


> Close to Acadia National Park.
> Interval International.



I picked up one of these units for the third week in August 2015. Looking forward to it. Something very different for us. Traded a despised one bedroom Westgate Orlando. Unit. ;-)


----------



## mdurette

Just snagged InnSeasons Captains Quarters Falmouth Cape for this Friday Labor Day weekend!   Even better, I used one of my highly restricted ACs from a getaway purchase that was using the grid only for next 60 days.   This wasn't on the grid, but because within 14 days....got to use it!


----------



## kelly4me

*Movin' on up!*

I deposited my Marriott Manor Club Studio last week, and got an Accommodation Certificate for the deposit.  I picked up a 3 Bedroom Marriott Lakeshore Reserve for the first week of November with the AC.  Score!


----------



## Here There

*Daily Double:  2016 Napa studio for June2015 3BR Vincennes, Paris*

Yesterday I got email from Grand Pacific Exchange (GPX) announcing free upgrades for all exchanges (til Sept 1).  Since I'll be attending a conference in Belgium May 2015, at least I will call to place a request hoping for what I was told would be a long-shot match to a Diamond resort in northern France (e.g., Vincennes, LeManoir).

The VC looked up Diamond inventory and found a studio at Royal Regency Paris for May 17, 2015 (the week before the conference) AND a 3BR unit June 6 (the week after).  Took the 3BR, a free 3-size upgrade.

Deposited a miniscule 2016 Riverpointe studio, which I had to borrow since my ownership is EOY...sweet!


----------



## lily28

In June, I exchanged a Marriott Harbour Lake studio for a 2-bedroom at Marriott Harbour Point at Shelter Cove at Hilton Head for week 33, 2015.  This exchange came thru 14 months in advance.  I know this resort is not ocean front, but still a great exchange for an Orlando studio


----------



## DaveHenry

*What a score!*



Here There said:


> Yesterday I got email from Grand Pacific Exchange (GPX) announcing free upgrades for all exchanges (til Sept 1).  Since I'll be attending a conference in Belgium May 2015, at least I will call to place a request hoping for what I was told would be a long-shot match to a Diamond resort in northern France (e.g., Vincennes, LeManoir).
> 
> The VC looked up Diamond inventory and found a studio at Royal Regency Paris for May 17, 2015 (the week before the conference) AND a 3BR unit June 6 (the week after).  Took the 3BR, a free 3-size upgrade.
> 
> Deposited a miniscule 2016 Riverpointe studio, which I had to borrow since my ownership is EOY...sweet!




Sweet!  Congratulations!


----------



## DaveHenry

*Meadow Lake Resort Near Glacier National Park*

As part of our continuing effort to visit national parks, an RCI ongoing request snagged a 2BR unit at Grand Pacific at Meadow Lake Resort 30 minutes from Glacier National Park (mid-July)!  31 TPU


----------



## Former Cruiser

Ocean Watch check-in 6/20-6/27/15 for St. Kitts 5/30-6/06/14 Took about 6 weeks.


----------



## tashamen

*Just snagged Edinburgh Residence for US Thanksgiving week*

Saw this sitting online this morning and grabbed it.

This was the third e-plus retrade of a mud season Trapp Lodge week.  I know it's only a studio, but will be prefect for me.  I have a good friend studying in Glasgow and will stretch this into nearly a two week vacation.   Airfares from Boston are quite reasonable even over Thanksgiving. 

Edinburgh Residence
EDB

Unit: 3 (Studio)
Week: 47

Fri, November 21, 2014
Fri, November 28, 2014


----------



## travelplus

Here are our great exchanges.

We own Diamond Villa Mirage in Scottsdale AZ and we split up our 2 bedroom. They are an RCI resort.

Last year I got us 2 weeks at the Welk Resort in a 2 bedroom original Villa last January.

This year split again and was able to squeeze out 3 weeks with the combined TPUs for January 2015.

The first resort is the Grand Pacific Pallisades in a 2 bedroom.
Followed by 1 week in a 2 bedroom at the Hilton Grand Vacations MarBrisa
And a 2 bedroom at the Lawerence Welk in their original villas.

I also used our Interval Marriott Week to piggyback off our Ridge Tahoe 2 bedroom unit and kept it for both weeks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

kelly4me said:


> I deposited my Marriott Manor Club Studio last week, and got an Accommodation Certificate for the deposit.  I picked up a 3 Bedroom Marriott Lakeshore Reserve for the first week of November with the AC.  Score!



Can you use an AC before you match and use one of your deposits.


----------



## Polly Metallic

Sugarcubesea said:


> Can you use an AC before you match and use one of your deposits.



No reason why not.


----------



## Safti

I exchanged a studio Canyon Villas in Scottsdale for a 2 bedroom CV in 2 weeks. Occasionally these things do happen. A one bedroom gold CV for a 2 bedroom Marbella (spring), a one bedroom CV for two bedroom newport coast. All of which we have all enjoyed.


----------



## lily28

I exchange my Harbor Lake gold 1 bedroom for a 1 bedroom ocean front at Maui Ocean Club for July 5 2015 early this month. I previously got a 1 bedroom at Marriott kauai for July 4 but released it


----------



## bobpark56

*Point at Poipu received for Marriott Grande Vista*

Our May 2015 Gold week 2BR at Marriott Grande Vista got us an Oct 2015 2BR unit at Point at Poipu, Kauai...worth 8500 DRI points.


----------



## KarenP

Traded one bedroom lockoff Gold Grande Vista for a two bedroom Harborside in South Seas Island, Captiva December 11-15, 2015!  Saw it online and grabbed it!


----------



## sb74

I don't know if this can be considered a "great" exchange, given that II's chart considers Week 35 to be below-average demand in Orlando, but we traded the 1BR side of our SBP 3BR lock-off next year for a 3BR villa at the Marriott Grande Vista in August 2015.  I suppose we could've held out for a Getaway, but we needed 3BRs and they don't seem to be that widely available generally (all I can find right now is for next May).


----------



## Quadmaniac

*Christmas in Ko Olina!*

Woke up to see my online request filled for a 2 br Ko Olina OV unit from Dec 19-26 using my 2 br Royal Palms! Forgot I had the request in there and boom it got filled! Placing a request in for New Years and curious if it will get filled.


----------



## BevL

Quadmaniac said:


> Woke up to see my online request filled for a 2 br Ko Olina OV unit from Dec 19-26 using my 2 br Royal Palms! Forgot I had the request in there and boom it got filled! Placing a request in for New Years and curious if it will get filled.



Now that is a fabulous exchange.


----------



## Dori

Excellent snag! Enjoy!

Dori


----------



## Here There

*Charleston -- same time 3 years in a row*

About 8 months ago I found an early November week at Church Street Inn through VI’s Instant Exchange.  The week was perfect as it precedes a conference I attend in the East Coast annually.  When I arrived last week, I was so struck by the city’s charms that I wanted to return the next few years.  So I needed to find a way to get a unit during that precise week without buying in – even though one was listed on eBay for $1. 

At the suggestion of CSI’s reservations clerk, I joined RTX, an exchange company that primarily serves Festiva owners. But in order to do a request-first exchange, I needed to upgrade to a Premium Plus membership ($297) which I did.  With the upgrade I was also able to preview their getaways, which come from the same inventory, only rented instead of exchanged.  So I convinced them to allow me to rent a 2015 November getaway instead, and save my deposit (a summer 2015 Worldmark Vancouver week) for a trade back to CSI in 2016.  My upgraded membership gave me a 4-year shelf life on my deposit, and since I’ve already deposited I will be able to let my premium upgrade expire and do a basic deposit-first exchange until 2019.  Changes are strong that I would get in since the CSI clerk told me of their 31 units, 10 are usually fulfilled by RTX and 2-3 by II and RCI combined.  I’m relieved that I could return to the same resort without buying in.  And pay less than MF per weekly stay.


----------



## icydog

Quadmaniac said:


> Woke up to see my online request filled for a 2 br Ko Olina OV unit from Dec 19-26 using my 2 br Royal Palms! Forgot I had the request in there and boom it got filled! Placing a request in for New Years and curious if it will get filled.



Christmas 2014? That's terrific if you already have plane fare etc in place.  
Christmas 2015 would be an exceptionally terrific exchange.  We just got back from there on Monday.  I miss it so much.  Lucky, lucky, lucky YOU!!!


----------



## truth1ness

I just got back from a wonderful week in the Four Seasons Aviara that I got on a flexchange with my weakly traded Cypress Harbour week from a few years ago (before we knew what we were doing)! Still can't believe our luck. I didn't even know Four Seasons was an option in Interval but it just popped up on one lucky refresh.


----------



## Quadmaniac

icydog said:


> Christmas 2014? That's terrific if you already have plane fare etc in place.
> Christmas 2015 would be an exceptionally terrific exchange.  We just got back from there on Monday.  I miss it so much.  Lucky, lucky, lucky YOU!!!



Yes 2014, thanks. It was a surprise it came through but anything is possible. For the past 3 years I have always seen last minute availability for Christmas and New Years for Maui at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

We're at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve right now (Thanksgiving week) in a 1 bedroom, and I ran into a TUGger here on a 2 bedroom exchange. The other great ones we have lined up currently are XYZ week here at Lakeshore in a 1 bedroom, 1 bedroom at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge over March spring break (RCI), here at Lakeshore for the 2nd week in June (AC) and July 4th (regular week exchange) both of those 2 bedrooms. We love Lakeshore and trade for it whenever we can!

Our underlying trade week is a resort called Foxrun. We use one of those weeks a year and the rest are AC and XYZ. In RCI we have Wyndham points.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Quadmaniac said:


> Woke up to see my online request filled for a 2 br Ko Olina OV unit from Dec 19-26 using my 2 br Royal Palms! Forgot I had the request in there and boom it got filled! Placing a request in for New Years and curious if it will get filled.



Do you purchase the airline tickets in advance to make this economically feasible?


----------



## Quadmaniac

Sugarcubesea said:


> Do you purchase the airline tickets in advance to make this economically feasible?




Nope. Bought flights about 2 weeks ago using some points and it still cost me $400 but without it was about $1300 Cdn


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Went With Platinum Interchange After Giving Up On Last Call & Instant Exchange, Etc.*

For the 2015 edition of what has become our traditional 2-week after-Christmas timeshare vacation in Florida, we went with rental bargains snagged via Platinum Interchange.

Maybe a nice RCI _Instant Exchange_ or _Last Call_ or special deal on _Extra Vacation Getaway_ would have shown up in time for us to snag 1 of those.  Mox nix.  We got tired of waiting & called up Platinum Interchange.

They fixed us up with back-to-back 2BR-2BA weeks at Magic Tree in Kissimmee FL.  We stayed in a Magic Tree 1BR unit in January 2014 that we liked lots -- surprisingly so in that Magic Tree is a converted motel rather than typical Orlando purpose-built timeshare.  (Details are in our review over at the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section). 

Seasoned & knowledgeable TUG folks have described Magic Tree as a hidden gem.  After our week there last January, we know why. 

This will be our 1st experience with back-to-back weeks at the same timeshare.  In the past, we always switched to another timeshare resort at the end of Week One during our 2-week vacation.  Here's hoping our experience next month does not give us cabin fever. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ondeadlin

Just nabbed a 2 bedroom Hyatt Main Street Station in Breckenridge for Easter week with my Foxrun 2 bedroom.  My kids' spring break.  Not flexchange, obviously.


----------



## rickandcindy23

ondeadlin said:


> Just nabbed a 2 bedroom Hyatt Main Street Station in Breckenridge for Easter week with my Foxrun 2 bedroom.  My kids' spring break.  Not flexchange, obviously.



That is a wonderful exchange!  All of these people dumping Foxrun do not know what value the resort provides for exchanges and bonus AC's.  It's a great trader in II.  I am amazed at how many people are giving away Foxrun.  They are nuts!


----------



## Yolie912

ondeadlin said:


> Just nabbed a 2 bedroom Hyatt Main Street Station in Breckenridge for Easter week with my Foxrun 2 bedroom.  My kids' spring break.  Not flexchange, obviously.




Cool! Was it an on ongoing request?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Just received via ongoing search, a confirmaion to Marriott's Ocean Watch at Grand Dunes.  Exchanged with a Willow Ridge studio, 4/17!  Of course those are all 2 bedrooms.  Pretty decent exchange!  Too bad I already confirmed Disney's Hilton Head that week.


----------



## lifesabeach101

*timeshare with the "most bang for the buck"*

Hi fellow tuggers!  I have been inactive since 2009.  I missed my friends at tug and all the helpful info.  I learned everything I know about timesharing101 here at TUG many many moons ago.

Please bear with me as I relearn the rules and my apologies to the admin if I misstep in any way shape or form.  Feel free to delete or reprimand,  lol

My question is which do you guys think are the timeshares with the "most bang for the buck" and get gold when trading that have the cheapest maint fees for trading with II or RCI.  Note they do not have to be a 5 star or GC either.  I want to hear what trades you got and how much it cost in maintenance fees (not exchange fees as we all know how much RCI and II charge). 

I will start with a few of my favorite trades.

II , 2 bedroom Marriot Ko olina,  oahu using Ocean Landings hotel unit $177 mainentance fee.  

II, 3 bedroom Marriott Ko lina  using 1 bed Marriot green week  Vale, Co $350 maintenance fee.

RCI, 1 bedroom Manhatten club  using villa del palmar PV 1 bed bonus week $250.

As savvy timeshare owners I would love to hear your "table pounding" trades!

Tia, Lisa (buffmom ).


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Lisa - Welcome back! 

We have a very similar on-going thread, so I moved your post to that thread.


----------



## lifesabeach101

*thanks*

Thanks Denise


----------



## Sugarcubesea

1 BD/SDO  for 2BD / Royal Islander


----------



## celperf

i dont know if this its great but for me it its 1 2br mountainside at massanutten for a 2 br in Grand Luxxe


----------



## Seaport104

2BR Suites of Hershey 7/3/15 week confirmed outside of flexchange for 4/26/15 1BR Harborside at Atlantis 

Leaving in less than 3 weeks


----------



## Saintsfanfl

{deleted...............}


----------



## vacationtime1

We will be at Westin Kauai (WPORV) next month in a two bedroom unit.  We traded our one bedroom Sheraton Broadway Plantation which had MF's of $543 this year.


----------



## Luvstotravel

We traded into a 2-bedroom unit in June at Bolton Valley in Vermont. Lousy time to go to Vermont for most people:  no skiing, too cold still for swimming. But our daughter who lives within walking distance of the condo will-hopefully-have had her third child a week before we check in.   We're looking forward to a week of spoiling the other two grandkids, and getting to know the third!  That makes it a great trade for us.


----------



## missyrcrews

*Ocean Views are beautiful..even in April!*

I knew that this was a good exchange, but now that we're here...I'm going to say it's bordering on GREAT!  We traded our week 14 at Cold Spring Resort for this week at Samoset Resort.  (April break didn't line up with week 14 this year, and in fact, Cold Spring is closed next week for their twice yearly maintenance week...so we trade!)  We've got ocean views from every window, a full schedule of children's craft activities, and enough space for the 6 of us.  It's a little smaller unit than we're used to, but we'll make it work.  The view is that amazing!  I know that many of you don't like RCI, but goodness...experiences like this make a believer out of me!  Looking forward to the week!


----------



## WinniWoman

missyrcrews said:


> I knew that this was a good exchange, but now that we're here...I'm going to say it's bordering on GREAT!  We traded our week 14 at Cold Spring Resort for this week at Samoset Resort.  (April break didn't line up with week 14 this year, and in fact, Cold Spring is closed next week for their twice yearly maintenance week...so we trade!)  We've got ocean views from every window, a full schedule of children's craft activities, and enough space for the 6 of us.  It's a little smaller unit than we're used to, but we'll make it work.  The view is that amazing!  I know that many of you don't like RCI, but goodness...experiences like this make a believer out of me!  Looking forward to the week!




So great! We exchanged there 8 years ago (our Vermont floater week) actually the first week of April and we loved it as well. We went to Camden and to Acadia National Park and Bar Harbor (don't miss it-make the drive!). I will never forget that trip. My husband's sister died the week before (terrible- young- 60 years old)and we went from the funeral to Samoset afterwards- very strange feeling. Then- with all the chaos- I forgot to pack underwear for myself and we had to buy it at Rite Aid on Easter Sunday in Rockport! LOL!
Anyway- have a great time!


----------



## WinniWoman

Luvstotravel said:


> We traded into a 2-bedroom unit in June at Bolton Valley in Vermont. Lousy time to go to Vermont for most people:  no skiing, too cold still for swimming. But our daughter who lives within walking distance of the condo will-hopefully-have had her third child a week before we check in.   We're looking forward to a week of spoiling the other two grandkids, and getting to know the third!  That makes it a great trade for us.



I know what you mean, but I consider that a great trade as well! When I trade into a NH resort close to where our only child lives- I am ecstatic!  Plus- I love Vermont and consider any trade I can get there to be golden!

That said, the past 2 years I have been able to exchange through DAE and Trading Places- our Vermont floater week (Nov and late Oct) for Sept. in NH (at South Mountain and Pollard Brook) for when the Scottish Highland Games are going on! Absolutely awesome!


----------



## silentg

We stayed at Bolton Valley before, while it is a nice place I found the 4 mile ride up the mountain road a bit treacherous ! The ride down is even scarier! Check your brakes!
The timeshare itself is very nice! Enjoy your grandchildren, have a great time! Not meaning to scare you, just drive careful!


----------



## WinniWoman

silentg said:


> We stayed at Bolton Valley before, while it is a nice place I found the 4 mile ride up the mountain road a bit treacherous ! The ride down is even scarier! Check your brakes!
> The timeshare itself is very nice! Enjoy your grandchildren, have a great time! Not meaning to scare you, just drive careful!




Now I really want to check this one out! LOL!


----------



## alwysonvac

WooHoo scored an exchange during FLEX into Marriott Oceanwatch for the last full week in June 

We had an impressive one night stay last December during our 1st visit - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221654
I'm really looking forward to our upcoming trip


----------



## disneymom1

Deposited a platinum Marriott Manor Club studio and placed request for Marriott Cypress Harbor for October, as the resort has only 2 bedroom units.  We matched the next day and purchased ePlus, hoping to trade later for Marriott Lakeshore Reserve (our favorite).

This morning we scored a 2 bedroom at Lakeshore Reserve!!


----------



## FLDVCFamily

disneymom1 said:


> Deposited a platinum Marriott Manor Club studio and placed request for Marriott Cypress Harbor for October, as the resort has only 2 bedroom units.  We matched the next day and purchased ePlus, hoping to trade later for Marriott Lakeshore Reserve (our favorite).
> 
> This morning we scored a 2 bedroom at Lakeshore Reserve!!



Awesome!!!!!!!!

And I'll post my awesome upcoming trade as a 2 bedroom at Lakeshore for 4th of July week. I got that with an OGS with my Foxrun week, done about a year in advance. 

We have an XYZ at Cypress Harbour in Oct. We've never stayed there and DH is really keen to try it out.


----------



## lgreenspan

*Playa Linda 4/2017*

Just reserved a 1 bedroom at the Playa Linda in Aruba for April 2017.


----------



## brigechols

Used a flex deposit Marriott Grande Vista to grab an online exchange into Marriott's Harbour Point in Hilton Head this month


----------



## Quadmaniac

Online requests filled : Marriott Ko Olina 1 br Dec 18-25 (1 br used to trade) and studio Dec 25-Jan 1 (studio used to trade)! Second year of fills over Christmas holidays for Ko Olina! Last year traded 2 br for 2br Ko Olina over Christmas.


----------



## Joe33426

I exchanged a studio unit at Star Island for Marriott Custom House for Thanksgiving week this fall.  We're all pretty excited.


----------



## MichaelColey

One of my favorite (three) exchanges...

Three consecutive last minute weeks (back in May) at Marriott's Ko Olina into 2BR ocean view units, using a low-value trader.


----------



## Quadmaniac

MichaelColey said:


> One of my favorite (three) exchanges...
> 
> Three consecutive last minute weeks (back in May) at Marriott's Ko Olina into 2BR ocean view units, using a low-value trader.



Love Ko Olina - you can get the same right now for Sept - Oct consecutive weeks (4 ?) in 2 br units using studios


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MichaelColey said:


> One of my favorite (three) exchanges...
> 
> Three consecutive last minute weeks (back in May) at Marriott's Ko Olina into 2BR ocean view units, using a low-value trader.



Michael,  you inspire me, I have been searching every morning prior to work and every evening when I get home to see if I can upgrade what I traded into in Hawaii for next year...


----------



## bnoble

A last-minute confirmation (about 22 days out) into a 1BR at Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge for 13 TPU, checking in 8/2. Just sitting there in inventory at the end of the usual RCI Weekend outage.


----------



## chriskre

Got a 2 bedroom at Lagoon Tower HHV for next May.
Got a 2 bedroom Hyatt in Key West for week before Christmas.  
I'm happy.    :whoopie:


----------



## Ty1on

bnoble said:


> A last-minute confirmation (about 22 days out) into a 1BR at Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge for 13 TPU, checking in 8/2. Just sitting there in inventory at the end of the usual RCI Weekend outage.



Wow nice catch


----------



## bnoble

chriskre said:


> Got a 2 bedroom at Lagoon Tower HHV for next May.


We'll be there just a little bit later.  We have a 2-week trip planned, first in a 3BR Penthouse at Lagoon Tower at the end of June, then to the Big Island for a 2BR in Kings Land first week of July.  The penthouse was pricey in terms of TPU (low-mid 50s, IIRC) but that's okay.


----------



## Polly Metallic

I was just wandering around in the II inventory and saw a May 6, 2017 week in Sanibel Island at the Lighthouse Resort and Club so I grabbed it. We've never been to Sanibel or Captiva and it's on my list of places I'd like to go. I'm sure this isn't the most glamorous resort but it looks reasonably nice and the two bedroom units are over 2000 SF. Sounds good to me!


----------



## silentg

Polly, We just visited friends at Casa YBel in Sanibel. Our first time there too. I remember seeing Lighthouse Resort, no worries, all of Sanibel is beautiful!  That sounds like a good trade to me!
Silentg


----------



## fox4mel

*Lighthouse  Beach and Resort*

Hi Polly,
That was my week you got on Sanibel. I just deposited it! Its unit 101. I am glad a TUGGER got it! Mel


----------



## Polly Metallic

fox4mel said:


> Hi Polly,
> That was my week you got on Sanibel. I just deposited it! Its unit 101. I am glad a TUGGER got it! Mel



WOW! That is so cool!!!!!!!! Thanks! I wonder if I grabbed it before it could match to an ongoing search, or whether few people have ongoing searches for mid 2017.   

Will we be assigned the unit you deposited? Or a random unit determined at check in?


----------



## youppi

Polly Metallic said:


> WOW! That is so cool!!!!!!!! Thanks! I wonder if I grabbed it before it could match to an ongoing search, or whether few people have ongoing searches for mid 2017.
> 
> Will we be assigned the unit you deposited? Or a random unit determined at check in?



I saw it 3 days ago http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230086
I saw it this morning too but I didn't report it because I though that it was still the same unit.


----------



## Polly Metallic

fox4mel said:


> Hi Polly,
> That was my week you got on Sanibel. I just deposited it! Its unit 101. I am glad a TUGGER got it! Mel





youppi said:


> I saw it 3 days ago http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230086
> I saw it this morning too but I didn't report it because I though that it was still the same unit.



Interesting. I don't think I saw it, and the post headline didn't say where the resort was located. Not being familiar with the resort's name, I wouldn't guess it was on Sanibel.


----------



## fox4mel

*Lighthouse Resort*

Polly, you will be assigned in unit 101. No need to use the elevator. They have a nice pool and whirlpool.  Unit is a monster in size! Cross the street to go to the beach. I traded thru II and stayed at Shell Island which is very nice, but I had to make a dozen trips carrying my stuff up to second floor as they have no elevators. The best thing. about May is the weather, IMHO. Its not super hot like it is now. Be sure to have seafood at Grandma Dot's. Yummy! Have fun! Mel


----------



## Panina

Polly, congrats grabbing that week In Sanibel . Never understand how II works.  I actually had a request in for that resort, that timeframe.   My week I trade gets me Marriotts  and Captiva in the past but I guess not sanibel.  II probably didn't think my week was high enough to get the trade and put it in the open inventory.  The area is lovely, my favorite area to visit. I call it the American carribean.


----------



## Deb from NC

I had 30,000 Wyndham points on deposit with RCI that I was just going to let expire.  Thanks to a sighting on TUG I was able to use them for a week in Chicago at the Hotel Blake!  I don't know anything about the place but it looks nice on line and the price was right 

I also got an exchange for a Feb ski week into a 1 bedroom at my husband's favorite resort of all time- (I love it too) Grande Lodge at Peak 7.


----------



## dominidude

A 1bdr Jul week at kings creek exchanged for a July 2bdr at presidential villas at plantation resort surfside beach sc. :whoopie:
A 1bdr Aug week at kings creek exchanged for an Aug 2bdr at Myrtle beach HGVC :whoopie:
A Hotel unit Jun week at Oceans Landing for Marriott Mayflower Hotel Sept week :whoopie:


----------



## Panina

Just got Tortuga  2 br, Sanibal Island, August 26 to sept 2, 2016 with a pending request using Cold Springs, NH same week/year.  It only took a few weeks.


----------



## thickey

I had a Branson Willow Ridge studio (July 4th week) that I traded for Branson Welk Timber Ridge 1BR (early June).  I called to check for east coast, and was able to re-trade it to HHI Marriott Grande Ocean 2BR for mid-June.  The agent said he had never seen that before.  I paid two exchange fees, but it was well worth it to me!


----------



## fox4mel

*Panina ---Was your trade*

into Tortuga on Sanibel through RCI or II?


----------



## DaveHenry

*Harborside Resort at Atlantis*

We traded our platinum 1BR Sheraton Desert Oasis for a January Large 1BR  at Harborside Resort at Atlantis in the Bahamas.


----------



## Panina

Fox4mel,
I got it thru II,  if you look back a couple of messages even though I had a pending request, they put another sanibel week for 2017 in open inventory. Another tug person got it, which was good.  I did call ii to just find out if I was just wishing or could get a trade into Sanibel.  They explained to me the week that went into open inventory happen because they felt they would get a high value week for it being it was two years out.  A Hawaii week got it in open inventory.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

DaveHenry said:


> We traded our platinum 1BR Sheraton Desert Oasis for a January Large 1BR  at Harborside Resort at Atlantis in the Bahamas.




Awesome trade


----------



## jehb2

*Tuscany Italy*

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne in Tuscany Italy.  We had a 2 bdrm & a 1-bdrm for 10 days.  Took family and friends. Had an awesome time.


----------



## cory30

*Samoset Resort, Rockport Maine (2 bdrm)*

I was able to grab a 2 bedroom unit at Samoset Resort in Rockport Maine over the 2016 4th of July holiday (July 2 - July 9). I was able to secure that week several months ago and earlier this week was able to grab a 2 bdrm at the same resort for 2017 for the last week of June (June 25 - July 2nd). The 2016 week was 34 TPU's and the 2017 week was 33.

We were able to visit this resort two summers ago and fell in love with the area.


----------



## yoboy pres

I was able to get 2 one bedrooms in Hilton Hawaiian village in November 2014 for a lock off unit deposited from vacation village @ parkway week 23


----------



## Smokatoke

I just got a 2BD at HGVC Las Vegas (Paradise / Convention Center) for 7500 RCI points. At .007 a point thats $52.50 :whoopie:

Tack on its this weekend for NFL kickoff, Im in heaven.


----------



## Lydlady

I was excited to get a 2-bedroom Riverpointe Napa Valley for October 2016 from my Shadow Ridge studio.  I've been to Riverpointe before so I'm familiar with what "two bedrooms" is.


----------



## klpca

Just exchanged my DSVII studio into Newport Coast Villas for mid September, 2016. It was just sitting there in instant inventory. NCV has been on my shortlist but I hadn't gotten around to setting up an ongoing search. This worked out great!


----------



## DaveHenry

*Carpediem 1BR (just outside Rome)*

I just reserved a 1BR unit at Carpediem Roma (just outside Rome) for a week in late October 2017.


----------



## presley

I just got Club Intrawest Palm Desert for January with my Shell points. It's a 2 bedroom, which is nice, but I read the one bedrooms have outside showers, which would have been fun.


----------



## tashamen

presley said:


> I just got Club Intrawest Palm Desert for January with my Shell points. It's a 2 bedroom, which is nice, but I read the one bedrooms have outside showers, which would have been fun.



Not all the 1 BRs have outdoor showers - only some of the 1BR Terrace units.  Don't feel too bad - we were there in March in one of those units and it was way too cool to use the outdoor shower then, and I expect in January it could be downright chilly!


----------



## twinmommy19

My requests with II were just confirmed using two 2BR ACs from non-Marriott weeks.  We used our 2 ACs for two 2BR units for week 25 2016 at MFV (Marriott Fairway Villas).  Both are for June 19, 2016 check in next year.  I saw these units in open inventory with my real deposits and thought, what the heck - maybe II will decide to take my money on the AC exchange and what do you know???   

Lately - II has been great for us. On the other hand - RCI has been disappointing.  We now have 273 TPUs and I've yet to confirm anything.  Just haven't been crazy about the inventory.


----------



## taterhed

Marriott Grande Vista studio---> Florida Club'd to Beachplace Tower's spring break week studio ----> exchanged (instant) to Westin Princeville Ocean View Resort (WPOVR) studio deluxe in start of whale season (1st week in Feb).

(was offered Ko Olina studio as well; but needed Sunday check-in)


----------



## Egret1986

*Got two great (hard to get) exchanges through RCI Points that were setting online.*

I don't do ongoing searches.  I guess I would if there was somewhere that I really "had" to go and during a certain time frame.

Neither of these places were necessarily on my radar.  I check everywhere just to see what's out there and to consider the possibilities.  I've always let what I find determine our travel plans and it's worked out well.  I know that the mantra on TUG is that everything online are leftovers.  I enjoy leftovers.  Yum! 

This July I saw Ram's Horn Village Resort in Estes Park for the last week of June, 2017 setting online (2BR).  

Nova Scotia was not on my radar.  However, I started looking into Canada resorts about six months ago.  There's one timeshare resort in Nova Scotia.  In September, setting online, there was a late July week for 2016 available at White Point Vacation Club.  We were meant to go! 

For us, these were two great scores!!!!!!! I love the hunt.


----------



## MuranoJo

Egret1986 said:


> I don't do ongoing searches.  I guess I would if there was somewhere that I really "had" to go and during a certain time frame.
> 
> Neither of these places were necessarily on my radar.  I check everywhere just to see what's out there and to consider the possibilities.  I've always let what I find determine our travel plans and it's worked out well.  I know that the mantra on TUG is that everything online are leftovers.  I enjoy leftovers.  Yum!
> 
> This July I saw Ram's Horn Village Resort in Estes Park for the last week of June, 2017 setting online (2BR).
> 
> Nova Scotia was not on my radar.  However, I started looking into Canada resorts about six months ago.  There's one timeshare resort in Nova Scotia.  In September, setting online, there was a late July week for 2016 available at White Point Vacation Club.  We were meant to go!
> 
> For us, these were two great scores!!!!!!! I love the hunt.



Congrats, Egret!  Great catches. (I also don't do OGS for similar reasons  and have found some great 'leftovers' online.  Normally I watch a particular region or regions, but sometimes I see something really interesting out of my primary search criteria.)


----------



## harveyhaddixfan

I found "leftovers" at the Wyndham Panama City Beach. I booked a studio for me in May and 2 more 1BR in June for family & friends. All just sitting there for the taking last week. Checked a few other travel sites & the resort next door, also Wyndham, was over $3,000 for the weeks in June! Cost of points, exchange & guest certain was under $750 a week!


----------



## hapstersmom

Recent trades-

II
Harbor Landing hotel unit traded for 1 bdrm week at Hanalei Bay Resort
(5/15)
Harbor Landing studio unit traded for 2 bdrm week at Kona Coast Resort
6/15)
Harbor Landing hotel unit traded for efficiency at Marriott's Desert Ridge (10/15)
Harbor Landing hotel unit traded for 2 bdrm at Marriott's Waiohai 
(11/15)

RCI
Wyndham Beachwalk (some of our 308K points) traded for:
1 brdrm Lawai Beach Resort Thanksgiving 2015
2 bdrm Hilton Grand Kohala Suites Resort Thanksgiving 2016


----------



## BennyBoy00

Two months ago, I found and reserved (2) 2-bedroom units for 4th of July week 2016 at Meadow Lake Resort near Glacier using RCI Points.  I had been hoping for a summer week at Glacier knowing they were in short supply and finding these holiday weeks available seems like a steal!


----------



## DaveHenry

*Great Catch at Meadow Lake!*



BennyBoy00 said:


> Two months ago, I found and reserved (2) 2-bedroom units for 4th of July week 2016 at Meadow Lake Resort near Glacier using RCI Points.  I had been hoping for a summer week at Glacier knowing they were in short supply and finding these holiday weeks available seems like a steal!



Great catch!  We were at Meadow Lake Resort last summer and had a great time!  I hope that you have an equally enjoyable one!


----------



## Fredward

Just got a 2 br Newport Coast trade for Sept. '16 with a lockoff from Aruba Surf Club- within 2 days of placing the request!  I never dreamed we could get in but thanks to the Tuggers that have posted their great trades, I decided to place the request. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## DaveHenry

*Awesome!  Enjoy!*

That sounds great!  Have a great time!


----------



## lily28

*Aulani 2016*

After having an ongoing search for more than 2 years, I got a match for a 2 bedroom for next summer at Aulani.  I have requested 1 bedroom since there are only 3 of us but got a 2 bedroom match.  I never expect it to match and definitely not a 2 bedroom. I don't plan to go back to hawaii next year since we just spent 3.5 weeks on 3 islands this year and we originally want to go back in 2017.  Since this is such a difficult match, I confirm the reservation and will try to juggle going to Italy, China and hawaii next summer.
The unit code on the reservation is 289 so should be 2 dedicated bedroom oceanview.


----------



## Cyberc

lily28 said:


> After having an ongoing search for more than 2 years, I got a match for a 2 bedroom for next summer at Aulani.  I have requested 1 bedroom since there are only 3 of us but got a 2 bedroom match.  I never expect it to match and definitely not a 2 bedroom. I don't plan to go back to hawaii next year since we just spent 3.5 weeks on 3 islands this year and we originally want to go back in 2017.  Since this is such a difficult match, I confirm the reservation and will try to juggle going to Italy, China and hawaii next summer.
> The unit code on the reservation is 289 so should be 2 dedicated bedroom oceanview.



Congrats on getting a 2BR at a DVC resort. The 2BR has not been seen for many months

Regards


----------



## alwysonvac

lily28 said:


> After having an ongoing search for more than 2 years, I got a match for a 2 bedroom for next summer at Aulani.  I have requested 1 bedroom since there are only 3 of us but got a 2 bedroom match.  I never expect it to match and definitely not a 2 bedroom. I don't plan to go back to hawaii next year since we just spent 3.5 weeks on 3 islands this year and we originally want to go back in 2017.  Since this is such a difficult match, I confirm the reservation and will try to juggle going to Italy, China and hawaii next summer.
> The unit code on the reservation is 289 so should be 2 dedicated bedroom oceanview.




Thanks for Sharing 
Wow, I hope my summer request comes through.


----------



## wed100105

lily28 said:


> After having an ongoing search for more than 2 years, I got a match for a 2 bedroom for next summer at Aulani.  I have requested 1 bedroom since there are only 3 of us but got a 2 bedroom match.  I never expect it to match and definitely not a 2 bedroom. I don't plan to go back to hawaii next year since we just spent 3.5 weeks on 3 islands this year and we originally want to go back in 2017.  Since this is such a difficult match, I confirm the reservation and will try to juggle going to Italy, China and hawaii next summer.
> The unit code on the reservation is 289 so should be 2 dedicated bedroom oceanview.



Holy cow!!! Thats an awesome trade!


----------



## kadija

lily28 said:


> After having an ongoing search for more than 2 years, I got a match for a 2 bedroom for next summer at Aulani.  I have requested 1 bedroom since there are only 3 of us but got a 2 bedroom match.  I never expect it to match and definitely not a 2 bedroom. I don't plan to go back to hawaii next year since we just spent 3.5 weeks on 3 islands this year and we originally want to go back in 2017.  Since this is such a difficult match, I confirm the reservation and will try to juggle going to Italy, China and hawaii next summer.
> The unit code on the reservation is 289 so should be 2 dedicated bedroom oceanview.



I have a question, as I am new to exchanging. Since you requested a one bedroom in your search but got a two bedroom, did it cost the amount of points that a one bedroom would be or for a two bedroom?


----------



## lily28

kadija said:


> I have a question, as I am new to exchanging. Since you requested a one bedroom in your search but got a two bedroom, did it cost the amount of points that a one bedroom would be or for a two bedroom?



It costs more point for a 2 bedroom than a 1 bedroom


----------



## missyrcrews

*Smuggs in summer!*

I just exchanged my 2 BR sleeps 6 "mud week" (late October) at Cold Spring for a 2 BR sleeps 8 unit at Smugglers' Notch in August 2017.  YAY!  We've only been there in the off season (April break and Columbus Day weekend) so we can't wait to see what there is to do in the area in the summertime.  WAHOO!  I think it's an older unit, but we don't really care, as we won't spend much time there anyway.  (It's 2 BR 8/4, rather than 8/6.)  So excited!


----------



## TUGBrian

forgot to add my own here =)

Marriott Harbour Club Hilton Head (legacy week) got me a Frenchmans Cove trade thru II for my honeymoon last month!


----------



## WinniWoman

missyrcrews said:


> I just exchanged my 2 BR sleeps 6 "mud week" (late October) at Cold Spring for a 2 BR sleeps 8 unit at Smugglers' Notch in August 2017.  YAY!  We've only been there in the off season (April break and Columbus Day weekend) so we can't wait to see what there is to do in the area in the summertime.  WAHOO!  I think it's an older unit, but we don't really care, as we won't spend much time there anyway.  (It's 2 BR 8/4, rather than 8/6.)  So excited!



That is wonderful! OMG! The summer is awesome up there. So many activities! What building is it? As you said- not that it matters as you will be out most of the time! 

We'll be up for a few days for XMAS (rental) and I can't wait! 1st time for XMAS!


----------



## missyrcrews

mpumilia said:


> That is wonderful! OMG! The summer is awesome up there. So many activities! What building is it? As you said- not that it matters as you will be out most of the time!
> 
> We'll be up for a few days for XMAS (rental) and I can't wait! 1st time for XMAS!



Mary Ann...I don't know which building yet.  I haven't gotten the 2nd confirmation from RCI that always has the condo assignment.  Those typically come in 48 hours or so.  The units in Sycamores/Tamaracks/Balsams/Oaks etc are generally 2 BR sleeps 8, private for 6, so I'm thinking the private for 4 means one bath, or an alcove arrangement for some of the beds.  It won't really bother us one way or another.  We're not picky.  So long as it's clean, and everyone has a place to sleep, we're all set.  We're most excited about getting to some activities that are closed when we're there.  Shelburne Farms is one big one that comes to mind.  Anyhow, SCORE another one for timesharing!


----------



## icydog

TUGBrian said:


> forgot to add my own here =)
> 
> Marriott Harbour Club Hilton Head (legacy week) got me a Frenchmans Cove trade thru II for my honeymoon last month!


HEY BRIAN, 
That's a great exchange but more importantly CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## famy27

I just got a match for a one-bedroom at Manhattan Club for Easter (March 25-April 1st).  I only placed the OGS request about a month ago, so I was very shocked that this matched.

At 126,000 Wyndham points, this is a great deal.

Unfortunately, we had moved our dates around and booked airfare returning on the 3rd, so I will have to release this.  It's still a great match, even if I can't use it


----------



## frank808

Snagged a thankgiving week for marriott Ko'Olina last month.  only problem was that it was snagged 2 weeks from checkin date.


----------



## jackio

SFX - traded a 1BR HIVC Desert Club week 52  Las Vegas for a Manhattan Club Studio July 1-8.  None of those RCI daily fees, and I can't wait to see the Macy's fireworks show up close and personal!


----------



## John Cummings

jackio said:


> SFX - traded a 1BR HIVC Desert Club week 52  Las Vegas for a Manhattan Club Studio July 1-8.  None of those RCI daily fees, and I can't wait to see the Macy's fireworks show up close and personal!



Congratulations, That is a good one. We love NYC in the summer.


----------



## klpca

jackio said:


> SFX - traded a 1BR HIVC Desert Club week 52  Las Vegas for a Manhattan Club Studio July 1-8.  None of those RCI daily fees, and I can't wait to see the Macy's fireworks show up close and personal!



Wow. Great trade! How long did you have to wait to get your trade?


----------



## DaveHenry

*Key West Galleon Resort for late September*

I got a late September  2BR at the Galleon Resort in Key West.
Not as desirable as February, but I'm sure that we'll have a great time!


----------



## missyrcrews

*Smuggs!*

For my parents, I just exchanged an April week at Lakewood in Missouri (really low-demand week) for a 3 BR sleeps 10 unit at Smuggs for Columbus Day!  They love it there, so glad that I was able to snag it!


----------



## strick

*Hawaii!*

Two weeks ago traded my 2015 Sheraton Vistana Resort 2BR for December 2016 at Marriott's Ko Olina 1BR to celebrate our 25th anniversary (and added 3 nights at Aulani).  Can't wait!


----------



## WinniWoman

missyrcrews said:


> For my parents, I just exchanged an April week at Lakewood in Missouri (really low-demand week) for a 3 BR sleeps 10 unit at Smuggs for Columbus Day!  They love it there, so glad that I was able to snag it!




Awesome one!


----------



## jackio

klpca said:


> Wow. Great trade! How long did you have to wait to get your trade?


It took about 6 months to match.


----------



## Karenann

*Grand Solmar*

I was pretty happy to grab a week at Grand Solmar, Cabo San Lucas, in April for an AC which I wasn't even sure I would use. We were at Grand Solmar last year and absolutely loved it. Great food, fabulous service, a walk to marina, and the pools are among the best we've seen.  A points exchange came up for Grand Solmar earlier this year for April for 3,000 DCP which we declined.  Now we are going on an AC in the same month and still have our points.


----------



## missyrcrews

mpumilia said:


> Awesome one!



It is.  Columbus Day week there is becoming a tradition for them.  Dad will turn 85 while they are in New England, so this is most likely their last hurrah.  Glad they'll have a nice spot to stay!


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

jackio said:


> SFX - traded a 1BR HIVC Desert Club week 52  Las Vegas for a Manhattan Club Studio July 1-8.  None of those RCI daily fees, and I can't wait to see the Macy's fireworks show up close and personal!



Wow! That is a great trade.


----------



## BennyBoy00

Just scored a 2 bedroom Week 53 (2017/2018) at the Grand Mayan NV using points.  I know that's a long ways off, but we're excited.


----------



## WinniWoman

missyrcrews said:


> It is.  Columbus Day week there is becoming a tradition for them.  Dad will turn 85 while they are in New England, so this is most likely their last hurrah.  Glad they'll have a nice spot to stay!



That is wonderful. Hope your dad has a great birthday! God Bless him!  Columbus Day week is awesome up there.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Currently Have 4 Exchanges Lined Up (3 Via Points + 1 Via Extra Vacation Getaway).*

Heading to Vacation Village At Parkway next month (Kissimmee FL) -- 1BR "A" unit which we snagged via RCI special sale on _Extra Vacation Getaways_.

Going for our 1st time to Myrtle Beach SC in October for a week at Carolina Grande, via straight RCI Points exchange. 

We reserved back-to-back Kissimmee FL timeshare weeks for January 2017, both via straight RCI Points exchanges -- checking in Jan. 7 at Wyndham Cypress Palms & Jan. 14 at Magic Tree Resort (2BR units at both resorts). 

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble

bnoble said:


> We'll be there just a little bit later.  We have a 2-week trip planned, first in a 3BR Penthouse at Lagoon Tower at the end of June, then to the Big Island for a 2BR in Kings Land first week of July.  The penthouse was pricey in terms of TPU (low-mid 50s, IIRC) but that's okay.



We are on this trip now.  Lagoon was fantastic, as is Kings Land. Just got back from snorkeling, where pasty-white me was the only person not to burn the backs of his legs---I'm totally paranoid about sunscreen, the rest of the family not so much apparently.

Also, on the way back, stopped at Umeka's in Kona for a poke bowl. $15 included a beer. As Alan put it: is this a great country or what?


----------



## brigechols

Exchanged into a 1 BR at Harborside spring break 2017 using a 1 BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation.


----------



## suzannesimon

brigechols said:


> Exchanged into a 1 BR at Harborside spring break 2017 using a 1 BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation.



Be careful.  We got the same thing on an exchange and ended up buying 2 weeks (resale, of course).  We absolutely live  it there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

brigechols said:


> Exchanged into a 1 BR at Harborside spring break 2017 using a 1 BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation.



WOW, sweet trade....


----------



## hapstersmom

Interval:
Each of these used a fixed-week deposit of *lightly* updated, 1950's-motel-like, no kitchen, no amenities, 2-person guest rooms from Harbor Landing in Vineyard Haven. All except MKO were done within 59 days of trip; this is because having these (inherited) studios means I cannot book larger units in advance, only 2 person units. I hold out for better ones by waiting; sometimes I get them. MKO was booked in early Feb. 2016.


Studio #351 - Harborside Inn in Edgartown MA; Sept 27-Oct 3, 2015 (their trades are for specific weeks and specific owner deposit units owned that week) (HIC)
Studio GV - Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge; Oct 3-10, 2015 (MCV)
2 bdrm 2 ba OV - Marriott Waiohai Kauai; Oct 30-Nov 6, 2015 (MAW)
1 bdrm 2 ba IV - Marriott Maui Ocean Club; June 5-12, 2016 (MMO)
1 bdrm 2 ba GV - Marriott Maui Ocean Club; June 5-12, 2016 (MMO)
Studio IV - Marriott Ko Olina; July 2-9, 2016 (MKO)
1 bdrm 2 ba OV - Marriott Kauai Beach Club; Aug 13-20, 2016 (MKW)

RCI
By depositing 205K Wyndham Points from our Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk property and booking in Feb. 2015, we got:


2 bdrm 2 ba "Plus" view (Golfcourse/Pool) Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacation Club in Waikaloa, HI; Nov 19-26, 2016


----------



## Guitarmom

*Little Welk for Big Welk*

I have a fun story to tell. About six months ago, my family asked me to do replay of the family reunion we had at Welk two years ago. I had a small one bedroom Welk Villas on the Green deposited with II, and I booked it with an upgrade fee for a two-bedroom Welk Resort Villa.

Now I needed a second unit for the same week. Since I had residual points in my account at RCI, I put in an ongoing search for the same dates. I waited and waited and waited; I checked yet again last night. That week never showed up.

This morning I decided it was time to try an ongoing search with II. I called, and during the requisite security Q&A, I signed into RCI to cancel that search. Bingo, the week I'd been searching for was there waiting for my confirmation! I sheepishly said to the II rep, "I'm sorry. RCI just fulfilled this request for me." II graciously wished me well.

That makes a small one bedroom traded for a two-bedroom and residual points traded for a two-bedroom, both for the same seven days. I couldn't be happier with these trades.

California Family Reunion, here we come!


----------



## mdurette

Been on my bucket list for a while....

Hyatt Pinion Pointe, Sedona.    April 2017.  2 Bedroom

II, used OGS with summer Kings Creeks Plantation (Williamsburg).


----------



## rickandcindy23

We loved it.  I read some reviews critical of the "aging" property needing updates, and I thought that was a bit ridiculous.  It's themed to the area and beautiful.  It was quite comfortable.


----------



## e.bram

I traded an off season Cape Cod 1Br. for Boston Custom House 3rd week in Jan.


----------



## rapmarks

Cottage at Christmas mountain traded to charter club of Marco island


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lydlady

Exchanged a 1-bedroom Shadow Ridge for a 1-bedroom Samoset for the first week of October 2017.  Hoping for a colorful fall season, but excited about the trade nonetheless.


----------



## jehb2

This isn't exactly an exchange as I am a Hilton member.  This past summer I was able to get into The District by Hilton Club for the 4th of July week.  It's the top 2 floors of the Embassy Suites in Georgetown area in Washington DC.  It had only opened up June 1.  

What made it so wonderful was that I had already had hotel reservations at a hotel on the outskirts of DC.  We were going to take a 35 minute train ride into DC everyday.  I was not will to pay the price of a hotel located close to the National Mall.

Then in May I learned here on TUG that The District was opening.  Is was so sweet.  As I had plenty of HGVC points that saved our family a lot of money.  The location was awesome.  We walked to the National Mall, Smithsonians, Whitehouse, and caught the metro back if we were tired.  Both Whole Food & Trader Joes is a 10 minute walk.  I jogged along the Patomac in the morning.  We ate and window shopped in Georgetown just down the street.

Another big plus was that we got the Embassy Suites cook to order breakfest everyday for free! No extra cost.  Since we had taken the train to DC and didn't have a rental car, we didn't have to pay expensive parking fee.

The unit was really nice.  I felt pampered.  And the HGVC staff was really nice too.  Do I sound excited? Yes!  I was all set to pay $$ for an average hotel outside the district but instead I got to stay at a georgeous timeshare suite in the heart of the city for free.


----------



## privera

We have two Manhattan Club Time shares. One we use through out the year to stay at the Big Apple the other we exchange through RCI and always get at least 2 plus resorts for our extended family. This  year we got one week in June  at Costa Del Sol , Spain (great RCI resort) and an additional one week in August  in the Berkshires. With an extended famil of 15 including 7 grand kids......the formula always works.......be well


----------



## klpca

I just used my last eplus retrade to trade my DSV2 studio (original deposit) into a Hyatt Highlands Inn 1 bedroom in June 2017. It's been on my timeshare bucket list for a long time and I was shocked to see it pop up.


----------



## rickandcindy23

klpca said:


> I just used my last eplus retrade to trade my DSV2 studio (original deposit) into a Hyatt Highlands Inn 1 bedroom in June 2017. It's been on my timeshare bucket list for a long time and I was shocked to see it pop up.


Wow!  That is an incredible exchange with a re-trade.  I would love to get Hyatt Highlands Inn sometime.  I keep trying to get that through an ongoing search, and I never get a match.  I keep my fingers crossed.  We babysit for our granddaughter and have to give our daughter-in-law a lot of notice for our trips.  I couldn't take advantage of a few I saw online because either we had something already for the dates, or we just couldn't go that week.


----------



## taffy19

klpca said:


> I just used my last eplus retrade to trade my DSV2 studio (original deposit) into a Hyatt Highlands Inn 1 bedroom in June 2017. It's been on my timeshare bucket list for a long time and I was shocked to see it pop up.


That is a fantastic trade at a classic, beautiful resort at a super location but it has to be clear or you do not see the beauty of the coast.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

klpca said:


> I just used my last eplus retrade to trade my DSV2 studio (original deposit) into a Hyatt Highlands Inn 1 bedroom in June 2017. It's been on my timeshare bucket list for a long time and I was shocked to see it pop up.


Where is Hyatt Highlands Inn at and have you heard good things about this TS, I need to start expaing my horizoons


----------



## jlp879

Sugarcubesea said:


> Where is Hyatt Highlands Inn at and have you heard good things about this TS, I need to start expaing my horizoons



Hyatt Highlands Inn is in Carmel-By-The-Sea, CA just up the road from Big Sur.  Spectacular scenery any time of the year.


----------



## John Cummings

jlp879 said:


> Hyatt Highlands Inn is in Carmel-By-The-Sea, CA just up the road from Big Sur.  Spectacular scenery any time of the year.



It is a fantastic area. Our son lives in the Monterey Bay area and we spend a lot of time there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

John Cummings said:


> It is a fantastic area. Our son lives in the Monterey Bay area and we spend a lot of time there.


I'm going to have to put this on my bucket list...thanks


----------



## cerralee

Got back to back Imperial Hawaii vacation club two bedrooms using a DAE deposited Silver Sands (SA) timeshare that I had received a deposit one week get two weeks credit.  I did have to pay an upgrade fee from the one bedroom for two but to snag even one Hawaii week, much less two is really great.  This is for next November, it will cover Thanksgiving, guess instead of a Turkey we will be eating Pineapple!!


----------



## MuranoJo

cerralee said:


> Got back to back Imperial Hawaii vacation club two bedrooms using a DAE deposited Silver Sands (SA) timeshare that I had received a deposit one week get two weeks credit.  I did have to pay an upgrade fee from the one bedroom for two but to snag even one Hawaii week, much less two is really great.  This is for next November, it will cover Thanksgiving, guess instead of a Turkey we will be eating Pineapple!!


Wow that is great!  Didn't realize those were still pulling like that--maybe I should try DAE.  Congrats!


----------



## HiltonHeadgolfer

We own at Island Links 2bdr in Hilton Head 
Summer Platinum week. 

Typically use our unit for trade...
The past few years our trades have been:
July 2016 Marriott Lakeshore Reserve 2bdr
June 2014 Marriott Lakeshore Reserve 1bdr
July 2013 Hyatt Coconut Plantation 2bdr
July 2012 Hyatt Coconut Plantation 2bdr

Waiting to see what we land this year?
Hoping for summer week 2bdr at
Surfwatch 25% chance????
Lakeshore 95%
Crystal Shores ( not likely) .00001 
Aruba Surf  75%
Aruba Ocean 75%
Ocanwatch Myrtle 25%

What do you think my chances are at each?


----------



## DaveHenry

Through an ongoing II search, I traded my summer Williamsburg Plantation 2BR for a late August 2017 2BR at Suites at Hershey.


----------



## sb74

We snagged a 3 BR at the Marriott Imperial Palms the week of Christmas this year with a 2 BR SBP Gold Plus -- hard to believe Week 51 was part of the "leftovers" inventory.  I think that was a pretty great exchange?


----------



## MabelP

Marriott Timber Lodge New Years 2016 Two Bedroom
Marriott Waiohai New Years 2015 Two Bedroom

I always use Marriott Barony Beach July 4th

Public School Teacher


----------



## elaine

2 BR Marriott Royal Palms (Orlando) week between christmas-nye 2017 for 22 RCI tpus via OGS hit end of December. surprised at the low tpus.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

MabelP said:


> Marriott Timber Lodge New Years 2016 Two Bedroom
> Marriott Waiohai New Years 2015 Two Bedroom
> 
> I always use Marriott Barony Beach July 4th
> 
> Public School Teacher



Do you deposit first or request first?


----------



## MabelP

Deposit First


----------



## Marathoner

Marriott Fairway Villa (July 4) exchanged for a Barony Beach (week 34) via OGS several months ago.  This morning, I re-traded into a 3BR Surfwatch (week 34).  3BR is really useful as this now allows the grandparents to come with the kids.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Marathoner said:


> Marriott Fairway Villa (July 4) exchanged for a Barony Beach (week 34) via OGS several months ago.  This morning, I re-traded into a 3BR Surfwatch (week 34).  3BR is really useful as this now allows the grandparents to come with the kids.


That is awesome.  Weeks 32,33,34 are good weeks to go for Marriott HHI big 4 resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian

seems like it should be here!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-got-a-last-minute-trade.253007/#post-1982048


----------



## bradfordHI

*Please post your great exchanges here - current exchanges only please.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would be interested in knowing what trades other Tuggers  accepted. We see alot of sightings but that is somtimes different than what we are willing to trade our deposit for.

I just traded a 5/2009 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta 2/2011 and a 5/2010 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 1 bedroom at Buganvillias Puerta Vallarta 2/2011.

Traded thru RCI
Dave[/QUOTE]


----------



## bradfordHI

bradfordHI said:


> View attachment 3998 View attachment 3995


7500 DRI points. 2 weeks in four Seasons and Hyatt. 

I love II and DRI right now.


----------



## alwysonvac

bradfordHI said:


> 7500 DRI points. 2 weeks in four Seasons and Hyatt.
> 
> I love II and DRI right now.


Great flexexchanges. Congrats.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

*Traded:* Quarter House  2 Bedroom / Week 3
*Exchange Received:*  Hyatt Windward Pointe  2 Bedroom / Memorial Day Weekend Week


----------



## DaveHenry

1 BR unit at Sapphires@Timbers (Island Park, ID, twenty miles from the West Entrance of Yellowstone) for September 8, 2017.  Found in RCI Points.  There are a couple other September units still available.  If you click "Available Units," you will get an error.  So you'll have to call the RCI call center.  We've stayed there before.  It's any easy drive to the park.


----------



## bradfordHI

[Sightings removed - please see note below]

3,000 Hawaii DRI points for 1 week at the Marriott Koolina in November and 6,500 for 2 weeks at the Westin in Princeville, Kauai.

Has Anyone been to the Westin on Kauai. Very excited. We Booked the Marriott in Koolina for my sister. Oahu is too busy for us.

Took me a bit but whatever II is doing now makes it so much easier to Use.

God Bless.


----------



## bradfordHI

bradfordHI said:


> View attachment 3998 View attachment 3995




Grand Mayan is awesome. Top 5 Mexico resort. 

My advice is to Not buy at that resor. It's 5 stars but always easy to exchange into.


----------



## bradfordHI

MabelP said:


> Deposit First



I never deposit. Ever!

Request first is better in my opinion. I don't like depositing and not knowing what I will get.

 It's better to rent out premium weeks rather then giving it to II and just get what you can get. That's just me. I like to know what I am getting every time.


----------



## bradfordHI

lgreenspan said:


> *Please post your great exchanges here - current exchanges only please.*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I would be interested in knowing what trades other Tuggers  accepted. We see alot of sightings but that is somtimes different than what we are willing to trade our deposit for.
> 
> I just traded a 5/2009 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta 2/2011 and a 5/2010 2 bedroom deposit from Resort on Cocoa Beach for a 1 bedroom at Buganvillias Puerta Vallarta 2/2011.
> 
> Traded thru RCI
> Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea

bradfordHI said:


> 7500 DRI points. 2 weeks in four Seasons and Hyatt.
> 
> I love II and DRI right now.


Congrats that is awesome....


----------



## bradfordHI

[Attachment deleted - because it is a benefit of TUG membership, we ask the Exchange Company Sightings only be posted on the TUG Sightings forum.  This thread is for discussing exchanges that you have made - thank you.]

Lots of Kihei and Kahana Maui in Interval but if you have been to Maui before these resorts don't have AC and my wife won't sleep on the beds. They are 2-3 star properties at best.  Use more points and stay at the Westin Marriott or Hyatts.

I don't recommend these resorts, but they are in Interval right now and at super cheap point values. If you have never been to Maui,  It's hot in September and having no AC is like having no AC in Florida.

Good deals. So grab them while they last.


----------



## bradfordHI

Booked two 2 bedrooms for our family at the  Marriott in St Thomas. Any tips. Looks amazing. I've never been and they have Never been. Any advice would be very helpful for them. Bucket list for all of us but please let them know any tips.


Just booked 3 weeks at Kaanapali beach for 12,000 points. Lots of weeks available right now. Book them now. Lots and lots of weeks in interval.

Thanks for all the nice messages and yes we will always post these for you.

God Bless.


We have been to 1 Vidanta property. In Mexico.  Please let us know what it's like. Looks like a 5 star. For 1,600 points  wow


----------



## bradfordHI

We have made all of them. I thought actual screen pictures.  Control P. Would help others more then just saying we did an exchange.


----------



## bradfordHI

I just got in trouble now for doing the Contol button pushed down and then P which prints the screen. 

Most of you have said thank you for showing the exchanges or availability . Instead of just saying it.

 But the controllers of the website said I can't do this anymore. 

Sorry everyone. It's not me. It's them telling me to not post screen printings of good exchanges I do for me or my family.


----------



## klpca

bradfordHI said:


> I just got in trouble now for doing the Contol button pushed down and then P which prints the screen.
> 
> Most of you have said thank you for showing the exchanges or availability . Instead of just saying it.
> 
> But the controllers of the website said I can't do this anymore.
> 
> Sorry everyone. It's not me. It's them telling me to not post screen printings of good exchanges I do for me or my family.


Once you become a member, you can see all the sightings that other members post in the sightings forum. It's definitely worth the cost of membership.

As far as the Grand Mayan, it is a very nice resort but they have recently increased their daily fees to $11 per person per night which can really add up, especially in a two bedroom unit. It's definitely a buyer beware situation.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

bradfordHI said:


> I just got in trouble now for doing the Contol button pushed down and then P which prints the screen.
> 
> Most of you have said thank you for showing the exchanges or availability . Instead of just saying it.
> 
> But the controllers of the website said I can't do this anymore.
> 
> Sorry everyone. It's not me. It's them telling me to not post screen printings of good exchanges I do for me or my family.




You can still post your sightings, it just needs to go in the members area located in the sightings forum.


----------



## sue1947

This thread is for posting exchanges you have gotten so we can understand trade power.  So post what you traded for and what you used to trade.  Post sightings in the sightings thread.  Pay the TUG fee to join and gain access.  Given the amount of information you have received from tug, spending $15 on a membership isn't much.  

Your multiple threads each day with large screen prints are making this thread almost useless.  Knock it off.


----------



## DeniseM

bradfordHI - I sent you a private message explaining exactly where you can post Exchange Company Sightings.

You are very welcome to post them on the *Sightings and Distressed Forum* - just like everyone else is required to do.


----------



## littlestar

2 HGVC 1 bedroom's at Kalia Suites for same check in date using my Wyndham points through RCI.


----------



## mauitraveler

Traded:  Vacation Internationale points (1 bedroom).
Received:  Marriott's Ko'Olina *2-bedrooms* for November 2017.


----------



## Bill4728

We made two outstanding trades this spring 

A> Traded  a labor day , 1 bd at the mountainside lodge in Whistler* Received*  second week of July in a 1 bd at the Hyatt Highlands inn in Carmel

B> Traded  an October week in a 1 bd at Club Intrawest in Whistler *Received*  second week of July in a 1 bd at the Hyatt Highlands inn in Carmel

YES we got two units at the Hyatt in Carmel for mid July!!


----------



## icydog

I exchanged a Silver (winter week) three bedroom at Marriott's Surfwatch in Hilton Head for a two bedroom at Marriott's Maui Lahaina and Nepali towers high season July 8-15, 2018
I exchanged 40,000 RCI points for a two bedroom HGVC's Kingsland Resort in October 2018.
I exchanged a summer Gold week at Marriott's Oceana Palms for a week 7 February 10-17 Platinum Oceana Palms.
I exchanged  (2) one bedroom villas at Marriott's Willow Ridge for a Platinum two bedroom at Marriott Fairway Villas for June 24-July 1 and the other one for the following week July 1 -July 8, 2018


----------



## K2Quick

My ongoing request came through this morning Worldmark for Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MMO) 2 BR checking in 11/26.  It didn't have the best chance to succeed because I had narrowed my request down to that specific date but it came through.  I would have preferred either MM1 or WKORV, but I'll take it.


----------



## klpca

I just booked a week on the Tradewinds French Polynesia sailing. (29 TPU's plus the exchange fee or $339 to rent. How do they price these things, lol?) It will be pricey but since I'm getting rid of RCI I figured that now was the time.


----------



## mauitraveler

Traded:  Vacation Internationale points (1 bedroom)
Received:  Westin's Nanea *2 bedrooms* for 12/2/17


----------



## winger

Traded: Marriott Manor Club 2BD Platinum Summer 2018 week
Received: Marriott Ko Olina *2BD* for 11/16/2018 (which I refused) then 11/18/2018 (which I am keeping)


----------



## WyldSmurf

Traded: Marriott's Legends Edge Gold Season (week 8)
Received: Thanksgiving week Marriott's Ocean Point (Sun to Sun the day I wanted)


----------



## DaveHenry

Traded:  RCI Points
Received: Late September 1 BR Clubhouse Cortina (Vienna, Austria)


----------



## mdurette

Wow - just sitting there for the taking.   Marriott Ocean Club, Aruba 1BR - thanksgiving week!   Nov 19-26th!
Snagged it with a non Marriott non rated trade!


----------



## dominidude

If you have exchanges you are happy about this year, let us know. I'll start.

These are my exchanges so far this year:

II
deposit W'burg plantation (high season) exchange into Marriott Barony HHI  (high season)

RCI
Deposit Branson's nantucket (high season) exchange into The quarter Ocean City (high season)

SFX
Deposit 1bdr Kings Creek (high season) exchange into 2bdr Grand Bliss Vidanta Rivera Maya (high season)

What would have made it better is if I could have made these through TUG timeshare exchange, that way I could have saved on the exchange fee as well.

For the trip to Rivera Maya, I'm using a bunch of Southwest points I've been religiously amassing for the past year, so I'm really looking forward to that trip.


----------



## VacationForever

Happy with my exchanges in II for this year:

1BR Sheraton Desert Oasis (Platinum Plus season) to 1BR Westin Mission Hills (Platinum Plus season)
Studio Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I (Red season) to 1BR Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II (Red season)
1BR Sheraton Desert Oasis (Platinum Plus season) to 1BR Marriott's Canyon Villas (Platinum season)
Studio Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I (Red Season) to 2BR Marriott's Newport Coast (Platinum season)


----------



## klpca

I'm happy too - in fact I've never been unhappy with our trades over the past seven years. Btw, fun thread idea! 

II
1 bedroom SDO (A) into Northstar Lodge (Truckee) - summer 2018
1 bed DSVII into Northstar Lodge (Truckee) - summer 2018 (two concurrent units for a mini-family reunion)
1 bedroom SDO (B) into Sedona Summit 2 bedroom for a holiday week - 2018

RCI weeks
8 TPU's into Explorean Cozumel - spring 2018
39 TPU's for a 2 bedroom at Kohala Suites in June 2018
Not an exchange but paid $339 for a week on a Tradewinds cruise in French Polynesia in the fall. We're so excited about this trip!

RCI via HGVC
Back to back weeks in France (Paris/Normandy) next fall using HGVC points, and I still have enough leftover to book a long weekend somewhere.

I still have six weeks on deposit at various places that all expire in 2019. I will be scrambling for a little while longer to get these weeks used. Not quite sure how, although I expect to use eplus to extend the II deposits, and perhaps the free SFX extension available with a new deposit.


----------



## Eric B

RCI points
Part of a Massanutten Woodstone 2 BR week for a 2 BR Grand Mayan Riviera Maya week in January - got upgraded to a Jungle Luxxe!

1 free week at Vacation Village at Weston for their anniversary in February 

SFX
Massanutten Summit 2 BR for a Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya in April

RCI points
The other half of my Woodstone lockout for a week at Bay Club at Waikoloa and a week at Kauai Beach Resort

SFX
Bonus week at Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta, plus 5 free days at Buganvilias for depositing last year with them

Plus a few weeks I own without exchanging.  Not a bad year!


----------



## classiclincoln

We've also never been unhappy with our exchanges.  We've been very fortunate to get some really great trades with our units (which I'm hoping will make it easier to sell them).  Here are the trades we've gotten in 2017 and 2018:

2017
Week 21 3 BR Grande Vista to week 2 studio SVC @Waikiki Marina @ the Ilikai
Week 14 2 BR Grand Chateau to week 6 2 BR Acoya Private Residences in Curacao
Week 49 1 BR Renaissance Aruba to week 50 studio Bluebeard's Castle in St. Thomas (cancelled hurricane)

2018
Week 21 3 BR Grande Vista to week 43 2 BR Marriott's Ocean Watch Villas @ Grand Dunes, Myrtle Beach
Week 12 BR Grand Chateau to week 5 BR Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club
Week 49 1 BR Renaissance Aruba to week 18 1 BR Bluewater Resort & Marina, Hilton Head 

We also just got (pending confirmation) a week 52 1 BR unit at the RIU in Aruba (non AI) with our 2019 Renaissance Aruba week 49!!!

Yay!


----------



## Egret1986

klpca said:


> I'm happy too - in fact I've never been unhappy with our trades over the past seven years. Btw, fun thread idea!






classiclincoln said:


> We've also never been unhappy with our exchanges.



Agree also.  I've been exchanging through one timeshare exchange company for 33 years.  I am very happy about all of my exchanges this year, as I am every year. 

Two exchanges are taking us to areas we've never been (Cancun and Santa Fe), one is taking us back to a much loved timeshare cottage that we enjoyed previously on beautiful Hilton Head, and two are trades back into resorts where I own in areas I never grow tired of (Virginia Beach oceanfront and North Carolina's Outer Banks).

I will not be extending my membership in 2019 with RCI.  While I've always enjoyed every exchange, it's time to head in a new direction!



dominidude said:


> What would have made it better is if I could have made these through TUG timeshare exchange, that way I could have saved on the exchange fee as well.



Agreed!


----------



## rboesl

In 2017 I was able to use points from my February Aruba studio to book a studio at Morritt's Tortuga on Grand Cayman and a studio at MVC at Melia Caribe Tropical in Dominican Republic (both also in February). Then sold the Morritt's to cover better than half my Aruba maintenance fees.


----------



## mdurette

I’m super excited about the unit I just found sitting in inventory yesterday!
Traded 1BR coconut palms II new Smyrna winter week for 1BR at Marriott ocean club Aruba for thanksgiviing week.  With a Monday start, perfect for us!


----------



## eschjw

I deposited my 1 bedroom deluxe HICV Las Vegas Desert Club 2017 NYE week with DAE. I got 2 exchanges for the 1 deposit. I booked a 1 bedroom Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club for April 2018 and a 2 bedroom Bella Vista Village Greens II June 2018.

I have posted my 2018 NYE 1 bedroom deluxe HICV Las Vegas Desert Club week in the Owner Exchange Forum looking for Yellowstone area 2019 or Santa Fe early Oct. 2019.


----------



## Bailey#1

Basically, I got these two for my one deposit with RCI.
Traded my Avenue Plaza 1BR NOLA for 1 week in Sedona at Arroyo Roble resort 2BR in March, and 1 week at HGVC at Tuscany Orlando 2 BR in November.


----------



## kherbold

I exchange quite a bit.
Since I live a lot of the year in Baja Sur
I find it easy to exchange into the resorts in a and near Cabo... just for a getaway.

My timeshare is the Kuhio Banyan... never been there.... just use it as a trader thru RCI
My one week at the Banyan gets me 4 or 5 weeks in Mexico... so that's a great deal for me.


----------



## exyeh

Hi, Vacation Forever: Is this because you paid $199 upgrade fee so you can exchange into a 1/2 bedroom units?

Studio Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I (Red season) to 1BR Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II (Red season)

Studio Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I (Red Season) to 2BR Marriott's Newport Coast (Platinum season)

Thank you for helping in advance!!


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

4000 Marriott DC points exchanged for 3 units at Vidanta Grand Luxxe Rivera Maya (2 one BR & 1 studio) for group of 8 traveling.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

My 2 bedroom Quarter House for a 2 bedroom at SPINNAKER AT SHIPYARD for this summer. This was a $125 direct trade thru the Quarter House...


----------



## chemteach

MROP weeks for Lake Tahoe Vacation Resorts 2 Bedroom Xmas week and 2 bedroom july HGVC Marbrisa in Carlsbad
Sheraton Broadway Plantation 1 BR last year for 1 BR Royal Islander Xmas week


----------



## Caligirlfrtx

Bill4728 said:


> We made two outstanding trades this spring
> 
> A> Traded  a labor day , 1 bd at the mountainside lodge in Whistler* Received*  second week of July in a 1 bd at the Hyatt Highlands inn in Carmel
> 
> B> Traded  an October week in a 1 bd at Club Intrawest in Whistler *Received*  second week of July in a 1 bd at the Hyatt Highlands inn in Carmel
> 
> YES we got two units at the Hyatt in Carmel for mid July!!



How does this happen? Is there a particular month that I should look for HHIC or did you just deposit and then wait for them to contact  you? Does is just depend on what you are depositing? I don't know how to use II, Im a new member there.  Do I have to put an  ongoing search and if so, is there a cost for that and can I do that online or do i have to call?


----------



## lily28

Got a 3 bedroom penthouse unit at Hilton Hawaiian village lagoon tower at Honolulu 7/27/2019 to 8/3/19 using worldmark


----------



## suzannesimon

Caligirlfrtx said:


> How does this happen? Is there a particular month that I should look for HHIC or did you just deposit and then wait for them to contact  you? Does is just depend on what you are depositing? I don't know how to use II, Im a new member there.  Do I have to put an  ongoing search and if so, is there a cost for that and can I do that online or do i have to call?



You really need to do an ongoing search online.  You pay when you submit the search but they reimburse you if it doesn't come through.  The more resorts and weeks you enter as acceptable, the more likely you will have success.


----------



## Oti_romo

lily28 said:


> Got a 3 bedroom penthouse unit at Hilton Hawaiian village lagoon tower at Honolulu 7/27/2019 to 8/3/19 using worldmark


How in the world did you manage that?


----------



## taterhed

Oti_romo said:


> How in the world did you manage that?


Patience Grasshopper....


----------



## hurnik

Exchanged a 1 BR 2400 point Las Vegas Flamingo HGVC with SFX for a 3 BR Hacienda del Mar in Cabo.
Since I'm diamond SFX, it was $149 for the exchange fee and $199 for the upgrade from 1 to 3 BR (if it had been a 2 BR unit, I would've gotten a free upgrade).
Approx "cost" with Hilton MF and stuff brings it to about $900.


----------



## lily28

Oti_romo said:


> How in the world did you manage that?



I also keep getting match to a 3 bedroom at lagoon tower 6/27 using wyndham portal needing 300,000 Wyndham points. I keep releasing and keep getting match. If interested, can start an ongoing search


----------



## JudyH

I am at the Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge, Colorado. This is a HGVC  resort exchange thru RCI. I forget how many TPUs. Maybe 25 per week. I have two consecutive weeks here. It is a 1 in 4 year exchange. I booked about 18 months ago for a two bedroom unit.

 This is the best place I have ever exchanged to. The unit is beautiful. The service is great. The staff is so friendly. There is a free shuttle to take you anywhere in town. Parking here is free. There is no daily surcharge.

I will post a review when I return.


----------



## mauitraveler

Traded: Westin Kierland Villas smaller 1BR through II
Received:  Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North 1BR for 7/13/19


----------



## lily28

I use Sheraton desert oasis and get match to a 2 bedroom Westin nanea for 8/2-8/9/19. Would have prefer a sat checkin in 8/3 since we still be at Hilton Hawaii village till 8/3 but no other checkin dates available


----------



## WyldSmurf

I was able to get back to back weeks in Hawaii for 2019 with two Florida Panhandle weeks to celebrate my 10 year wedding Anniversary and Fourth of July
Marriott Legends Edge (Platinum 2BR non lock off) week 24 for Marriott Ko Olina week 26 Friday check in 
Marriott Legends Edge (Gold 2BR non lock off) week 7 for Marriott Kauai Beach Club week 27 Friday check in

The first week is not really that impressive but later getting second week with the lower value week made me very happy and not having overlap or gaps WOOT!


----------



## lifesabeach101

Wow this thread is old but I thought I would contribute anyway.

I initally joined TUG in 1996 when we went Maui and purchased a 2 bedroom Sands of Kanaha EOY for $10,000.  

Got buyers remorce and recinded thanks to TUG and all the helpful advice.

Anywho, I learned so much and have owned and sold many resales along the way.

I love my little portfolio now.

Some of my best trades have been using my little points studios Napa Riverpoint and my little Ocean Landings Hotel units.  Amazing traders and the Ocean Landings is only $217.

Back when II was letting us trade studios for 2 to 4 bedrooms I was getting 2 bedroom Oahu Marriott on a regular basis.  As well as Manhattan Club, using my South Africa timeshares, Mt Amanzi and Dickolo.
4 bedroom units (twice) at the Cliffs club in Princeville.
3 bedroom and the Sands of Kanaha.

Lots of sightings too, amazing stuff.

We use these exchanges for our employees, family and friends and us when we have the time.

BTW, I got 3 timeshares from the bargain basement for free; Our Paniolo Greens, Kahana Village and my favorite, Napa Riverpoint.

Thanks Tuggers fpr all the great years lf timeshare memories.

Love ypu guy's.


----------



## lifesabeach101

hurnik said:


> Exchanged a 1 BR 2400 point Las Vegas Flamingo HGVC with SFX for a 3 BR Hacienda del Mar in Cabo.
> Since I'm diamond SFX, it was $149 for the exchange fee and $199 for the upgrade from 1 to 3 BR (if it had been a 2 BR unit, I would've gotten a free upgrade).
> Approx "cost" with Hilton MF and stuff brings it to about $900.


The 3 bedropm, penthouse, at the Hacienda is AMAZING!!


----------



## klpca

Used my last one bedroom Marriott DSV2 (now sold) for an exchange at Marriott Frenchman's Cove in May. Even better that it lines up with our Tradewinds week almost perfectly, so we're spending two weeks in the USVI/BVI's. Only through the magic of timeshares!


----------



## sweetbutter

I think that's a great idea


----------



## Grammarhero

Used a 2BR Summer Williamsburg Plantation ($437 MF) to trade for a HGVC 2BR Summer SeaWorld Orlando ($1100 MF).  After $175 resort fee and $200 exchange fee, I'm still ahead $288.  Thanks TUG and Distressed Sightings!


----------



## bizaro86

Grammarhero said:


> Used a 2BR Summer Williamsburg Plantation ($437 MF) to trade for a HGVC 2BR Summer SeaWorld Orlando ($1100 MF).  After $175 resort fee and $200 exchange fee, I'm still ahead $288.  Thanks TUG and Distressed Sightings!


Even better than that - your trader unit probably cost less upfront than a 7000 point HGVC week.


----------



## twise625

Hats off to those who recommended the summer 4 bed units at the Williamsburg Plantation (now Vacation Village at Williamsburg) as II traders!  I got one on ebay last spring for under $300 all in with free 2020 usage  - I pre-payed the 2021 maintenance fees and so far have gotten 2 Hawaii weeks next spring Kona Coast 1 bed, 2 bath on the big island, and The Cliffs Club 2/2 on Kauai (our exchange locations are being driven by proximity to good surfing spots for my husband).  Last night I matched on an OGS to a 2/2 Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah for Dec 13-20 for early season skiing.


----------



## Eric B

twise625 said:


> Hats off to those who recommended the summer 4 bed units at the Williamsburg Plantation (now Vacation Village at Williamsburg) as II traders!  I got one on ebay last spring for under $300 all in with free 2020 usage  - I pre-payed the 2021 maintenance fees and so far have gotten 2 Hawaii weeks next spring Kona Coast 1 bed, 2 bath on the big island, and The Cliffs Club 2/2 on Kauai (our exchange locations are being driven by proximity to good surfing spots for my husband).  Last night I matched on an OGS to a 2/2 Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah for Dec 13-20 for early season skiing.



What week is it?  I just picked up an EOYE there week 24, but haven't exchanged with it yet.


----------



## twise625

Eric B said:


> What week is it?  I just picked up an EOYE there week 24, but haven't exchanged with it yet.


Week 32.  So far I have been very impressed with the exchanges it is pulling.


----------



## Grammarhero

twise625 said:


> Hats off to those who recommended the summer 4 bed units at the Williamsburg Plantation (now Vacation Village at Williamsburg) as II traders!  I got one on ebay last spring for under $300 all in with free 2020 usage  - I pre-payed the 2021 maintenance fees and so far have gotten 2 Hawaii weeks next spring Kona Coast 1 bed, 2 bath on the big island, and The Cliffs Club 2/2 on Kauai (our exchange locations are being driven by proximity to good surfing spots for my husband).  Last night I matched on an OGS to a 2/2 Marriott Mountainside, Park City, Utah for Dec 13-20 for early season skiing.


Congrats.  I got one for $360.  Great traders.  I regularly see $1100 2BR MVC units exchanged for the $437 2BR VV week 33 Williamsburg units.  I have week 33 and week 15, though the latter aren't as good traders.

for week 15, I was paid $250 to take over.  Although the week 33 costs me $610 more, I’m happy with the exchanges.  I don’t see the $1100 2BR MVC units for the VV Williamsburg week 15 that I do for week 33.


----------



## Eric B

Grammarhero said:


> Congrats.  I got one for $360.  Great traders.  I regularly see $1100 2BR MVC units exchanged for the $437 2BR VV Williamsburg units.  I have week 33 and week 15, though the latter aren't as good traders.



That makes sense.  TDI for weeks 23-34 is regularly 150, while week 15 only does well when Easter falls there - decent this year, but ~100 when it doesn't.  I also have a week 31 annual at The Colonies at Williamsburg and have done very well with it trading in II.


----------



## Grammarhero

Eric B said:


> That makes sense.  TDI for weeks 23-34 is regularly 150, while week 15 only does well when Easter falls there - decent this year, but ~100 when it doesn't.  I also have a week 31 annual at The Colonies at Williamsburg and have done very well with it trading in II.
> 
> View attachment 25268


I checked my paperwork.  Although I actually paid $460 for week 33, I got free 2BR usage.  As such, I pretty much got week 33 for free.  Week 33 gets me 102k II pts each 2BR.  

For week 15, which I was paid $250 to accept, I get 92k II pts this year, but 68k II pts next year.  Ugh.


----------



## Eric B

Grammarhero said:


> I checked my paperwork.  Although I actually paid $460 for week 33, I got free 2BR usage.  As such, I pretty much got week 33 for free.  Week 33 gets me 102k II pts each 2BR.
> 
> For week 15, which I was paid $250 to accept, I get 92k II pts this year, but 68k II pts next year.  Ugh.



My VV Williamsburg isn’t in points, but trades as week deposits.  Not sure how much different the trading power is.


----------



## Grammarhero

Eric B said:


> My VV Williamsburg isn’t in points, but trades as week deposits.  Not sure how much different the trading power is.


I think II has an algorithm that tabs the weeks to the points.  You may want to consider II’s shortexchange, so that you can book two shorter stays rather than an entire week.


----------



## twise625

Eric B said:


> My VV Williamsburg isn’t in points, but trades as week deposits.  Not sure how much different the trading power is.



Same here - trades in II as weeks


----------



## heathpack

I had to cancel a 3BR oceanview Hyatt Ka’anapali week late due to COVID, and deposited 2950 Hyatt points into Interval.

Just made my first exchange using those points: 870 points for a 1BR Sedona Summit, check in April 9, 2020.  We really love the location of this resort relative to mountain bike trails, easy to ride for a week right from the condo.

Only 2110 more points to use, lol.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I really liked Sedona Summit.  What a great exchange!


----------



## beejaybeeohio

RCI returned our 38 TPUs used for Royal Regency Paris starting 9/12. So we now were back to our original 47. I used 16 for a 3 bedroom Crown Point Ruidoso NM 4/16 and 15 for Club Wyndham Taos studio 4/23. We've not been to either area of New Mexico, though we've spent time in Santa Fe and years ago took a day trip on the Cumbres & Toltec RR.

We still have 16 TPUs to book a resort by the end of this year for a start date as late as 6/30/2021!


----------



## jackio

Exchanged a 1BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation Gold float week for Marriott Pulse NYC hotel room 12/27/20 - 1/3/21.


----------



## heathpack

jackio said:


> Exchanged a 1BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation Gold float week for Marriott Pulse NYC hotel room 12/27/20 - 1/3/21.



That is a great one!


----------



## easyrider

We traded 91 VI points for a 1 bed Sedona Summit. We used VI's owner exchange program. The exchange fee was $145. I think we are into it about $827.00 for the entire week. While it doesn't seem like a screaming deal we really like Sedona. 

Bill


----------



## LovinTheTropics

this year...
1 bedroom SDO for 2 bedroom Marriott Newport Coast Villas in August
1 bedroom Lagunamar for 2 bedroom Four Seasons Aviara in October

then 
AC's
2 bedroom Marriott Frenchman's Cove (Oct)
2 bedroom Hyatt Pinon Pointe (next Feb)
2 bedroom Marriott Shadow Ridge Enclaves (2 weeks) (Sept)
2 bedroom Hacienda Encantada (next May)
1 bedroom Lagunamar
and then these Hawaii weeks which will hopefully move
2 bedroom Ko'Olina (Oct)
2 bedroom Ko'Olina (Dec)
2 bedroom Waiohai Beach Club (Dec)


----------



## TravelTime

This week, I traded for 3 weeks at Four Seasons Aviara (FSA). 2 weeks are consecutive in early November and 1 week is over Christmas holidays. I traded one Four Seasons Aviara 2 bedroom and got 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom and 1 week in a 1 bedroom. So I ended up with 3 weeks for 1 week. These were deposited with Elite Alliance and Interval International. The exchange fees were $595 and $695 with EA and $327 with II. The actual MF per week is about $2800. So I am estimating that the cost for the 3 weeks would be about $7600 (I only allocated $2000 to the one bedroom, however it is during a prime week). So the savings compared to the MF and exchange fees I paid was about $3100. If it weren’t for Covid, I would not have traded back into FSA but we can drive.


----------



## CPNY

jackio said:


> Exchanged a 1BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation Gold float week for Marriott Pulse NYC hotel room 12/27/20 - 1/3/21.


What will you do? Nyc will still be shut down then lol.


----------



## jackio

CPNY said:


> What will you do? Nyc will still be shut down then lol.


I bought E-plus lol


----------



## heathpack

Well, we’ve had such a great time here in Park City that we‘d like to replicate the trip again next year.  I was previously planning on using 120-day restricted DC points to book 12 days in late Sept next year to see fall foliage.  And I still might.

But this morning, Labor Day at Marriott Mountainside week popped up in II.  So... I booked it, a one BR unit for 740 pts.  I’ll either look for a second contiguous II week, or more likely add days with my restricted 120-day DC points.  Or maybe if I can get the entire 12 day reservation I was planning on, I’ll cancel this Labor Day week and EPlus it.

So of my 2950 Hyatt points for my cancelled 3BR Hyatt Kaanapali week, I’ve now booked:
April 1BR Sedona Summit 870 pt
Nov studio Four Seasons Troon North (Scottsdale) 430 pt
Labor Day 1BR Marriott Mountainside 740 pt

Only 910 points to go!


----------



## CPNY

jackio said:


> I bought E-plus lol


Smart! Our leadership is still very cautious. Also, who knows what the winter will bring when flu season starts, they may want to try and slow down the flu


----------



## liongate88

Need help with IL. How do you trade in interval for a float week 1-52?  The deed says week 41. Would this mean you have to deposit to IL using the deed week 41 or you reserve a different week then deposit to IL


----------



## klpca

liongate88 said:


> Need help with IL. How do you trade in interval for a float week 1-52?  The deed says week 41. Would this mean you have to deposit to IL using the deed week 41 or you reserve a different week then deposit to IL


If it's your Kierland or SDO weeks, Vistana will make a blended deposit for you - you don't have to choose a week. (HGVC and Disney don't trade in Interval, primarily RCI).

 You can go into your interval account, find the tab that says "my units" then scroll down to find the unit that you want to deposit (watch the year that you are depositing)  then click on the deposit button. You need to decide if you are depositing the entire 2 bedroom unit or get two trades by depositing two one bedroom units.


----------



## sfwilshire

beejaybeeohio said:


> RCI returned our 38 TPUs used for Royal Regency Paris starting 9/12. So we now were back to our original 47. I used 16 for a 3 bedroom Crown Point Ruidoso NM 4/16 and 15 for Club Wyndham Taos studio 4/23. We've not been to either area of New Mexico, though we've spent time in Santa Fe and years ago took a day trip on the Cumbres & Toltec RR.
> 
> We still have 16 TPUs to book a resort by the end of this year for a start date as late as 6/30/2021!



We enjoyed a week in Ruidoso a couple of years ago. White Sands was lovely. 

Sheila


----------



## donnaval

Scored a 3-br at the Hilton Ocean 22 Myrtle Beach starting 9/26 for 13 TPUs.  Very pleased with this one!


----------



## jtmaske

Two bedroom Four Seasons Scottsdale Oct 2020 for studio Grand Lodge Peak 7 July 2021.  No Interval unit upgrade fee.  (October is on the border between unbearable and pleasant in Scottsdale, and of course there is Covid, but still ....)


----------



## Grammarhero

10 TPU to trade into Outer Banks Beach Club 1BR this weekend, which usually has $600 MF.  With $240 exchange fee and $150 in TPU, I’m ahead $210.  No resort fees.


----------



## heathpack

jtmaske said:


> Two bedroom Four Seasons Scottsdale Oct 2020 for studio Grand Lodge Peak 7 July 2021.  No Interval unit upgrade fee.  (October is on the border between unbearable and pleasant in Scottsdale, and of course there is Covid, but still ....)



Good one.


----------



## travelhacker

1 Bedroom AKV for 56500 RCI points in February of 2021.


----------



## heathpack

travelhacker said:


> 1 Bedroom AKV for 56500 RCI points in February of 2021.



another good one!


----------



## Grammarhero

This 4BR, 1 week Massanutten usually has $893 MF.  After calling RCI to get the $129 exchange fee, $93 housekeeping fee, $182 service fee, and 16 TPU worth $240, I’m still ahead $249.


----------



## bnoble

I don't know if it is a great one or not, but we're intrigued.

Hotel on the Cay #1597
Hotel 4(2) No kitchen
2/4/23 23TPU via RCI Weeks

This is an older hotel that just happens to be sitting on its own very small island a few hundred yards off the coast of St. Croix near Christiansted. There is a boat that shuttles back and forth--complimentary for hotel guests--a tiki bar, some sand, turltes, and fish. The pool has been broken for years, as has the "water feature" and there is no sign that any of that will change. There is a dorm-sized fridge, coffee pot, microwave, and toaster. Definitely different from the glitzy resorts we sometimes enjoy, but the reviews commonly point to a very welcoming staff. This might be exactly what we need for a good mid-winter break a couple years from now.

(Edited to add unit size/kitchen info)


----------



## Lisa P

bnoble said:


> I don't know if it is a great one or not, but we're intrigued. Hotel on the Cay #1597


Goodness, so am I!    Will look forward to your review, even though it's 2 years away.


----------



## easyrider

Traded a one bed Villa del Palmar Puerto Vallarta fall week into a two bedroom Grand Lux Nuevo Vallarta winter week yesterday. Maybe the best trade for us so far. 

Bill


----------



## klpca

We've landed some great trades for this year, but all were made when things were still shut down. We traded an SDO 1 bedroom into Hyatt Carmel for next month, used GPX to trade into a July week at WorldMark Depoe Bay, an SDO 1 bedroom into Ko Olina 2 bedroom later this month, and another SDO 1 bedroom for a studio at WKORV for my daughter's honeymoon later this fall. I was hoping to upgrade that into a larger unit using eplus, but there is just no inventory for this year in Hawaii so that may be it. Luckily they are super easygoing and will be happy with whatever they get. I have definitely seen the inventory dry up in the past two months. It's slim pickins out there in exchange-land!


----------



## rickandcindy23

klpca said:


> We've landed some great trades for this year, but all were made when things were still shut down. We traded an SDO 1 bedroom into Hyatt Carmel for next month, used GPX to trade into a July week at WorldMark Depoe Bay, an SDO 1 bedroom into Ko Olina 2 bedroom later this month, and another SDO 1 bedroom for a studio at WKORV for my daughter's honeymoon later this fall. I was hoping to upgrade that into a larger unit using eplus, but there is just no inventory for this year in Hawaii so that may be it. Luckily they are super easygoing and will be happy with whatever they get. I have definitely seen the inventory dry up in the past two months. It's slim pickins out there in exchange-land!


The studios at Westin are fabulous.  That is a great get for honeymooners. 

I keep watching with my 2 bed Marriott for a Ko Olina 2 bedroom.  Never seems to happen for me.


----------



## klpca

rickandcindy23 said:


> The studios at Westin are fabulous.  That is a great get for honeymooners.
> 
> I keep watching with my 2 bed Marriott for a Ko Olina 2 bedroom.  Never seems to happen for me.


Thanks for the info about the Westin. I feel better.

Btw the two bedroom at Ko Olina came a few months ago - I think that people were still hesitant about Hawaii. All bets are off now. It could be years before I get that again since I don't have a Marriott trader.


----------



## rickandcindy23

klpca said:


> Thanks for the info about the Westin. I feel better.
> 
> Btw the two bedroom at Ko Olina came a few months ago - I think that people were still hesitant about Hawaii. All bets are off now. It could be years before I get that again since I don't have a Marriott trader.


We just stayed in a studio.  They have such a nice layout.  Too bad all of the studios on Maui aren't as spacious.  The kitchen was perfect for us, and the washer/dryer, king-sized Westin Heavenly Bed, and the Heavenly bath.  We enjoyed our view of the koi pond.  It was an exchange.  Such a great exchange!


----------



## escanoe

I believe my best exchange bargain yet with RCI Points was a 3 BR cottage at Port O’Call on Hilton Head Island for 7,500 RCI Points for late February/early March. I booked it a few weeks ahead as a 2 bedroom at Spinnaker Waterside at a discounted rate. Then as the exchange approached I received a free upgrade to the 3 BR at Port O’Call though an RCI platinum free upgrade request.


----------



## CPNY

klpca said:


> We've landed some great trades for this year, but all were made when things were still shut down. We traded an SDO 1 bedroom into Hyatt Carmel for next month, used GPX to trade into a July week at WorldMark Depoe Bay, an SDO 1 bedroom into Ko Olina 2 bedroom later this month, and another SDO 1 bedroom for a studio at WKORV for my daughter's honeymoon later this fall. I was hoping to upgrade that into a larger unit using eplus, but there is just no inventory for this year in Hawaii so that may be it. Luckily they are super easygoing and will be happy with whatever they get. I have definitely seen the inventory dry up in the past two months. It's slim pickins out there in exchange-land!


That SDO is a good trader huh? Is it a 1-52 or a true platinum?

so far with my RCI points in my first year, animal kingdom lodge

SVV 1 bedroom into a 2 bedroom Westin Nanea and another 1 bedroom into 2 bedroom MSU


----------



## klpca

CPNY said:


> That SDO is a good trader huh? Is it a 1-52 or a true platinum?
> 
> so far with my RCI points in my first year, animal kingdom lodge
> 
> SVV 1 bedroom into a 2 bedroom Westin Nanea and another 1 bedroom into 2 bedroom MSU


Vanilla 1-52. It's hands down our best trader.


----------



## heathpack

Well all my exchange plans went to hell because we decided to breed our dog.  Since we plan on keeping a puppy there goes our travel from mid April- she’s due any day now through August or so.  And one of my colleagues was out on leave Jan to March, so I couldn’t travel then either.

I just retraded my Sedona week (which was supposed to be happening now) for a week at David Walleys Resort in Minden Nv, near Tahoe.  There’s some great MTB trails, and hot springs at the resort and it’s pet friendly!  Yay.  Will connect that week to a work related conference in Fish Camp (south of Yosemite), followed by a few days in a cabin in Foresta, which is inside Yosemite I think.  That will be puppy’s second trip, the first is a non timeshare trip.

The afforementioned park city  weeks will need to be changed on account of the Puppy must travel and be exposed to the world.  We’re looking at the Phoenix area for Nov-Villas at Cave Creek and Villas at Gold Canyon are both pet friendly.  We’d typically go to sedona but are happy tp try Phoenix this year.


----------



## vikingsholm

heathpack said:


> Well all my exchange plans went to hell because we decided to breed our dog.  Since we plan on keeping a puppy there goes our travel from mid April- she’s due any day now through August or so.  And one of my colleagues was out on leave Jan to March, so I couldn’t travel then either.
> 
> I just retraded my Sedona week (which was supposed to be happening now) for a week at David Walleys Resort in Minden Nv, near Tahoe.  There’s some great MTB trails, and hot springs at the resort and it’s pet friendly!  Yay.  Will connect that week to a work related conference in Fish Camp (south of Yosemite), followed by a few days in a cabin in Foresta, which is inside Yosemite I think.  That will be puppy’s second trip, the first is a non timeshare trip.
> 
> The afforementioned park city  weeks will need to be changed on account of the Puppy must travel and be exposed to the world.  We’re looking at the Phoenix area for Nov-Villas at Cave Creek and Villas at Gold Canyon are both pet friendly.  We’d typically go to sedona but are happy tp try Phoenix this year.


Hey heathpack, we traded into Hyatt Sedona and are here this week, maybe got your unit, ha. Great to be here again as always.

Since you mentioned David Walleys - I know that you are familiar with the mountain bike trails around Lake Tahoe itself. In case you hadn't seen these others yet though, there are also some nice trails on the east side of the mountains in the Carson Valley area by Genoa, especially the Clear Creek Trail and Genoa trail system. Maybe hotter if you're going in summer, but we hike them even in dry/warm winter years, and see bikers especially on the Clear Creek trail.

So, in case you didn't know about these yet, or if you do and it might be news for other readers here, here's the link to their trails:





__





						Carson Valley Trails Association
					






					carsonvalleytrails.org


----------



## heathpack

vikingsholm said:


> Hey heathpack, we traded into Hyatt Sedona and are here this week, maybe got your unit, ha. Great to be here again as always.
> 
> Since you mentioned David Walleys - I know that you are familiar with the mountain bike trails around Lake Tahoe itself. In case you hadn't seen these others yet though, there are also some nice trails on the east side of the mountains in the Carson Valley area by Genoa, especially the Clear Creek Trail and Genoa trail system. Maybe hotter if you're going in summer, but we hike them even in dry/warm winter years, and see bikers especially on the Clear Creek trail.
> 
> So, in case you didn't know about these yet, or if you do and it might be news for other readers here, here's the link to their trails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson Valley Trails Association
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carsonvalleytrails.org



Ha!  Part of the reason we traded into David Walle was to ride the Clear Creek Trail.  I rode it last time we were in the Tahoe area and it’s one of my favorites.  Oct is a good time of year for that trail.


----------



## rickandcindy23

David Walley's being pet friendly is great news to me.  I had no idea.  Good to know.


----------



## heathpack

Well we got our exchange into the Villas of Gold Canyon for Thanksgiving week.  Pet friendly and there’s a bunch of mountain bikes trails within riding distance.  We already eplus’ed our other Marriott Mountainside week into David Walleys for Memorial Day week next year, but we may change that to Villas at Cave Creek to make Arizona a two week trip in Nov.


----------



## heathpack

Ok I got everything rebooked into pet friendly accommodations.

I called David Walleys and there’s a two pet maximum.  Puppy makes three so I grabbed a studio getaway.  Husband will be officially checked into to the getaway unit with one dog, I’ll be in the 1BR with the other two dogs.  Maybe they will be able combine the units.  Of course he will only “officially” be in the other room.  Unless we have a big argument lol.

Just this morning I grabbed the week prior to Thanksgiving at the Villas of Cave Creek, also pet friendly.  So we’ll have one week in the far northern reaches of metro Phoenix, and the second week at the Villas of Gold Canyon, east of Phoenix.  Both areas have lots of mountain bike trails and it’s a good time of year for MTB there.  I don’t know much about the resorts, but this year is a great one for trying new stuff, since we won’t want to board the baby until she’s a little older.

So there you have it:  one 3BR week at Hyatt Kaanapali has been turned into an early Oct week in the Tahoe area, and two weeks in Phoenix AZ, all with our three little dogs included.


----------



## klpca

I will update one of my favorite threads on TUG. I just canceled two trips booked through RCI for next year because I couldn't stomach the stress of planning international travel right now. Our upcoming BVI trip has given me some gray hairs. The current "insurance" from RCI gave me a credit for the exchange fees so it wasn't too much of a hit. I was able to book an 8 night stay at Meadow Lake in Columbia Falls in August. We'll be spending most of our time in Glacier. Then I eplussed into a week at Island Park (near Yellowstone) for the following week. My National-Park-loving husband is thrilled to be doing two parks next summer. I am pretty amazed myself and can hardly wait for those trips.


----------



## Eric B

We have a National Park free pass for being disabled veterans, so like doing that sort of thing, too.


----------



## klpca

Eric B said:


> We have a National Park free pass for being disabled veterans, so like doing that sort of thing, too.


We finally qualified for the old folks pass so we're pretty stoked. We've been paying a lot of entrance fees (or annual pass fees) over the years. Although I remember seeing those senior passes listed when we drove up to the gate to pay and thinking things like "who still goes to NP when they are seniors?" or "it will be a million years until we qualify for that!", yet here we are. It happened when we weren't looking.


----------



## easyrider

klpca said:


> We finally qualified for the old folks pass so we're pretty stoked. We've been paying a lot of entrance fees (or annual pass fees) over the years. Although I remember seeing those senior passes listed when we drove up to the gate to pay and thinking things like "who still goes to NP when they are seniors?" or "it will be a million years until we qualify for that!", yet here we are. It happened when we weren't looking.



We finally bought a Pass a while back. We went to Mt Rainier and forgot the pass. I thought my wife had it and she thought I had it. We paid admission and went to Paradise and the visitor center.

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23

klpca said:


> We finally qualified for the old folks pass so we're pretty stoked. We've been paying a lot of entrance fees (or annual pass fees) over the years. Although I remember seeing those senior passes listed when we drove up to the gate to pay and thinking things like "who still goes to NP when they are seniors?" or "it will be a million years until we qualify for that!", yet here we are. It happened when we weren't looking.


When we got our senior pass, I was planning all of our trips near the National Parks on purpose for a while.  I have gotten away from that, but this thread is reminding me to do that again.  So many great parks we have not seen.  I appreciate the parks and Teddy Roosevelt's and John Muir's vision for the country to save land and trees for recreational purposes.


----------



## klpca

easyrider said:


> We finally bought a Pass a while back. We went to Mt Rainier and forgot the pass. I thought my wife had it and she thought I had it. We paid admission and went to Paradise and the visitor center.
> 
> Bill


Yeah, we forgot it on one of our last trips (a lot of state parks accept it as a pass as well). It was only $7 to enter the park but I had to laugh.


----------



## TheHolleys87

My dad got a NP Senior Pass way back when they were free, and as soon as we were old enough, my husband got one for $10. Every time we entered a national park last month, we’d see the sign showing the current price as $80 and smile at our good fortune.


----------



## marmite

Pre-pandemic, I traded 3 of my 1BD SDO gold weeks (mix of small and larger 1 bedrooms from my lockoff) for 3 Westin Nanea two bedrooms in Summer, all for the same week. I was able to put a large family trip together that I then had to cancel it all and re-trade several times until the E-plus certificates were all used up.  I'm sure you have all done similar these past couple of years.

I am attempting to pull that big trip off again so I can invite the extended family while their kids are out of school, but this year there were no Nanea summer deposits. The best I could do this year for booking Hawaii Summer 2022 was 3, 1BDR full kitchen Westin Kaanapali North weeks.  I have also used SDO to trade into Westin Kierland for Christmas week, but dollar for dollar I think Hawaii is more valuable a trade.

I would love to know what people are matched to when they request ahead -- the trades I mention are just from searching on II and grabbing available inventory.


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> ….I grabbed the week prior to Thanksgiving at the Villas of Cave Creek, also pet friendly.  So we’ll have one week in the far northern reaches of metro Phoenix, and the second week at the Villas of Gold Canyon, east of Phoenix.  Both areas have lots of mountain bike trails and it’s a good time of year for MTB there.  I don’t know much about the resorts, but this year is a great one for trying new stuff, since we won’t want to board the baby until she’s a little older.
> 
> So there you have it:  one 3BR week at Hyatt Kaanapali has been turned into an early Oct week in the Tahoe area, and two weeks in Phoenix AZ, all with our three little dogs included.



Well…. we had an extra weekend of dachshund field trials added at the beginning of our season.  Right in the middle of my two timeshare weeks.  After much deliberation, I retraded my 1BR Gold Canyon Thanksgiving week for 1BR Westin Desert Willow week in Jan.  That’s my last retrade, so it’s Use It or Lose It.

So my 3BR Hyatt Kaanapali week ultimately turned into a week at David Walleys, a week at the Villas of Cave Creek, and a week at Westin Desert Willow.  This time I really am done!


----------



## Trav02554

I have owned at a small Maine TS for 10 years. I am obsessive about checking to see what is available, very flexible and have traded for:
Sheraton Atlantis
DVC - Boardwalk when it was with II
MVC Disneyland Paris
Marriott Harbor Lakes
MVC Ocean Club-During Covid
MVC- Dessert Springs
MVC- Newport Coast


----------



## The Colorado Kid

Trav02554 said:


> I have owned at a small Maine TS for 10 years. I am obsessive about checking to see what is available, very flexible and have traded for:
> Sheraton Atlantis
> DVC - Boardwalk when it was with II
> MVC Disneyland Paris
> Marriott Harbor Lakes
> MVC Ocean Club-During Covid
> MVC- Dessert Springs
> MVC- Newport Coast


RCI or II? Do you use ongoing searches?


----------



## Trav02554

II I have about half in searches and half in requests.


----------



## mdurette

I would say my 2021 exchanges were succesfull - even with alot of juggling around.

2 weeks at DVC Saratoga Spring on LM reduced TPUs of 15 each.  (March and August)
Thanksgiving at Hyatt Windward Point
Week 52 at Marriott Cypress Harbor (but I am looking for a better location to eplus too!)


----------



## marmite

My best exchange of 2021 was catching a Marriott Ocean Club (Lahaina Tower) 3 bedroom in November during Flexchange.  Full Oceanfront, 6th floor, just wonderful.  My SDO one bedroom sure was punching above it's weight for that trade!


----------



## js203

I bought my first and only timeshare in Nov 2019 and had to stay put for all of 2020 because of the pandemic. But then in 2021, I don’t know if it was beginner’s luck or what , I had much success getting really great flexchanges. All of them are 2brs. 

March Spring break : Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel 

April: Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, Lake Tahoe . The last week of ski season, but had new snow while we were there! 

May: Hyatt Pinon Pointe, Sedona . The week before Memorial Day, so glad we avoided the traffic of the long weekend. I lost $1200 to a scammer claiming he had a Sedona week to rent, but was able to snag a flexchange later on. 

Sept: Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas 

Thanksgiving: HGVC The Bay Club, Big Island. This was reserved with a regular RCI exchange back in 2020 when they did the bulk deposit.

And ending the year on a high note, I am at Embarc Palm Desert right now on a free AC!


----------



## wed100105

DVC switching to II will be an end of an era for us, but I am thrilled to be ending on a high note with two one bedroom units at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Kidani Village in Savannah view rooms this June.


----------



## The Colorado Kid

js203 said:


> I bought my first and only timeshare in Nov 2019 and had to stay put for all of 2020 because of the pandemic. But then in 2021, I don’t know if it was beginner’s luck or what , I had much success getting really great flexchanges. All of them are 2brs.
> 
> March Spring break : Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel
> 
> April: Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, Lake Tahoe . The last week of ski season, but had new snow while we were there!
> 
> May: Hyatt Pinon Pointe, Sedona . The week before Memorial Day, so glad we avoided the traffic of the long weekend. I lost $1200 to a scammer claiming he had a Sedona week to rent, but was able to snag a flexchange later on.
> 
> Sept: Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas
> 
> Thanksgiving: HGVC The Bay Club, Big Island. This was reserved with a regular RCI exchange back in 2020 when they did the bulk deposit.
> 
> And ending the year on a high note, I am at Embarc Palm Desert right now on a free AC!


Just checking for understanding "Free AC" - are you speaking of an Accommodation Certificate from Interval? When I go thru the booking process on those it costs me $325...maybe I am doing it wrong.


----------



## js203

[mention]The Colorado Kid [/mention] With a free AC you still have to pay the exchange fee plus tax. $300 something is about right.


----------



## tschwa2

The Colorado Kid said:


> Just checking for understanding "Free AC" - are you speaking of an Accommodation Certificate from Interval? When I go thru the booking process on those it costs me $325...maybe I am doing it wrong.


Some people got "free" AC due to a resort closing due to covid.  It may have been from an exchange or getaway week.  Some of those had no redemption fee, others were more like replacement weeks and only the normal exchange fee applied.  Other than that, AC's have a redemption fee. The price can vary but $325 would be in the ball park for most.


----------



## 10spro

Thought I'd share my 2021 timeshare exchange success doing manual trades through Interval. I own 3 White weeks at Marriott DSV-I, which I split and deposit into II for 6 weeks total, then manually trade for these amazing vacations. Time and time again, Marriott salespeople try to convince me that I will no longer be able to do this, and every year I do. I'm pretty proud of my accomplishments, successful primarily because my dates are flexible, and I am able to do last minute travel.

May: Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas (South), 1BR Oceanview Bldg 2, filtered ocean view through the trees (Exchange: 1BR DSV-I)
May: Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas (North), 1BR Islandview Bldg 7, glimpse of the ocean through pirate ship (Exchange: 1BR DSV-I)
June: Marriott Newport Coast Villas 2BR, pretty decent golf/canyon view (Exchange: Studio)
August: Marriott Timber Lodge (Tahoe) 1BR on top floor, no view, no balcony (Exchange: 1BR DSV-I)
Sep: Westin Nanea 2BR Oceanview Bldg 2, ground floor so very limited ocean view but nice open space next door (Exchange: Studio)
Nov: Four Seasons Aviara 1BR, top floor, golf view, very nice unit (Exchange: Studio)

In all fairness, the next 2 were check-in this year 2022, but the trade was made in 2021, and too good not to include here.

Jan: Marriott Ko Olina, 2BR Penthouse Oceanview, top floor Naia Tower, traded with my lowly little White DSV-I Studio
Jan: Marriott Ko Olina, 2BR Penthouse Oceanview, top floor Naia Tower, also traded with my DSV-I Studio


----------



## The Colorado Kid

js203 said:


> [mention]The Colorado Kid [/mention] With a free AC you still have to pay the exchange fee plus tax. $300 something is about right.


Thanks - that is my understanding as well...so in no way normally free unless a special circumstance


----------



## Monykalyn

The Colorado Kid said:


> Thanks - that is my understanding as well...so in no way normally free unless a special circumstance


no not "free" but compared with MF-it is nice to have an "extra" week for minimal cost.
We have an independent TS at Lake of the Ozarks that was gifted to us 20 years ago-MF<$700/yr(usually ~$500 but have 2 years of special assessment to update-first time we've had this), 3 bedroom treehouse villa (like Disney's Saratoga Springs but with an upstairs loft, and downstairs bed/bath as well)-
3 bedroom Cayman Islands beach front
Marriott by Disneyland Paris (the name escapes me--didn't get to use due to covid-was for May 2020)
Multiple Orlando MVC including christmas weeks, Thanksgiving weeks, summer weeks-think we've stayed at all the orlando MVC except Lakeshore. Got a 3 bedroom Grande Vista in 2020 when we drove the kiddo to UCF-Unit is HUGE.


mdurette said:


> Week 52 at Marriott Cypress Harbor (but I am looking for a better location to eplus too!)


I LOVE Cypress Harbor-probably my favorite of the MVC in Orlando. Are you wanting closer to Disney?
Perhaps the best though is the getaways available with II-can't beat 2 weeks in 2 bedroom on the beach over spring break in Cancun for <$800 last year-best "redo" of my 50th birthday ever.


----------



## MichaelColey

I got an exchange into a 3BR unit at Hyatt's Wild Oak for June!  I seldom see deposits there, have never seen a 3BR, and can't remember the last time I've seen a summer unit.

We actually have a cruise that conflicts with it, and I think we're going to cancel the cruise so we can go.


----------



## Mjasp

MichaelColey said:


> I got an exchange into a 3BR unit at Hyatt's Wild Oak for June!  I seldom see deposits there, have never seen a 3BR, and can't remember the last time I've seen a summer unit.
> 
> We actually have a cruise that conflicts with it, and I think we're going to cancel the cruise so we can go.


That’s great!  May I ask, what did you exchange for it?  Must be one good trader.


----------



## jwalk03

I just exchanged a Harbour Lake Studio (week 7 2023- President's Day Week) for a 1-Bedroom at Marriott's Summit Watch Park City, also for President's Day week 2023!  

Just sitting there available, not through an OGS.  I actually didn't even have the studio booked for 2023 yet, as I usually book July 4th week for the higher TDI, but I just couldn't pass this up so I held the Summit Watch in II, and made the reservation with MVC and grabbed it with the new reservation once it appeared again after I released it.


----------



## ScoopKona

Depending on where/when, II accommodation certificates can be a real bargain. I always seem to have one at my disposal. I used one Christmas week for a place in San Francisco. I would be lucky to get such a place on AirBnB or similar for $300 per *night*. So $300 was great.

In my experience, those certificates are only good for last-minute, spur of the moment trips -- extending a vacation you're already taking, for instance. We tacked-on SF to our week in Napa -- there was overlap because of check-in days. But Christmas in SF is more fun than Christmas at home.


----------



## Mongoose

Traded HICV into a 2BR at the Hilton Kohala for my 30th Anniversary through RCI.  Also had a great trade from II into a 2BR at Marriott Shadow Ridge for spring break.


----------



## Mongoose

Just picked up a 2BR at Marriott Canyon Villas with 1300 expiring Hyatt points on II.


----------



## TravelTime

marmite said:


> My best exchange of 2021 was catching a Marriott Ocean Club (Lahaina Tower) 3 bedroom in November during Flexchange.  Full Oceanfront, 6th floor, just wonderful.  My SDO one bedroom sure was punching above it's weight for that trade!



What is FlexChange?


----------



## TravelTime

Monykalyn said:


> no not "free" but compared with MF-it is nice to have an "extra" week for minimal cost.
> We have an independent TS at Lake of the Ozarks that was gifted to us 20 years ago-MF<$700/yr(usually ~$500 but have 2 years of special assessment to update-first time we've had this), 3 bedroom treehouse villa (like Disney's Saratoga Springs but with an upstairs loft, and downstairs bed/bath as well)-
> 3 bedroom Cayman Islands beach front
> Marriott by Disneyland Paris (the name escapes me--didn't get to use due to covid-was for May 2020)
> Multiple Orlando MVC including christmas weeks, Thanksgiving weeks, summer weeks-think we've stayed at all the orlando MVC except Lakeshore. Got a 3 bedroom Grande Vista in 2020 when we drove the kiddo to UCF-Unit is HUGE.
> 
> I LOVE Cypress Harbor-probably my favorite of the MVC in Orlando. Are you wanting closer to Disney?
> Perhaps the best though is the getaways available with II-can't beat 2 weeks in 2 bedroom on the beach over spring break in Cancun for <$800 last year-best "redo" of my 50th birthday ever.



Was the 3BR Cayman Islands beachfront a Morris’s property? If so which one and how did you like it? What is a week worth in one of those?


----------



## TravelTime

10spro said:


> Thought I'd share my 2021 timeshare exchange success doing manual trades through Interval. I own 3 White weeks at Marriott DSV-I, which I split and deposit into II for 6 weeks total, then manually trade for these amazing vacations. Time and time again, Marriott salespeople try to convince me that I will no longer be able to do this, and every year I do. I'm pretty proud of my accomplishments, successful primarily because my dates are flexible, and I am able to do last minute travel.
> 
> May: Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas (South), 1BR Oceanview Bldg 2, filtered ocean view through the trees (Exchange: 1BR DSV-I)
> May: Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas (North), 1BR Islandview Bldg 7, glimpse of the ocean through pirate ship (Exchange: 1BR DSV-I)
> June: Marriott Newport Coast Villas 2BR, pretty decent golf/canyon view (Exchange: Studio)
> August: Marriott Timber Lodge (Tahoe) 1BR on top floor, no view, no balcony (Exchange: 1BR DSV-I)
> Sep: Westin Nanea 2BR Oceanview Bldg 2, ground floor so very limited ocean view but nice open space next door (Exchange: Studio)
> Nov: Four Seasons Aviara 1BR, top floor, golf view, very nice unit (Exchange: Studio)
> 
> In all fairness, the next 2 were check-in this year 2022, but the trade was made in 2021, and too good not to include here.
> 
> Jan: Marriott Ko Olina, 2BR Penthouse Oceanview, top floor Naia Tower, traded with my lowly little White DSV-I Studio
> Jan: Marriott Ko Olina, 2BR Penthouse Oceanview, top floor Naia Tower, also traded with my DSV-I Studio



Wow some great trades esp the MKO 2BR PH ocean view. We just stayed there with DPs. You really lucked out. Was it just random that you picked a 2BR and that was the code? I wonder why MVC deposits those when they book up right away on their portal.


----------



## jrb916

Traded our every 3 year week at Stormy Point in Branson for a week at Point at Poipu!!  Thanks for all the great tips found on this site.  It made for a great spring break vacation.


----------



## 10spro

TravelTime said:


> Was it just random that you picked a 2BR and that was the code?


Random dumb luck. It was during a mini bulk deposit with many dates. I live a good life to be so lucky.


----------



## mdurette

TravelTime said:


> What is FlexChange?



I believe an exchange made within 60 days of check in.


----------



## TravelTime

mdurette said:


> I believe an exchange made within 60 days of check in.



It’s impressive.


----------



## rickandcindy23

TravelTime said:


> Wow some great trades esp the MKO 2BR PH ocean view. We just stayed there with DPs. You really lucked out. Was it just random that you picked a 2BR and that was the code? I wonder why MVC deposits those when they book up right away on their portal.


It's owner deposits.  Some Marriott owners are not willing to enroll (or are resale and it would cost a lot to enroll).  I have gotten some great exchanges into Ko Olina for the kids and for us and my sister, too.  Exchanges with Marriott preference are fairly abundant.


----------



## TravelTime

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's owner deposits.  Some Marriott owners are not willing to enroll (or are resale and it would cost a lot to enroll).  I have gotten some great exchanges into Ko Olina for the kids and for us and my sister, too.  Exchanges with Marriott preference are fairly abundant.



Who would deposit a MKO 2BR PH ocean view? That seems insane to deposit such a high value timeshare.


----------



## rickandcindy23

TravelTime said:


> Who would deposit a MKO 2BR PH ocean view? That seems insane to deposit such a high value timeshare.


If you planned to go and plans change.  You cannot just cancel a week with Marriott.  Or if you tried to rent and cannot get what you are asking, that is your alternative.  

There are also a lot of people who are clueless about timeshare.


----------



## suzannesimon

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you planned to go and plans change.  You cannot just cancel a week with Marriott.  Or if you tried to rent and cannot get what you are asking, that is your alternative.
> 
> There are also a lot of people who are clueless about timeshare.


Or real newbies.  I deposited a 3 bedroom Christmas week at Frenchman’s Cove the first year I owned it.


----------



## travelhacker

TravelTime said:


> Who would deposit a MKO 2BR PH ocean view? That seems insane to deposit such a high value timeshare.


A lot of the Hawaii exchanges I’ve received are coded with an H which means it was a bulk deposit. I believe these are points that people have deposited from the DC program.


----------



## winger

travelhacker said:


> A lot of the Hawaii exchanges I’ve received are coded with an H which means it was a bulk deposit. I believe these are points that people have deposited from the DC program.


So you mean the view type starts with 'H'?


----------



## travelhacker

winger said:


> So you mean the view type starts with 'H'?


Yep!


----------



## rickandcindy23

My best recent exchange was a small 1 bedroom at SBP into a 3 bedroom at Sands of Kahana on Maui for 3/5.  It's for our son and his family. That was a lucky ongoing search.  I put in that I needed a 2-3 bedroom at Westin Nanea or Sands of Kahana and happened to get a 3 bedroom.  All of those SOK 3 bedrooms are amazing.


----------



## Monykalyn

TravelTime said:


> Was the 3BR Cayman Islands beachfront a Morris’s property? If so which one and how did you like it? What is a week worth in one of those?


I do not remember the name of the place-was near where the Barefoot man band played-we walked over. It was a couple decades ago for honeymoon 
It was a FABULOUS location though-walked right out onto beach.


----------



## TravelTime

travelhacker said:


> A lot of the Hawaii exchanges I’ve received are coded with an H which means it was a bulk deposit. I believe these are points that people have deposited from the DC program.



This makes sense. I own MKO and I exchange it for points. I did not realize that when I exchange it for points, the week would go into II. I would have assumed it would turn into points for MKO so someone else can book it with points.


----------



## travelhacker

TravelTime said:


> This makes sense. I own MKO and I exchange it for points. I did not realize that when I exchange it for points, the week would go into II. I would have assumed it would turn into points for MKO so someone else can book it with points.


Your points don't go into II unless you use your points for an II exchange or deposit them to II. 

Members of the DC system can choose to exchange using II, and I think they can deposit points to extend them (I'm not sure about this since I don't have Marriott Points).

Marriott then chooses which weeks to deposit to II. 

When you elect points they are available to the DC system. Marriott can then pull whole weeks out of the system and deposit to II to make up for points that have been used within II.

Alternatively, the DC system can actually pull in weeks from II to make available to points owners (but they would obviously have to deposit an equivalent amount of points back to II).


----------



## escanoe

travelhacker said:


> Alternatively, the DC system can actually pull in weeks from II to make available to points owners (but they would obviously have to deposit an equivalent amount of points back to II).



I had no idea they could do that. Do they pay exchange fees to II (owned by the same conglomerate) when they do this?

Is this just a perk MVC gets from its unique ownership relationship with II or does II have similar policies with other systems?


----------



## travelhacker

escanoe said:


> I had no idea they could do that. Do they pay exchange fees to II (owned by the same conglomerate) when they do this?
> 
> Is this just a perk MVC gets from its unique ownership relationship with II or does II have similar policies with other systems?


Yes, I believe it's just limited to MVC inventory. @dioxide45 posted about it recently and I'm sure could explain it much more eloquently. It sounds like it's done on a very limited basis if at all (and it sounds like it may have been done more at the beginning of the trust).


----------



## NiteMaire

Our very first trip to The Grand Luxxe Residence Club was one of the best for our family. It was part of a 2-week vacation in Mexico at 3 locations. We had no idea about Vidanta when we exchanged; it just happened to be available the week we needed a unit.  They were (and probably still are) the best units we've ever stayed in.  At the time, the shuttles were available on request by Grand Luxxe owners/exchangers, and they arrived quickly.  Between the on-call shuttles, superb staff, great pools, and turn-down service, we were hooked.  Our DD said she felt like a princess!  Our next 8 exchanges were into the the Grand Luxxe (RM and NV).  Then I came to Hawaii on a business trip, and it grabbed a hold of my heart. I brought DW later the same year; next thing we know, 19 of our last 24 exchanges have been for resorts in Hawaii.  Most of those were for us, but a couple were for friends.

Here's my "best" list by ownership - I'm only including the exchanges we did not retrade:

Vacation Village at Williamsburg (1BR): The Grand Luxxe 2BR (x5); Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort 2BR
The Colonies at Williamsburg (2BR): The Grand Luxxe 3BR; Hyatt High Sierra Lodge 2BR ski week
Marriott's Grand Chateau (2BR): Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 2BR; Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 2BR
Marriott's Grand Chateau (1BR): Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 2BR; Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 2BR
Marriott's Grand Chateau (Studio): Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 1BR; Marriott's Streamside at Vail 1BR ski week
Sheraton Vistana Resort (1BR): Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas 2BR (x2); Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas 1BR
HVC Sedona Summit (1BR): The Point at Poipu 2BR Thanksgiving week; Shell Vacations Club @ Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 2BR July 4th
HVC Sedona Summit (Studio): The Grand Islander by HGVC 1BR (only exchange so far)

We were also able to use accommodation certificates for 4 straight weeks at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club; 3 in a 2BR Ocean View and 1 in a 1BR Ocean View.  This was most likely a once in a lifetime opportunity since it was October-November 2020.


----------



## nerodog

Monykalyn said:


> I do not remember the name of the place-was near where the Barefoot man band played-we walked over. It was a couple decades ago for honeymoon
> It was a FABULOUS location though-walked right out onto beach.


I stayed at Morritt's Grand right on beach  and it was beautiful.  Also enjoyed my HHI exchanges into Port O Call and Royal Sands.  One of the prettiest overseas was the MacDonalds Elmer's court. We had a cute cottage. You could walk right down to the English channel and take a ferry to the Isle of Wight.  Mondi Bellevue in Bad Gastein was  another fabulous  stay. We have been there 2x .


----------



## amsunshine

We traded into a 1 Bedroom at Embarc Zihuatanejo for Oct, 2021 (last year).  That was our best exchange so far. We absolutely loved the resort and would go back in a heartbeat.  (Even though we got hit by hurricane Rick.)  I would seriously go back every year if availability popped up, but I never see it listed much on II.

Hoping to land a Hawaii trade for next year and have an OGS for that.  Getting discouraged reading about all the preferences for Marriott and Vistana.  But it's early yet.

Then hoping/planning for an awesome trade for Disneyworld Thanksgiving 2023....


----------



## Eric B

Just got back from a ThirdHome exchange into Flora Farms in a 2 BR Hillside Hayloft just outside of San Jose del Cabo.  Those of you that travel to that area have no doubt heard of Flora Farms - it's an organic farm in Las Animas, a few miles from the beach with a great restaurant.  There are also some cottages and the haylofts that are fractional ownership units that exchange through ThirdHome on the rare occasions that someone doesn't use theirs.

The unit we got was a stand alone house with a pool and a large Japanese soaking style cedar hot tub.  Stays there include harvesting privileges on the farm as well as access to the beach club at Vera-Neo, which is a short Uber trip away in the El Encanto area.  The cottages and haylofts are all strawbale construction and well appointed, including high speed internet with a VPN set up for U.S. TV, should you have any interest in that.

I wrote a brief review of the place on TUG2 - highly recommend grabbing an exchange here if you ever get the opportunity.  Next spring we'll be trying out the adjoining property, Acre Baja.  I'm looking forward to it, though someone described it to us as being a concrete jungle designed by someone on mushrooms.  I'm not really sure what they meant by that, but it too has a restaurant and hotel with a good reputation.


----------



## timsi

NiteMaire said:


> Our very first trip to The Grand Luxxe Residence Club was one of the best for our family. It was part of a 2-week vacation in Mexico at 3 locations. We had no idea about Vidanta when we exchanged; it just happened to be available the week we needed a unit.  They were (and probably still are) the best units we've ever stayed in.  At the time, the shuttles were available on request by Grand Luxxe owners/exchangers, and they arrived quickly.  Between the on-call shuttles, superb staff, great pools, and turn-down service, we were hooked.  Our DD said she felt like a princess!  Our next 8 exchanges were into the the Grand Luxxe (RM and NV).  Then I came to Hawaii on a business trip, and it grabbed a hold of my heart. I brought DW later the same year; next thing we know, 19 of our last 24 exchanges have been for resorts in Hawaii.  Most of those were for us, but a couple were for friends.
> 
> Here's my "best" list by ownership - I'm only including the exchanges we did not retrade:
> 
> Vacation Village at Williamsburg (1BR): The Grand Luxxe 2BR (x5); Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort 2BR
> The Colonies at Williamsburg (2BR): The Grand Luxxe 3BR; Hyatt High Sierra Lodge 2BR ski week
> Marriott's Grand Chateau (2BR): Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 2BR; Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 2BR
> Marriott's Grand Chateau (1BR): Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 2BR; Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 2BR
> Marriott's Grand Chateau (Studio): Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 1BR; Marriott's Streamside at Vail 1BR ski week
> Sheraton Vistana Resort (1BR): Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas 2BR (x2); Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas 1BR
> HVC Sedona Summit (1BR): The Point at Poipu 2BR Thanksgiving week; Shell Vacations Club @ Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 2BR July 4th
> HVC Sedona Summit (Studio): The Grand Islander by HGVC 1BR (only exchange so far)
> 
> We were also able to use accommodation certificates for 4 straight weeks at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club; 3 in a 2BR Ocean View and 1 in a 1BR Ocean View.  This was most likely a once in a lifetime opportunity since it was October-November 2020.


Great exchanges! It seems you got great trades with MGC regardless of the size of the deposit. Have you noticed an important trading power difference between the studio, the 1 BR and the 2 BR?


----------



## NiteMaire

timsi said:


> Great exchanges! It seems you got great trades with MGC regardless of the size of the deposit. Have you noticed an important trading power difference between the studio, the 1 BR and the 2 BR?


I'll caveat my comment by saying that I have never used an ongoing search in II. These are all from searching available inventory.  

There's almost no difference between the 1BR and 2BR.  There was only 1 sighting where the 1BR didn't see 1 week (of a mini-bulk) deposit for Waiohai, but it was during the first year of COVID.  I imagine there may be a slight difference in 1BR and 2BR for ongoing searches, but I really don't know.

The studio definitely pulls less than the 1BR, but it still pulls great exchanges.  Those 2 in my post are the only 2 exchanges I've made with it.  There's more than enough units at Kauai Beach Club that show up that I can get my Kauai fix using the studio.  

I originally owned a 3BR LO which LOs into a 2BR and 1BR.  Based on the nearly identical trading power for available inventory, I sold it and picked up a 2BR LO which LOs into a 1BR and studio.  I made the decision knowing I'd have at least one great exchange with the 1BR.  Long time owners have noted that the studio doesn't see all the sightings, and I can verify the same with my studio (have had it only a few years).  Cost also factored in my decision; the 3BR MF is nearly $700 more than the 2BR.  I decided to downsize knowing I may miss out on some trades.  I haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## DaveHenry

Last month I got a 2BR unit at Harbor Ridge near Acadia National Park for mid-July 2022.  It was using an ongoing search with a 2BR Vacation Village at Williamsburg unit.  We are very excited about this trip!


----------



## b2bailey

I've had some great exchanges, but two of my favorites were when Hilton and Hyatt would deposit hotel rooms into RCI. I stayed 2 weeks at Hyatt Manchester in San Diego and a week in an amazing Hilton in Chicago. Most recently an exchange into Hyatt Highlands Inn. Ocean view room -- felt like I struck gold with that one.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

A year ago, April, I exchanged a 1 BR Marriott Palm Desert for a 2 BR Four Seasons Troon (Scottsdale).  I checked the nightly rate for the timeshare units and it was around $1050 a night.  But my all-in cost was under that for a full week.  April is a great time to be in the Phoenix area.


----------



## heathpack

A few days ago, I got an internal Hyatt exchange into a 1BR unit at Hyatt Kaanapali for Thanksgiving week.  My cost around $1500.

Yesterday I exchanged my 1BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation into 1BR WKORVN for next May.  My costs around $900 including exchange fee and II membership.

A few weeks ago, I traded a 430 point (ie studio) Hyatt deposit into Westing Princeville Ocean Resort for next April.  What a storied life that deposit has led- first exchange was into Medano Beach in Cabo, then Westin Kaanapali, then Villa del Palmar Flamingos in Puerta Vallarta, and now into Westin Princeville.  My cost around $700 including exchange fee.

No I will not be able to go to Hawaii 3x this year.  But I like having options!


----------



## heathpack

BJRSanDiego said:


> A year ago, April, I exchanged a 1 BR Marriott Palm Desert for a 2 BR Four Seasons Troon (Scottsdale).  I checked the nightly rate for the timeshare units and it was around $1050 a night.  But my all-in cost was under that for a full week.  April is a great time to be in the Phoenix area.



I was looking at hotel rates for the Hyatt Regency Kaanapali for Thanksgiving week (because I got an internal Hyatt exchange for that week, see post above).  One week in the least expensive hotel room is $10,500+.  I kid you not.  A hotel room!


----------



## bjones9942

My 'Great' timeshare trades are when I use RCI to exchange my week in South Lake Tahoe with a week in Acapulco.  Yes Tahoe is beautiful, but Acapulco is my current favorite vacation getaway.  I prefer the Playa Suites in Acapulco, but the Fiesta Americana works well too


----------



## lockewong

I used my leftover 2020 points from Hilton and needed to "save them" into the RCI system.  My resorts were closed in 2020-Bay Club and I could not use them in time.  I did an OGS per the recommendations in this group.  I got a call in March for a week at the Hilton Hokulani in Waikiki through Hilton.  It was on the quieter side, if Waikiki is ever quiet, of the Hilton Hawaiian Village complex.  We were there in June.  I am still amazed.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

heathpack said:


> I was looking at hotel rates for the Hyatt Regency Kaanapali for Thanksgiving week (because I got an internal Hyatt exchange for that week, see post above).  One week in the least expensive hotel room is $10,500+.  I kid you not.  A hotel room!


Holy Moly!!  That's a lot of $$.


----------



## gravityrules

Our 2 recent exchanges using II ACs have been great.  First one was a full 1BR at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge in August.  About $350 to II and $120 in resort fees.  Fantastic resort, already planning to go back next year on a regular exchange.
Second one is a 3BR December week at Stormy Point Village in Branson for about $350.  We have stayed there before and the cottages and facilities have been excellent.
It took a lot of monitoring of the II app to get these, the first one came up less than a week before check-in.  Nice weeks like these go fast, sometimes in just a few minutes.


----------



## Jan M.

heathpack said:


> I was looking at hotel rates for the Hyatt Regency Kaanapali for Thanksgiving week (because I got an internal Hyatt exchange for that week, see post above).  One week in the least expensive hotel room is $10,500+.  I kid you not.  A hotel room!



I just read this to DH. He made me repeat the price thinking he heard me wrong and said "Not in this lifetime!" Then I asked if he caught the part about it being the least expensive and for a hotel room. His next remark was definitely not PG. Lol!


----------



## winger

Don't know about GREATEST (been trading/exchanging for a while), but we just found out our OGS was matched this morning for 2023 July 8th at NCV. Perfect!


----------



## mauitraveler

Due to continuing concerns about Covid-19, we canceled our KORV home resort reservation (1BR) for October 2021, and deposited the week into I.I..  This morning I was able to book a 2BR villa at Westin's Nanea Ocean Resort Villas for the summer of 2023!  I had an OGS for a 1BR at KORV/N, but saw the Nanea listing this morning and grabbed it!  CJ


----------



## mdurette

A bit late on this - but a 2 BR at Disney's Animal Kingdom for end of August was huge.    Never that I would pay cash for this room direct with Disney - but the going rate was over $10K.    Cost me less than $850 between MF and exchange fees.


----------



## winger

mauitraveler said:


> Due to continuing concerns about Covid-19, we canceled our KORV home resort reservation (1BR) for October 2021, and deposited the week into I.I..  This morning I was able to book a 2BR villa at Westin's Nanea Ocean Resort Villas for the summer of 2023!  I had an OGS for a 1BR at KORV/N, but saw the Nanea listing this morning and grabbed it!  CJ


Booyah!


----------



## SteelerGal

2Bd Vistana SDO finally matched to Northstar Lodge in July 2023.  Our first time at Northstar and it’s a summer stay.


----------



## amanven

All the following exchanges were made through II using my SVR 2bdrm in Orlando.

2011  2bdrm  WKORV  Week 48
2013  2bdrm  WKORVN  Week 48
2016  2bdrm  HYB (Hyatt Beach House Key West FL.)  Week 45
2018  1bdrm  WLR (Cancun)  Week 45
2019  2bdrm  MGV (Marriott Grande Vista)  Week 45
2022  1bdrn   VDP (Villa del Palmar Cancun)  Week 13
2022  2bdrm  LBG (London Bridge Resort)  Week 17
2022  1bdrm DPH (Divi Phoenix Aruba)  Week 46
2023  2bdrm  LBG (London Bridge Resort)  Week 39

Also had an exchange into Grand Luxxe at Vidanta in Nuevo Vallarta for Week 11 in 2019 but medical necessity and later COVID restrictions necessitated retrades out to late 2021


----------



## heathpack

mdurette said:


> A bit late on this - but a 2 BR at Disney's Animal Kingdom for end of August was huge.    Never that I would pay cash for this room direct with Disney - but the going rate was over $10K.    Cost me less than $850 between MF and exchange fees.



What view category did they put you in?


----------



## lily28

1 bedroom grand vista exchange into hyatt residency club at puerto rico for spring break/easter 2023


----------



## hapstersmom

I just scored a Jan 2023 2 bdrm at Four Seasons Resort Scottsdale at Troon North using expiring Vistana SDO Premium 1 Bd 2020 points that when extended had a 60 day booking window limitation. I feel like I won a lottery.


----------



## jwalk03

I just exchanged a Harbour Lake 1BR (booked for Easter week 2023) for a 2BR at Marriott's Newport Coast for Christmas Week 2023!


----------



## heathpack

Ok so I have traded and retraded everything.  I had a huge backlog of weeks and points to use.

Currently I have:
1.  One week in a studio Westin Princeville April, exchanged through II for 430 Hyatt Residence Club points.  Sadly I can’t use this and I’m out of Eplusses so I will have to find someone else to take it.

2.  One week 1BR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge in late Apr/May.  Savanna view!  I booked an extra night using my DVC points, to give is an 8 night stay.  I used the 1BR side of a Marriott Mountainside Gold week to get this one.

3.  Two consecutive 1BR weeks at Westin Kaanapali ORVN in May.  I used two small 1BR Sheraton Broadway Plantation Gold Plus weeks to get these.

4.  One week in a 1BR oceanfront Marriott Kauail. I booked two additional nights on the front end of this one using DC points, so we’ll have 9 nights for this trip.  I traded 870 Hyatt Residence Club points for this week.


----------



## jjking42

My big trade this year was for a family reunion at WKORVN. Probably my best trade ever due to the qty of rooms.  I got 4 one bedroom units all for the same week in March 2023. I traded 2 small one bedroom WKV and 2 small one bedroom  SVV. Probably get parking lot views but I will use star options to book OF when I go back alone. Taking my sister+aunt, Mil + cousin, cousin and husband, wife and I. Every body gets their on unit with nobody sleeping on sofa. If I used star options it would have cost me 324,000. Trading with II I gave up 4 units worth 162,000 plus exchange fees.


----------



## rickandcindy23

jjking42 said:


> My big trade this year was for a family reunion at WKORVN. Probably my best trade ever due to the qty of rooms.  I got 4 one bedroom units all for the same week in March 2023. I traded 2 small one bedroom WKV and 2 small one bedroom  SVV. Probably get parking lot views but I will use star options to book OF when I go back alone. Taking my sister+aunt, Mil + cousin, cousin and husband, wife and I. Every body gets their on unit with nobody sleeping on sofa. If I used star options it would have cost me 324,000. Trading with II I gave up 4 units worth 162,000 plus exchange fees.


Great trades.  Nice to see you back on TUG.  

The kids are on our main II account, they own the weeks we own (some of them), so I am their travel agent.  I have ongoing searches for Maui in March, actually, and I am hopeful that I will get two more weeks for the kids to celebrate our 50th anniversary in March.

I get so many great trades in II and sometimes even RCI:

2 bedroom at Disney's Old Key West through II for 1/13-1/20, got it with Blue Ridge Village, a stellar exchange and surprising to pull a 2 bedroom with BRV.  But unfortunately, our kids won't be using it due to a big move on 1/25 to their new home, so I am going to be retrading it for something else.  They didn't tell me until the date was within 60 days, so I will be retrading 3 times and hopefully will get something good with it.  Nothing can top an OKW 2 bedroom, but I will do my best.  

1 bedroom at SSR for 1/8-1/15 and OKW for 1/13-1/20 through RCI.  Both weeks were for us and using trading power in RCI was awesome.  The overlap of two days could not be helped.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek on Wyn points for a few days ahead of that stay.

1 bedroom at Wilderness Lodge Villas through II (older part, don't remember what it's called), for 4/16-4/23.  Got it with an SBP small one bedroom.  What a great trade.  We haven't been there for at least 10 years.  Also, through RCI, 4/22-4/29 at OKW, which is good because a day overlap gives us more time to move.  

4/2-4/9 at Marriott's Ko Olina for the kids, in case I cannot get Maui for late March.  Took a 1 bedroom Marriott Shadow Ridge for that one, making for an expensive exchange.  

Two weeks at Kings'land on the Big Island with RCI (45 points each), mid-to-late July of 2023.  Rick is not excited about this one because we just went in 2021, same time.  He's stuck with it.  I already bought airfare and rented a car.  We love to drive the island, and the volcanos are always exciting to see.  

That's just a few of the weeks I have lucked into via exchange.  I feel like I have won the lottery sometimes.  









1 bedroom at


----------



## AwayWeGo

We hung tough waiting for a nice bargain 2BR Orlando-Kissimmee timeshare for check-in Jan. 14, looking at RCI's website frequently in search of bonus weeks, last calls, & 7-nights-below-10*,*000 points.

Pickings were slimmer than last year, maybe because vacation travel is picking up despite the lingering covid-19 pandemic, I don't know. 

Regardless, our patience was rewarded.  For 7*,*500 points + exchange fee, we reserved a 2BR unit at Star Island, Kissimmee, checking in Jan. 14. 

We're continuing our daily RCI scrutiny in search of another similar deal for the following week.  

( With only 16*,*333 annual points, our only option is to shop the bargains & keep our fingers crossed. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glickfamily

Our 1st grandchild was due 7 Jun.  We were able to book back-to-back Manhattan Club studios.  It worked out well because our daughter had medical issues and we were there to help.  (They live in Brooklyn, NY)  Mom and baby are doing fine now!


----------



## exyeh

What weeks you used to exchange the Manhattan weeks?


----------



## AwayWeGo

For our 2nd January 2023 timeshare week, we managed to reserve a 2BR unit at WorldMark Orlando Kingstown Reef, checking in Jan. 20, for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee.  

1st week is 2BR at Club Wyndham Star Island.
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## klpca

I just used my last eplus to book a Nov week at Marriott Custom House. The underlying unit is my Quarter House unit, so it was quite a bargain for this exchange. We've been wanting to visit Boston and everything lined up for this trade.


----------

